# China must recover territory looted' by neighbours, said PLA General



## ajtr

*China must recover territory looted' by neighbours, said PLA General​*


A General of China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) called on the Chinese government to take a more aggressive line in its foreign policy as well as recover territory looted by neighbours, in an essay that was published in the official media only two days before Premier Wen Jiabao's arrival in India.

*The neighbouring area is not peaceful, and we have outside threats,* wrote Major General Luo Yuan, who is also the deputy secretary-general of the Chinese Academy of Military Sciences, in an essay published in the official Global Times, a Chinese newspaper known for its nationalistic views.

*China, he said, could not call itself a strong nation unless it recovered the land looted by neighbours.*

While the essay did not name India or specific territorial disputes and only issued a general call for Chinese society to become more militaristic, *the Communist Party-run Global Times agreeing to publish the general's comments on neighbouring countries only days ahead of Mr. Wen's arrival in New Delhi could not be ignored, diplomatic sources and analysts said.*

His view, according to them, signalled the marked difference between the PLA's views and the stated peaceful rise position often publicly articulated by Chinese diplomats and officials. While PLA officers usually do not issue public statements on foreign policy, the PLA, unlike other militaries, has a significant influence on formulating foreign policy, analysts say.

Major General Luo's essay is thought to have reflected views within the military that China's military modernisation, as well as its influence, had not kept pace with the country's economic progress.

*UNSOLVED ISSUE'*

*China's gross domestic product is close to the second in the world, but we have not even solved the issue of national unification, *Major General Luo said, according to a report in the South China Morning Post. We have not recovered the land looted by our neighbours.

The past three decades of peaceful development, he said, had led to *some army personnel becoming slack* and too accustomed to this comfortable pacifism. Chinese policy needed to be more aggressive.

*But aggression does not mean that one likes war, he said. It is a means of deterrence.*

Major General Luo is regarded as a particularly nationalistic and divisive figure, even calling on China to sell its holding of United States treasury bonds to protest arms sales to Taiwan  a suggestion dismissed by the government.

He is, nevertheless, seen as reflecting views widely held within the military.

*POTENTIAL DANGERS'*

Obliquely questioning China's official peaceful rise policy mantra, Major General Luo wrote: *It seems some people like to resort to peaceful means to all questions. [But] We have to think of potential dangers in times of peace. Our neighbouring situation is not good. We have threats from foreign countries, and our country is still not unified.*

*Ties between the Indian military and the PLA are particularly strained. At present, India has no contact with the PLA, with defence exchanges being suspended after the PLA voiced objections in July to hosting the head of the Indian Army's Northern Command, saying he was in charge of the sensitive region of Kashmir.*

The joint communiqué issued after Mr. Wen's recent visit to India, for the first time in several years, had no mention of military-to-military ties or defence exchanges, as is the usual practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

What about China giving back Aksai Chin back to India?

Or the land that Pakistan gave to China (can someone explain why Pakistan did this?)


----------



## shanixee

Bias Neutral said:


> Or the land that Pakistan gave to China (can someone explain why Pakistan did this?)



NONE OF YOUR BLOODY BUSINESS

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## GMSS

shanixee said:


> NONE OF YOUR BLOODY BUSINESS



to have an eye on others is business?


----------



## KS

shanixee said:


> NONE OF YOUR BLOODY BUSINESS



Its is *OUR* business when the land transferred was legally India's.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## StingRoy

I doubt China can take back any more of the land it claims from its neighbors. Any such act of aggression will result in a severe economic impact on its stock markets and with US looking for an opportunity to go head on against China, we can only see the situation worsen. 

In my opinion China is not yet powerful enough to take back the land it lays its claim on. Now if there is a mutual peaceful land exchange, then it is a separate issue, but definitely not with power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kamakazi attack

look at what al queda have inflicted on the US. and that just a bunch of dudes hiding out in afghanistan, one of the poorest country in the world. and now they are in caves. 

japan, taiwan, sk vietnam, india, are alot more dangerous that al queda

it would be murderous for the chinese and economically devastating for china to militarily campaigning for 'looted land"

some of these hawks in china are getting over themselves, i am sure the civilians leadership are smarter than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## India Rising

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.


and

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StingRoy

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.


  
I don't have any more comments to your post.


----------



## ChinaRocks

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



yes china can destroy india within days


----------



## HongWu

Just one devastating nuclear missile falling on India will turn that country into chaos with rebellions and civil wars everywhere. No more Indian dreams about being a 21st century Asian superpower. Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or Maoists.

The PLA general is right! Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



MFA should be held responsible for this mess. it never paid attention to the CMC and underestimated the growing Indian threat. China has lost 3/4 opportunities to recover Chinese lands currently under Indian occupation. now it just realized how much blunder it committed and how much threat India poses to China. now it knows india does have the capability to split China apart. MFA is now panicking. 

The Associated Press: China replaces senior Foreign Ministry official

its too late. China should have realized that it wouldn't be able to afford time. a pragmatic analysis makes me very pessimistic about China's future.


----------



## sanibhagwan

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.





> using nuclear weapons in a first strike



China has NFU (No-First-Use) since 1964. You are a chinese and not aware of it...



> First we nuke, and then we take our land back



For what? Accessing the level of nuclear contamination. 


Dude, Chinese have high IQ, don't be a cause of shame to them.


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.



bound to be. but only minor battle would have solved the issue, had China been able make opportunities on several occasions it had in the past.


----------



## 6642.CN

@HongWhu, 

more China delays its military operation, more indian threat grows. Indian military is becoming a formidable force day by day. China's policy should have been now or never. on one side Russia, on another India, on another US... I am indeed very pessimistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgO Boy

kamakazi attack said:


> look at what al queda have inflicted on the US. and that just a bunch of dudes hiding out in afghanistan, one of the poorest country in the world. and now they are in caves.
> 
> japan, taiwan, sk vietnam, india, are alot more dangerous that al queda
> 
> it would be murderous for the chinese and economically devastating for china to militarily campaigning for 'looted land"
> 
> some of these hawks in china are getting over themselves, i am sure the civilians leadership are smarter than this.




Than u need to find caves quickly, coz u wont be able to stop Red Army once it starts its march towards Indian occupied kashmir.


----------



## sanibhagwan

HongWu said:


> Just one devastating nuclear missile falling on India will turn that country into chaos with rebellions and civil wars everywhere. No more Indian dreams about being a 21st century Asian superpower. Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or Maoists.
> 
> The PLA general is right! Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.





> Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or Maoists



Busted. Now, i know who you are. This is precisely why United States is concerned about Nuclear weapons falling into wrong hands in certain countries.



> *The PLA general is right!* Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.



Yes, The PLA general is right. Even after becoming the second largest economy, he says the country's unification process is not complete. Some country even after division(1971) still talks about war and not concerned about economy.


----------



## Bias Neutral

I think Pakistan gave the land away, because they thought India might take it, so they gave it to China, to ask for protection from big brother.


----------



## sanibhagwan

EgO Boy said:


> Than u need to find caves quickly, coz u wont be able to stop Red Army once it starts its march towards Indian occupied kashmir.



We are waiting...


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> MFA should be held responsible for this mess. it never paid attention to the CMC and underestimated the growing Indian threat.


Yes, Yang is too pro-western, too idealistic. He Yafei seems pretty tough. And yeah they have a new party secretary too. Good thing the hawks finally prevailed over the doves.



6642.CN said:


> China has lost 3/4 opportunities to recover Chinese lands currently under Indian occupation. now it just realized how much blunder it committed and how much threat India poses to China. now it knows india does have the capability to split China apart. MFA is now panicking.


Yes, the PLA finally stepped in to make sure China did not go too far off track. We could have put down the Indians for good back in 2003, but we were too idealistic back then. We have about 3 years left before India achieves a realistic nuclear deterrence, I think. The Agni-II still doesn't work!



6642.CN said:


> its too late. China should have realized that it wouldn't be able to afford time. a pragmatic analysis makes me very pessimistic about China's future.


Yes, China needs to act quickly to roll back India. *Just like Rome needed to cross the Mediterranean Sea to defeat Carthage and become an unrivaled power, China needs to cross the Himalayas to defeat India in its home base and become an unrivaled power.*

China desperately needs power projection platforms like Y-20 transport, railroads through to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma, and naval bases in Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Burma. China needs a formal alliance with these countries and base army, navy and air force there to contain India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

RaptorRX707 said:


> Do you know, at the right time and right day in the moment of 1965, Pakistan and China would destroy India completely. That was miss opportunity...


I think the opportunity was not mature before. Remember, for China to be able to totally defeat India, it needs to have power project ability. China had no power projection ability in 1965.

Right now, China is testing the prototype of the Y-20 heavy transport. That will be very important to create a "Sino-South Asia Military Pact" (with Pakistan, Nepal, Burma, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka) and base PLA, PLAAF and PLAN to contain India. China is already building railroads to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma. Once those are completed, China can start truly projecting power into South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

> China's gross domestic product is close to the second in the world, but we have not even solved the issue of national unification, Major General Luo said, according to a report in the South China Morning Post. We have not recovered the land looted by our neighbours.
> 
> The past three decades of peaceful development, he said, had led to some army personnel becoming slack and too accustomed to this comfortable pacifism. Chinese policy needed to be more aggressive.


This is not war as foreign policy, this is war as domestic policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Yes, Yang is too pro-western, too idealistic. He Yafei seems pretty tough. And yeah they have a new party secretary too. Good thing the hawks finally prevailed over the doves.



not only Yang but 'Grandpa' too. they never expected india would play the Tibet card. if you could see the face of dear Grandpa soon after he left India. how could they ignore a potential enemy which lives in China's backyard. 




HongWu said:


> Yes, the PLA finally stepped in to make sure China did not go too far off track. We could have put down the Indians for good back in 2003, but we were too idealistic back then. We have about 3 years left before India achieves a realistic nuclear deterrence, I think. The Agni-II still doesn't work!



'71 was the best opportunity China ever had. 




HongWu said:


> Yes, China needs to act quickly to roll back India. *Just like Rome needed to cross the Mediterranean Sea to defeat Carthage and become an unrivaled power, China needs to cross the Himalayas to defeat India in its home base and become an unrivaled power.*
> 
> China desperately needs power projection platforms like Y-20 transport, railroads through to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma, and naval bases in Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Burma. China needs a formal alliance with these countries and base army, navy and air force there to contain India.



China can't afford wars on all fronts. it would be wise if some give and take negotiation China makes with Japan over the islands. MFA has already declared 2011 Sino-Russian joint military drill in the waters off the Kuril islands not sure. as Russia just back stabbed China by making defense deals with india, its time to check Russians. well, other effective cards are there and need not be mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

RaptorRX707 said:


> Do you know, at the right time and right day in the moment of 1965, Pakistan and China would destroy India completely. That was miss opportunity...



Did you know, India could have anihilated Pakistan on 4 times, but did not decide to and make Pak surrender instead of doing much more.

That was missed oppurtunity ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GMSS

india missed 1965,1971.
it was golden oppurtunity to balkanize pakistan.


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> China had no power projection ability in 1965.



1971 was the best opportunity.


----------



## KS

RaptorRX707 said:


> Do you know, at the right time and right day in the moment of 1965, Pakistan and China would destroy India completely. That was miss opportunity...



Yeah.

So please ask the chinese friends to invent a time-machine to go back and destroy us.


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> 1971 was the best opportunity.


Well, opportunity comes to those who create them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Well, opportunity comes to those who create them.



Hong, please delete the rest of the lines. and opportunity is circumstantial, can't be created at will. anyone who misses opportunity becomes loser.


----------



## amigo

HongWu said:


> Well, opportunity comes to those who create them. Pakistan has done a great job advancing its interests using what some people have called "state-sponsored terrorism." Suppose China joined with Pakistan and added *suitcase nuclear weapons* to Pakistan's arsenal -- then India would be in big trouble!



so what u think in that situation other powers will just look from sideline. when it comes to nukes u are never alone.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Is HongWu for real?


----------



## twocents

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



This is a silly comment. China has a No First Use policy and also pledges not to use or threat to use nuclear weapons against non-nuclear states. Let us not vent just for the sake of venting.


----------



## 6642.CN

twocents said:


> This is a silly comment. China has a No First Use policy and also pledges not to use or threat to use nuclear weapons against non-nuclear states. Let us not vent just for the sake of venting.



i agree, that was a silly comment made by HongWu, but India isn't non-nuclear state. 

@HongWu, 

careful about what you write. please avoid making controversial comments. Indian intelligence agencies are watching everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Nothing was looted, it was a treaty signed in 1914 by both the parties.

And its childish logic that "we had that land for past 1000 years or so" , Ruling party at the time of Shimla accord agreed with the McMohan line.

And frankly speaking it makes no sense if by the same Chinese logic India claims whole Pakistan because our forefathers ruled that part 2000 years ago.


----------



## HongWu

twocents said:


> This is a silly comment. China has a No First Use policy and also pledges not to use or threat to use nuclear weapons against non-nuclear states. Let us not vent just for the sake of venting.


China should declare first use policy against India, and no first use policy against all other countries. Let India know they are special in our hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bang Galore

> Well, opportunity comes to those who create them. Pakistan has done a great job advancing its interests using what some people have called "state-sponsored terrorism." *Suppose China joined with Pakistan and added suitcase nuclear weapons to Pakistan's arsenal -- then India would be in big trouble! *



And suppose India had decided to arm Vietnam, Philippines & Taiwan similarly, wouldn't China be the one in bigger trouble?


----------



## t_for_talli

HongWu said:


> China should declare first use policy against India, and no first use policy against all other countries. Let India know they are special in our hearts.



After going through your posts it is clear that either you are a teenager or else Mentally immature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> China should declare first use policy against India, and no first use policy against all other countries. Let India know they are special in our hearts.



before that it would be necessary to provoke india to declare their first use policy against China. hope you understand why it would be necessary.. OK lets stop talking about nukes. lets discuss about Indian presence in Mongolia, 'cause from Mongolia enemy troops can easily capture Beijing within days. India has airbase in Tajikistan and is trying to get a naval base in Vietnam and even in one Japanese island, intel says.


----------



## syntax_error

after going through the therad .....
Dear Chinese member since you have decided to destroy us if i learn Mandarin will you spare me when u walk all over India or will Urdu also do?


----------



## Bias Neutral

t_for_talli said:


> After going through your posts it is clear that either you are a teenager or else Mentally immature.


HongWu should be banned for all his comments, all of them are about nuking and destroying India.

Hardly any constructive criticism or hard thought analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> before that it would be necessary to provoke india to declare their first use policy against China. hope you understand why it would be necessary.. OK lets stop talking about nukes. lets discuss about Indian presence in Mongolia, 'cause from Mongolia enemy troops can easily capture Beijing within days. India has airbase in Tajikistan and is trying to get a naval base in Vietnam and even in one Japanese island, intel says.


Outer Mongolia is a vast desert. Not even the Soviets could cross into China through Mongolia.

India doesn't have the money to maintain real power projection like the US or other rich countries. Just like the India carrier, those Indian air bases are just for show. In a shootout, we should be gunning for New Delhi, not silly Indian toys.

The important thing for China right now is mentally prepare ourselves against India. This will be the greatest fight of the 21st century and we must be prepared to defeat 1.2 billion Indians (at least make them collapse into civil war).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

6642.CN said:


> before that it would be necessary to provoke india to declare their first use policy against China. hope you understand why it would be necessary.. OK lets stop talking about nukes. lets discuss about Indian presence in Mongolia, 'cause from Mongolia enemy troops can easily capture Beijing within days. India has airbase in Tajikistan and is trying to get a naval base in Vietnam and even in one Japanese island, intel says.



Really! India is doing all that! wow! 

*tears of happiness rolling down the cheek*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

HongWu said:


> Outer Mongolia is a vast desert. Not even the Soviets could cross into China through Mongolia.
> 
> India doesn't have the money to maintain real power projection like the US or other rich countries. Just like the India carrier, those Indian air bases are just for show. In a shootout, we should be gunning for New Delhi, not silly Indian toys.
> 
> The important thing for China right now is mentally prepare ourselves against India. This will be the greatest fight of the 21st century and we must be prepared to defeat 1.2 billion Indians (at least make them collapse into civil war).



We communists for 30 years! Spare us please! We live Chinese in my city! Big China town! Dont kill us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

syntax_error said:


> after going through the therad .....
> Dear Chinese member since you have decided to destroy us if i learn Mandarin will you spare me when u walk all over India or will Urdu also do?


I will tell you that if you work together with China to build a new India, then India will have a great flourishing just like under the Mughal Empire. Yes, your family can get rich under a pro-China government too.

It's much easier for Indians to just work together with China and get paid off instead of trying to confront a much more powerful nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bias Neutral

HongWu said:


> I will tell you that if you work together with China to build a new India, then India will have a great flourishing just like under the Mughal Empire. Yes, your family can get rich under a pro-China government too.
> 
> It's much easier for Indians to just work together with China and get paid off instead of trying to confront a much more powerful nation.



But does that mean, India has to open her roads and ports for China as well?


----------



## LaBong

HongWu said:


> I will tell you that if you work together with China to build a new India, then India will have a great flourishing just like under the Mughal Empire. Yes, your family can get rich under a pro-China government too.
> 
> It's much easier for Indians to just work together with China and get paid off instead of trying to confront a much more powerful nation.



Will I be made a Manasabdar in future Sube-Chinese Bengal? I once voted for communist party of India!


----------



## HongWu

Abir said:


> Will I be made a Manasabdar in future Sube-Chinese Bengal? I once voted for communist party of India!


If you help a pro-Chinese government gain power in India you can be the Maharaja!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mayankmatador

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



u have signed both CTBT and NPT 
and v haven't signed any of them...

this also shows how much peace u wn't..

are u afraid of fighting traditional warfare....

120 soldiers of kumaon regiment killed 700 PLA soldiers at rezang la pass as per ur estimate... and more than thousand actually they lost only bcoz of lack of ammuntion..

if u wn't war we will give it to u,, and ensure that u dn't stand up again...
and will also ensure that it's fought in your country


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Outer Mongolia is a vast desert. Not even the Soviets could cross into China through Mongolia.



Khan Quest.

even bilateral military relations between Mongolia and India are growing. 

The Hindu : News / National : India, Mongolia hold joint military exercises



HongWu said:


> India doesn't have the money to maintain real power projection like the US or other rich countries. Just like the India carrier, those Indian air bases are just for show. In a shootout, we should be gunning for New Delhi, not silly Indian toys.



no good military strategist underestimates his enemy. please develop some professionalism. in war, those bases will be used by the enemy for secondary assaults, for example they will drop huge contingent of arms in the areas affected by ethnic tensions to arm the separatist forces. intel says they are coordinating with the leaders of the separatist forces and are preparing for the mission. it will be to engage a significant portion of the PLA deep inside the hearts of China. and Indian military does have the money to execute the operations far beyond their territory. 



HongWu said:


> The important thing for China right now is *mentally prepare ourselves against India.* This will be the greatest fight of the 21st century and we must be prepared to defeat 1.2 billion Indians (at least make them collapse into civil war).



absolutely good thinking. I agree with you. mental preparation is urgently needed.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

we are scared now....No china please dont do this !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

Bias Neutral said:


> What about China giving back Aksai Chin back to India?
> 
> Or the land that Pakistan gave to China (can someone explain why Pakistan did this?)



The border was redrawn favourably for Pakistan by both China and Pakistan in the early 60's.

Most think of it as if Pakistan gave the land for free, in reality we got a better deal out of this border agreement that Pakistan completed with China long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

HongWu said:


> I will tell you that if you work together with China to build a new India, then India will have a great flourishing just like under the Mughal Empire. Yes, your family can get rich under a pro-China government too.
> 
> It's much easier for Indians to just work together with China and get paid off instead of trying to confront a much more powerful nation.





HongWu said:


> If you help a pro-Chinese government gain power in India you can be the Maharaja!





I think we should "Thank" Hongwu and pay heed to his every word ..as he just might spare our lives after he invades India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

HongWu said:


> If you help a pro-Chinese government gain power in India you can be the Maharaja!



Please tell me more! 

A Harem full of voluptuous women! No fcuking going to work everyday! A lengthy pre and post appendages to my name!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> If you help a pro-Chinese government gain power in India you can be the Maharaja!



before war, this should be made very clear that whichever community assists China, would become the sole ruler under Beijing's protection.


----------



## Bias Neutral

T-Faz said:


> The border was redrawn favourably for Pakistan by both China and Pakistan in the early 60's.
> 
> Most think of it as if Pakistan gave the land for free, in reality we got a better deal out of this border agreement that Pakistan completed with China long ago.



Better deal? What did Pakistan get in return and is that land habital or mountains?


----------



## mayankmatador

HongWu said:


> If you help a pro-Chinese government gain power in India you can be the Maharaja!



please don't play ur dirty tricks..........
we are proud of what we are...
and will attain prosperity slowly but wn't compromise with our pride and self respect............
no country is perfect we have to make it perfect.....

China and India shares only one thing in common that is religion........
ur ideology is of imperialistic and aggressive nature..........
go ahead but plz don't mess with india..........


----------



## tallboy123

Guys take a good look at HongWu's comments...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I seriously cant believe people are thumbs up comments about murdering a billion people(nuking). When the Japanese murdered your people that was funny to you? I would never want a nation like USA to come and nuke all of China, and kill A BILLION PEOPLE! How is that even reasonable?


----------



## Markus

6642.CN said:


> bound to be. but only minor battle would have solved the issue, had China been able make opportunities on several occasions it had in the past.





HongWu said:


> Just one devastating nuclear missile falling on India will turn that country into chaos with rebellions and civil wars everywhere. No more Indian dreams about being a 21st century Asian superpower. Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or Maoists.
> 
> The PLA general is right! Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.






HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.





6642.CN said:


> 1971 was the best opportunity.





HongWu said:


> I think the opportunity was not mature before. Remember, for China to be able to totally defeat India, it needs to have power project ability. China had no power projection ability in 1965.
> 
> Right now, China is testing the prototype of the Y-20 heavy transport. That will be very important to create a "Sino-South Asia Military Pact" (with Pakistan, Nepal, Burma, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka) and base PLA, PLAAF and PLAN to contain India. China is already building railroads to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma. Once those are completed, China can start truly projecting power into South Asia.





RaptorRX707 said:


> Do you know, at the right time and right day in the moment of 1965, Pakistan and China would destroy India completely. That was miss opportunity...




*Sorry guys, just adding some salt on your wounds (read "missed opportunities")
*

Indian nuclear program that we so happily flaunt against China and Pakistan also actually used heavy water procured from *CHINA* 

India Moves From Smuggling to Exporting Heavy Water


----------



## LaBong

6642.CN said:


> before war, this should be made very clear that whichever community assists China, would become the sole ruler under Beijing's protection.



O almighty dragon-warrior beyond the Himalayas! Please protect us from Brahminical tyrannic evil oppressor Govt ruling on us and instil the rule of the red book which is science thus can't be untrue! 

And please don't ban twitter after invading India!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tallboy123

Varghese said:


> I seriously cant believe people are thumbs up comments about murdering a billion people(nuking). When the Japanese murdered your people that was funny to you? I would never want a nation like USA to come and nuke all of China, and kill A BILLION PEOPLE! How is that even reasonable?


Hey man they r having some fun,let them..


----------



## humanfirst

Ha ha abir u commie traitor..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

He means China should recover Arunchal Pardesh ?


----------



## tallboy123

21 members and 13 guests are watching how china will kill 1.2billion people in a second as guidelines told by Chinese general here


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Don't care if Google , twitter , wikileaks etc are all banned under" Chinese rule ", but if you wanna keep things under control don't even dream of banning Bollywood


----------



## HongWu

Yes, China should make India use nukes first. We will first beat them conventionally. Eventually they will threaten to use nukes and then immediately we can counterattack with nukes on their army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thomas

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



Neither Russia or the U.S. would abide by that. Or the rest of the world for that matter. China might find itself fighting a war from all sides. It's a good thing your leaders have a more rational mind then you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

HongWu said:


> Yes, China should make India use nukes first. We will first beat them conventionally. Eventually they will threaten to use nukes and then immediately we can counterattack with nukes on their army.


Good idea general...
U r a great War planner


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HongWu said:


> Yes, China should make India use nukes first. We will first beat them conventionally. Eventually they will threaten to use nukes and then immediately we can counterattack with nukes on their army.



thank god..you are here..I thought you logged off.


----------



## prtikul

Varghese said:


> I seriously cant believe people are thumbs up comments about murdering a billion people(nuking). When the Japanese murdered your people that was funny to you? I would never want a nation like USA to come and nuke all of China, and kill A BILLION PEOPLE! How is that even reasonable?



How dare you to question about thanking to the post of HongWu, I feel it is duty of every Indian to thank his posts for great wisdom he shares and if you want to remain alive or want to become Maharaja after chinese invasion it would be better to follow the suit if you want survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

Thomas said:


> Neither Russia or the U.S. would abide by that. Or the rest of the world for that matter. China might find itself fighting a war from all sides. It's a good thing your leaders have a more rational mind then you do.


My dear friendly american friend please don't ruin his party...He is enjoying new year in advance...


----------



## syntax_error

like a felllow member .... i have voted for the left also...
also i love going to tangra ... China town in kolkata...for Chinese food
that means i'll be spared right ....please please ....tell me ...can u suggest some good books to learn mandarin.........

just 1 request ... dont ban momo's ... i know its tibetian but please dont ban momo's ... i love them ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> before war, this should be made very clear that whichever community assists China, would become the sole ruler under Beijing's protection.


I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!


----------



## ares

HongWu said:


> Yes, China should make India use nukes first. We will first beat them conventionally. Eventually they will threaten to use nukes and then immediately we can counterattack with nukes on their army.





HongWu said:


> I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!




Ohh Almighty Honghu..we bow before thee..please spare my city..we will build great big statues of you and place them next to Mayawati's .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GMSS

omg
india is threatened,now uss george washington should come n join the party.


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Yes, China should make India use nukes first. We will first beat them conventionally. Eventually they will threaten to use nukes and then immediately we can counterattack with nukes on their army.



it is not wise to even talk about WMDs in today's world. PLA will need to legitimize its use of nukes by provoking India so that India makes a slight mistake by officially declaring that it would use nukes against China. but the option of using WMD comes when all conventional military plans fail. lets concentrate on conventional military plans. please stop making statements which tarnish the image of China. lets talk pragmatic and professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

HongWu said:


> I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!



thats not fair....select someone from kolkata..I think I am a good contender..I belong to a communist state in India and as members have said...we have a large chinese population here. and I also like Chinese girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hafizzz

Bias Neutral said:


> What about China giving back Aksai Chin back to India?



How could one demand Aksai Chin when it is part of Tibet and Tibet is part of China !!!



> Or the land that Pakistan gave to China (can someone explain why Pakistan did this?)



Has nothing to do with India since Pakistan gave Pakistani land to China.


----------



## HongWu

Thomas said:


> Neither Russia or the U.S. would abide by that. Or the rest of the world for that matter. China might find itself fighting a war from all sides. It's a good thing your leaders have a more rational mind then you do.


Nobody cared in 1962. C'mon who's going to go to war with China to help India? Ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

HongWu said:


> I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!




So who will become the president??


----------



## GMSS

HongWu said:


> I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!



oh man,let us sleep tonight.
i cant laugh more


----------



## LaBong

How do you say - 'I am communist, don't kill me, I love chow mein, Tibetans are bad', in Mandarin? 

Might be useful when Honglu gonna try to kill me with his battle axe!


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Indian Jatt said:


> thats not fair....select someone from kolkata..I think I am a good contender..I belong to a communist state in India and as members have said...we have a large chinese population here. and I also like Chinese girls.



Nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> I think the Nepali Prachanda would be a good leader of pro-China forces in India. Make him "Grand Marshall" of India!



come on Hong, why are you making silly comments? Prachanda is Nepali, then how would he be legitimate in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

im astonished how members wid indian flag r supporting him........
are they really indian


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Nobody cared in 1962. C'mon who's going to go to war with China to help India? Ha ha



one of the reasons behind the replacement in MFA. China need to ensure that no one interferes, just like what China did before going to war with Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

6642.CN said:


> come on Hong, *why are you making silly comments*? Prachanda is Nepali, then how would he be legitimate in India?



As if we are taking even a single sentence of his any more seriously lol


----------



## LaBong

mayankmatador said:


> im astonished how members wid indian flag r supporting him........
> are they really indian



You should not be! We indians are tired of the excess freedom er are enjoying! We dont want no google, twitter, wikipedia, youtube, porno, sex and Arnab Goswami anymore. 

And we want to be Maharajas!


----------



## tallboy123

mayankmatador said:


> im astonished how members wid indian flag r supporting him........
> are they really indian


If we don't he will send nuclear missile to my home,i don't be killed when i am dreaming...


----------



## mayankmatador

friends best of luck in that case.............
but i will love dying while fighting, instead of compromising wid my pride.......


----------



## prtikul

mayankmatador said:


> im astonished how members wid indian flag r supporting him........
> are they really indian



Man after reading all these things are you still against him? HongWu is the messiah to spare us from nuclear attack so be careful next time before writing anything against him.First You have to think about lives of 1.2 billion poor Indians.


----------



## LaBong

mayankmatador said:


> friends best of luck in that case.............
> but i will love dying while fighting, instead of compromising wid my pride.......



Then my friend a pencil nuke bomb is waiting for you tomorrow!


----------



## mayankmatador

and in case of war 
i owe 100 chi heads to my country..


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> come on Hong, why are you making silly comments? Prachanda is Nepali, then how would he be legitimate in India?


I'm no expert on South Asia but I understand "India" is a region, not really a nation. It's like "equator" or "Caribbean". Prachanda is kind of a revolutionary like Kim Il Song, as I understand, so he has good credentials. He is a Maoist and we should trust Maoists the most.

A pro-China South Asia I envision has very strong Maoist ideology in India. Like a big redistribution of land. ha ha. And then all the new government officials will be pro-China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

HongWu, would you accept India and China to combine under PRC, and we could name the new nation Chidia?


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

mayankmatador said:


> friends best of luck in that case.............
> but i will love dying while fighting, instead of compromising wid my pride.......



Bro you 're experiencing the Inception phenomenon . Please stay calm  Remember your training ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

wow...i have already started to dream about chinese girls around me as attendants, once I become the maharaja.


----------



## GMSS

pakistani and chinese trols in full swing


----------



## Parashuram1

If at all this piece of news is correct, I would say that the man needs to understand his surroundings well enough. Having money to annex territory is a thing of past and today's world has become different. As such the diplomatic issues of east Asia have suddenly taken a turn for the worst after the recent China-Japan spate over allegedly disputed islands.

Invasion is the first step to stunting one's own growth. War is the last and the most desperate solution; something of which I would never approve for any country, especially if it has to be for annexing territory.


----------



## LaBong

Bias Neutral said:


> HongWu, would you accept India and China to combine under PRC, and we could name the new nation Chidia?



No fkcuing way man. Indus is in Pakistan!


----------



## tallboy123

Hongu will u give me president post????


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> I'm no expert on South Asia but I understand "India" is a region, not really a nation. It's like "equator" or "Caribbean". Prachanda is kind of a revolutionary like Kim Il Song, as I understand, so he has good credentials. He is a Maoist and we should trust Maoists the most.
> 
> A pro-China South Asia I envision has very strong Maoist ideology in India. Like a big redistribution of land. ha ha. And then all the new government officials will be pro-China.



there are many Maoist leaders are in India. and yes... 

"India is a geographical term. It is no more a united nation than the Equator."
- Winston Churchill







The Prime Minister of Great Britain during World War II, Sir Winston Churchill rose to power after serving in different posts in liberal and conservative governments for more than three decades. The son of Lord Randolph Churchill and an American mother, Churchill remained Prime Minister and Minister of Defence until 1945, then returned to the position in 1951 until his resignation in 1954. In addition to being a world leader, Churchill was an established author, winning the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1953. His memoirs of WWII ran six large volumes alone and his speeches continue to be studied as some of the most significant orations of the 20th Century. 

Winston Churchill - India is a geographical term. It is no more a united nati... | Famous Quotes

the British ruled India, so they knew India more than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

HongWu said:


> *I'm no expert on South Asia but I understand "India" is a region, not really a nation. It's like "equator" or "Caribbean". Prachanda is kind of a revolutionary like Kim Il Song, as I understand, so he has good credentials. He is a Maoist and we should trust Maoists the most.
> *
> A pro-China South Asia I envision has very strong Maoist ideology in India. Like a big redistribution of land. ha ha. And then all the new government officials will be pro-China.



This is what happens when totalitarian state propaganda is force-fed into citizens minds till they appear to see a cubical shaped earth.
Dude drop the red book now , and get a copy of a 1st or 2nd standard Geography textbook preferably a recent edition.


----------



## LaBong

> the British ruled India, so they knew India more than anyone else.



Hey does anyone know what Japanese told about Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syntax_error

6642.CN said:


> come on Hong, why are you making silly comments? Prachanda is Nepali, then how would he be legitimate in India?



cmon how ill that matter it'll all be China ...so we all be one nation or dominion ... u know Nepal , India ... 
Btm please tell me u will also implement 45&#37; quota for Indian .......


----------



## ares

mayankmatador said:


> friends best of luck in that case.............
> but i will love dying while fighting, instead of compromising wid my pride.......



Come on now ..don't you want someone like Hongpu to be our king(maharaja). 
He has already assured us he will build a new India and take us all back to Mughal era(15th century)

*If thats not enough, he will even gift a massage parlor too each every Indian, who helps him.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

Abir said:


> No fkcuing way man. Indus is in Pakistan!



Sorry mate, HongWu seems like a man of his words, Pakistan can get involved if HongWu allows, otherwise its Chidia all the way. Forget Chidiastan.


----------



## 6642.CN

Parashuram1 said:


> If at all this piece of news is correct, I would say that the man needs to understand his surroundings well enough. Having money to annex territory is a thing of past and today's world has become different. As such the diplomatic issues of east Asia have suddenly taken a turn for the worst after the recent China-Japan spate over allegedly disputed islands.
> 
> Invasion is the first step to stunting one's own growth. War is the last and the most desperate solution; something of which I would never approve for any country, especially if it has to be for annexing territory.



no Chinese talked about annexing any territory. please don't twist words. China should recover lands under foreign occupation. imo, China should make a give and take deal with Japan and find a military solution for the lands currently under Indian occupation.


----------



## LaBong

ares said:


> *If thats not enough, he will even gift a massage parlor too each every Indian, who helps him.*



omg, free massage by sexy Chinese girls! hongdu how to join CPC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

Abir said:


> Hey does anyone know what Japanese told about Chinese?



They wouldn't because the CPC or the PLA probably censored their history before Mao .


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> omg, free massage by sexy Chinese girls! hongdu how to join CPC?



contact kishanji..his field commander in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

Abir said:


> omg, free massage by sexy Chinese girls! hongdu how to join CPC?



Japanese girls FTW!!!!


----------



## mayankmatador

ares said:


> Come on now ..don't you want someone like Hongpu to be our king(maharaja).
> He has already assured us he will build a new India and take us all back to Mughal era(15th century)
> 
> *If thats not enough, he will even gift a massage parlor too each every Indian, who helps him.*



my answer is in that comment only.......
i will prefer die fighting instead of bowing.

and no parlour aur seat can give me enough pleasure that the living in this country with freedom gives...
dn't forger how hard we have fought for this............
and im not coming in between best of luck to u all.....


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> find a military solution for the lands currently under Indian occupation.


There is no other way! We should do it before they get a realistic nuclear deterrent. As we build roads into Southern Tibet, we should immediately move Han Chinese settlers in. Soon Chinese and Indians will be neighbors for real!

When they attack in the Himalayas, who do you think should take the lead? Army? Air force? Navy? Second artillery?


----------



## tallboy123

Hongu can u import Japanese girl,they r good at massaging...


----------



## ares

mayankmatador said:


> my answer is in that comment only.......
> i will prefer die fighting instead of bowing.
> 
> and no parlour aur seat can give me enough pleasure that the living in this country with freedom gives...
> dn't forger how hard we have fought for this............
> and im not coming in between best of luck to u all.....



Dude you need to loosen up..we are just having fun with a bunch of Chinese kids.

PS: Develop a sense of humor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Abir said:


> You should not be! We indians are tired of the excess freedom er are enjoying! We dont want no google, twitter, wikipedia, youtube, porno, sex and Arnab Goswami anymore.
> 
> And we want to be Maharajas!



And we want four legged chicken , if you get my drift 



Indian Jatt said:


> wow...i have already started to dream about chinese girls around me as attendants, once I become the maharaja.
> 
> thank you lord * Hongandu*



LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> There is no other way! We should do it before they get a realistic nuclear deterrent. As we build roads into Southern Tibet, we should immediately move Han Chinese settlers in. Soon Chinese and Indians will be neighbors for real!
> 
> When they attack in the Himalayas, who do you think should take the lead? Army? Air force? Navy? Second artillery?



Southern Tibet is under enemy troops' occupation. roads are not in Southern Tibet, who told you that? and moving civilians in a battle prone zone would be another stupidity. 

their army will make inroads in Chinese lands but their air force will play the vital role and will try to bomb Chengdu city. they will use missiles targeting major Chinese cities including Shanghai and Beijing to give a moral setback to PLA and build pressure on the Chinese govt. they have trained Tibetans as a guerrilla armed force and are using them to grab more Chinese lands by deploying them in forward military posts and pursuing a push forward military doctrine according to WikiLeaks. The govt is trying to suppress this news as you won't find any reference to this sensitive leaks in Chinese media. just mention about this recent leaks in any Chinese media portal or forum or blog, your post will deleted within minutes, try that. but this policy sucks as I think the Chinese govt should tell the Chinese people how indians are looting more Chinese lands.


----------



## tallboy123

Hongandu will u join hands with ur strong allies like Sri lanka,bangladesh and North korea take over this world??


----------



## tallboy123

6642.CN said:


> Southern Tibet is under enemy troops' occupation. roads are not in Southern Tibet, who told you that? and moving civilians in a battle prone zone would be another stupidity.
> 
> *their army will make inroads in Chinese lands but their air force will play the vital role and will try to bomb Chengdu city. they will use missiles targeting major Chinese cities including Shanghai and Beijing to give a moral setback to PLA and build pressure on the Chinese govt. they have trained Tibetans as a guerrilla armed force and are using them to grab more Chinese lands by deploying them in forward military posts and pursuing a push forward military doctrine according to WikiLeaks. The govt is trying to suppress this news as you won't find any reference to this sensitive leaks in Chinese media. just mention about this recent leaks in any Chinese media portal or forum or blog, your post will deleted within minutes, try that. but this policy sucks as I think the Chinese govt should tell the Chinese people how indians are looting more Chinese lands.*


Some one has told u some propaganda..
We love peace and won't attack without strong reason...
ANd don't spread silly propaganda


----------



## 6642.CN

tallboy123 said:


> Some one has told u some propaganda..
> We love peace and won't attack without strong reason...



WikiLeaks New Delhi embassy confidential files told me that. earlier I posted some parts of the files. I don't say any single word without confirmed intel.


----------



## KS

Dont let it boys. Keep it coming 

Hogandu, where art thou ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

ares said:


> Dude you need to loosen up..we are just having fun with a bunch of Chinese kids.
> 
> PS: Develop a sense of humor.



i have a gud one.............
but sorry i cn't take anything against my nation,
wo bhi chi ke haathon..
keh kaise diya isne

baba ji ka langar laga hai yaha ki haan bhai aa jao aur le jao........


----------



## 6642.CN

Viewing cable 08NEWDELHI1795, TIBETAN YOUTH SEE POTHOLES IN THE MIDDLE PATH -

5# human rights activist XXXXXXXXXXXX told PolOffs that the Indian Ministry of Defense unofficially backs the TYC and is pleased with the opportunity to humiliate the Chinese government.

7# In Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh, Tibetan youth take advantage of one career option - the Special Frontier Force (SFF). Seven SFF units, based in Chakrata, Uttarkhand form a special division of the Indian army composed solely of Tibetans. The GOI entrusts SFF to protect its borders, stationing Tibetans along the border with China and in Ladakh. The Tibetans can only attain the rank of junior officer and earn a meager salary compared to their Indian counterparts. Yet, most Tibetan men in northeastern India join the SFF. In Gangtok, the Welfare Officer noted that the majority of Tibetan men work for the SFF; and in Ravangla, 90% of the Tibetan families have at least one family member serving. In Miao, about 350 of the settlements youth serve in the SFF.


----------



## tallboy123

Hogandu can u tell me wat role will bangladesh and north korea will play when u start sending nuclear missile to delhi???


----------



## tallboy123

6642.CN said:


> Viewing cable 08NEWDELHI1795, TIBETAN YOUTH SEE POTHOLES IN THE MIDDLE PATH -
> 
> 5# human rights activist XXXXXXXXXXXX told PolOffs that the Indian Ministry of Defense unofficially backs the TYC and is pleased with the opportunity to humiliate the Chinese government.
> 
> 7# In Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh, Tibetan youth take advantage of one career option - the Special Frontier Force (SFF). Seven SFF units, based in Chakrata, Uttarkhand form a special division of the Indian army composed solely of Tibetans. The GOI entrusts SFF to protect its borders, stationing Tibetans along the border with China and in Ladakh. The Tibetans can only attain the rank of junior officer and earn a meager salary compared to their Indian counterparts. Yet, most Tibetan men in northeastern India join the SFF. In Gangtok, the Welfare Officer noted that the majority of Tibetan men work for the SFF; and in Ravangla, 90% of the Tibetan families have at least one family member serving. In Miao, about 350 of the settlements youth serve in the SFF.



can u provide the link...?


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

A question to the two Chinese generals planning an attack online - Guys have you made some contingency plans to deal with Rajnikant ?


----------



## mayankmatador

Hogandu hahhahahah what a nice name..........
who gave this............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

tallboy123 said:


> can u provide the link...?



Cable Viewer


----------



## blackops

HongWu said:


> Just one devastating nuclear missile falling on India will turn that country into chaos with rebellions and civil wars everywhere. No more Indian dreams about being a 21st century Asian superpower. Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or Maoists.
> 
> The PLA general is right! Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.



and our nukes wont fall on you you guys would be a economical disaster after that just like your friends PAKISTAN just think about the economic restrictions over you the world will force you to become a closed economy and after doing so what do you think no nukes will be falling on you nukes will be coming at you by not only india but many others you guys are good at only one thing DREAMING DREAMING DREAMING


----------



## Bhim

mayankmatador said:


> Hogandu hahhahahah what a nice name..........
> who gave this............


----------



## ChinaRocks

HongWu said:


> There is no other way! We should do it before they get a realistic nuclear deterrent. As we build roads into Southern Tibet, we should immediately move Han Chinese settlers in. Soon Chinese and Indians will be neighbors for real!
> 
> When they attack in the Himalayas, who do you think should take the lead? Army? Air force? Navy? Second artillery?



you are right, there is no going back china must teach india a final lesson and this time we must make sure the whole country is occupied.The chinese empire is going to conquere india, yr next master is coming sooner then you thought so be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tallboy123

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> A question to the two Chinese generals planning an attack online - Guys have you made some contingency plans to deal with Rajnikant ?


Hey wat r u talking man..
They have Jakie chan...


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> Southern Tibet is under enemy troops' occupation. roads are not in Southern Tibet, who told you that? and moving civilians in a battle prone zone would be another stupidity.


I only know that roads are in Motuo, close to the LAC now. But Indians don't have roads on their side, I think. They rely on helicopters and airfields. So far, China can still patrol into Southern Tibet without getting shot at.



6642.CN said:


> their army will make inroads in Chinese lands but their air force will play the vital role and will try to bomb Chengdu city.


I understand the Tibet air fields should be ready by 2012. I don't think IAF can last long against J-10s.



6642.CN said:


> they will use missiles targeting major Chinese cities including Shanghai and Beijing to give a moral setback to PLA and build pressure on the Chinese govt.


I think they finally got Agni I to actually work. Targeting Shanghai and Beijing should not be within India capability for at least 15 years.



6642.CN said:


> they have trained Tibetans as a guerrilla armed force and are using them to grab more Chinese lands by deploying them in forward military posts and pursuing a push forward military doctrine according to WikiLeaks. The govt is trying to suppress this news as you won't find any reference to this sensitive leaks in Chinese media. just mention about this recent leaks in any Chinese media portal or forum or blog, your post will deleted within minutes, try that. but this policy sucks as I think the Chinese govt should tell the Chinese people how indians are looting more Chinese lands.


As long as China has the determination to pluck out the Indian Army, their gains are temporary. Our roads are there so we can move in heavy artillery to gain an advantage in combat. So let's make sure we use it. Dharmsala can be targeted in war too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tallboy123

ChinaRocks said:


> you are right, there is no going back china must teach india a final lesson and this time we must make sure the whole country is occupied.The chinese empire is going to conquere india, yr next master is coming sooner then you thought so be prepared.


General Rockie chan has enter the discussion


----------



## LaBong

6642.CN said:


> Cable Viewer



Tibetans joining SFF is an old news. There is nothing secretive about it, I can't believe Chines are so ill-informed.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*China Must return the territory Looted by it ..!*


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



i can see u r just Lietenant in Chinese ARMY....haaa...but are U !!! really is the question....anyway it will take some more time when you earn some more stars Lieutenant to get access of nuclear responsibilty till than make yourself comfortable in INFANTRY division.....dont go nuclear.......


----------



## blackops

mayankmatador said:


> Hogandu hahhahahah what a nice name..........
> who gave this............



if you remove HO from his NAME it will be LOL


----------



## LaBong

Beware&#8230;beware! Beware of the big green dragon that sits on your doorstep. He eats little boys&#8230;puppy dog tails, and big, fat snails. Beware, take care&#8230;.beware!

PULL THE STRING! 
PULL THE STRING! 
PULL THE STRING!


----------



## IamINDIA

HongWu said:


> I only know that roads are in Motuo, close to the LAC now. But Indians don't have roads on their side, I think. They rely on helicopters and airfields. So far, China can still patrol into Southern Tibet without getting shot at.
> 
> 
> *understand the TiI bet air fields should be ready by 2012. I don't think IAF can last long against J-10s.*
> I think they finally got Agni I to actually work. Targeting Shanghai and Beijing should not be within India capability for at least 15 years.
> 
> 
> As long as China has the determination to pluck out the Indian Army, their gains are temporary. Our roads are there so we can move in heavy artillery to gain an advantage in combat. So let's make sure we use it. Dharmsala can be targeted in war too.



lol your j-10s will be shot of the skyz by our Su-30s 

there might be a few typhoons or rafaels as well....


----------



## mayankmatador

blackops said:


> if you remove HO from his NAME it will be LOL



don't remove ho jst separate ho, g**** and add "tum to" in starting then read its more fun
tum to ho g****


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> I only know that roads are in Motuo, close to the LAC now. But Indians don't have roads on their side, I think. They rely on helicopters and airfields. So far, China can still patrol into Southern Tibet without getting shot at.



see the map, Motuo isn't in South Tibet which enemies call in their own language Arunachal Pradesh. see the map again. you made mistakes.



HongWu said:


> I understand the Tibet air fields should be ready by 2012. I don't think IAF can last long against J-10s.



2012 will be too late. China can't afford time. 



HongWu said:


> I think they finally got Agni I to actually work. Targeting Shanghai and Beijing should not be within India capability for at least 15 years. As long as China has the determination to pluck out the Indian Army, their gains are temporary. Our roads are there so we can move in heavy artillery to gain an advantage in combat. So let's make sure we use it. Dharmsala can be targeted in war too.



their current missile arsenal covers entire China including Heilongjiang province already. do some research. again you are advised not to underestimate the enemy, there are many unemployed young people in India and in times of war, india won't suffer from troops shortages because to earn some money, those unemployed people will join their military. india has a demographic strength which China grossly ignored by pursuing the one child policy. how many will you shoot...? they will send waves after waves of newly recruited soldiers to invade China, their paratroopers will be dropped in all over Tibet. listen there is no value of life in India, even if 20-30 million troops die in war, their leadership won't give a $hit about it. therefore the strategy should be different, I have thought a different strategy and I can't disclose it here.


----------



## HongWu

IamINDIA said:


> lol your j-10s will be shot of the skyz by our Su-30s
> 
> there might be a few typhoons or rafaels as well....


Lets be realistic here. The IAF is falling apart. Crashes are everywhere. The whole force is rusting away. It has a handful of relatively decent MKI. But many of them of maintenance problems too.

In any case, the MKI will be beaten by J-10 by a wide margin. Indians are foolish to think they can win. The J-10 is in the same class as the Eurofighter and the Rafale. Flankers are a half generation behind.



6642.CN said:


> therefore the strategy should be different, I have thought a different strategy and I can't disclose it here.


I agree one cannot underestimate the enemy. But if China has really strong leadership like Chairman Mao, we would wipe the floor with India. Let's face it, we're about 5 times more powerful than India.


----------



## blackops

mayankmatador said:


> don't remove ho jst separate ho and g**** and then read its more fun[/QU
> 
> 
> it means the same bt still lol


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Lets be realistic here. The IAF is falling apart. Crashes are everywhere. The whole force is rusting away. It has a handful of relatively decent MKI. But many of them of maintenance problems too.
> 
> In any case, the MKI will be beaten by J-10 by a wide margin. Indians are foolish to think they can win. The J-10 is in the same class as the Eurofighter and the Rafale. Flankers are a half generation behind.




One published intel says: 

*India starts building nuclear shelters*
Kaul Singh

New DelhiWorking on a new two- front war strategy with Pakistan and China, India has started building nuclear shelters in big cities and military centres. Under a military plan, hundreds of underground big shelters will be built to counter possible nuclear assaults from Pakistan and China.

The shelters will also be built along the metro lines in the capital, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata. Some big shelters will accommodate command and control centres, hospitals and training centres.

Each big shelter will have capacity to accommodate eight thousand persons in case of hostility. Special shelters will be constructed to accommodate VIPs, VVIPs and other dignitaries.

Indian military set up has recently designed a new war doctrine to confront Pakistan and China simultaneously. India is building up its military muscles and New Delhi has planned to spend $ 30 billion in next five years on purchase of advanced weapons from Russia, Israel, European nations and the United States.

India starts building nuclear shelters


----------



## tallboy123

6642.CN said:


> their current missile arsenal covers entire China including Heilongjiang province already. do some research. again you are advised not to underestimate the enemy, *there are many unemployed young people in India and in times of war, india won't suffer from troops shortages because to earn some money, those unemployed people will join their military. india has a demographic strength which China grossly ignored by pursuing the one child policy. how many will you shoot...? they will send waves after waves of newly recruited soldiers to invade China, their paratroopers will be dropped in all over Tibet. listen there is no value of life in India, even if 20-30 million troops die in war, their leadership won't give a $hit about it. therefore the strategy should be different, I have thought a different strategy and I can't disclose it here.*


The chinese general has different strategy..


----------



## tallboy123

HongWu said:


> Lets be realistic here. The IAF is falling apart. Crashes are everywhere. The whole force is rusting away. It has a handful of relatively decent MKI. But many of them of maintenance problems too.
> 
> In any case, the MKI will be beaten by J-10 by a wide margin. Indians are foolish to think they can win. The J-10 is in the same class as the Eurofighter and the Rafale. Flankers are a half generation behind.


Hogandu,can u please tell me how will a single J-10 will take down some 3.5++ generations aircrafts called PAK FA...


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> One published intel says:
> 
> *India starts building nuclear shelters*
> Kaul Singh
> 
> New DelhiWorking on a new two- front war strategy with Pakistan and China, India has started building nuclear shelters in big cities and military centres. Under a military plan, hundreds of underground big shelters will be built to counter possible nuclear assaults from Pakistan and China.
> 
> The shelters will also be built along the metro lines in the capital, Mumbai, Chennai and Kolkata. Some big shelters will accommodate command and control centres, hospitals and training centres.
> 
> Each big shelter will have capacity to accommodate eight thousand persons in case of hostility. Special shelters will be constructed to accommodate VIPs, VVIPs and other dignitaries.
> 
> Indian military set up has recently designed a new war doctrine to confront Pakistan and China simultaneously. India is building up its military muscles and New Delhi has planned to spend $ 30 billion in next five years on purchase of advanced weapons from Russia, Israel, European nations and the United States.
> 
> India starts building nuclear shelters


Look at the luxurious accommodations of athletes at the Commonwealth Games. I'd bet most people would rather irradiate to death than spend two days in some smelly underground shelter in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> I agree one cannot underestimate the enemy. But if China has really strong leadership like Chairman Mao, we would wipe the floor with India. Let's face it, we're about 5 times more powerful than India.



China needs a good offensive strategy, a strong determination and psychological preparedness. MFA's idealism and defensive strategies will end up with China being broken into pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tallboy123 said:


> Ho*gandu*,can u please tell me how will a single J-10 will take down some 3.5++ generations aircrafts called PAK FA...



Watch ur mouth and have some shame.

MODS!....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamINDIA

HongWu said:


> Lets be realistic here. The IAF is falling apart. Crashes are everywhere. The whole force is rusting away. It has a handful of relatively decent MKI. But many of them of maintenance problems too.
> 
> In any case, the MKI will be beaten by J-10 by a wide margin. Indians are foolish to think they can win. The J-10 is in the same class as the Eurofighter and the Rafale. Flankers are a half generation behind.
> 
> 
> I agree one cannot underestimate the enemy. But if China has really strong leadership like Chairman Mao, we would wipe the floor with India. Let's face it, we're about 5 times more powerful than India.



last i knew india had about 150+ su-30 MKIs,i wouldn't call that a hand full.Secondly......you are heavily mistaken if u think J-10s are better than su-30MKIs.What I last heard was that su-30MKI was a 4.5 gen fighter.....if so are u inplicating that j-10 is supposedly a 5th gen fighter by saying that J-10 is half a generation ahead of su-30MKIs.(shows how much u kno about fighter aircraft)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mayankmatador said:


> don't remove ho jst separate ho, g**** and add "tum to" in starting then read its more fun
> tum to ho g****





mayankmatador said:


> Hogandu hahhahahah what a nice name..........
> who gave this............





tallboy123 said:


> Hogandu can u tell me wat role will bangladesh and north korea will play when u start sending nuclear missile to delhi???





Karthic Sri said:


> Dont let it boys. Keep it coming
> 
> Hogandu, where art thou ?



Shameless trolls abusing!and when get similiar replies they whine!

Hey mods cant u ban a few?sri kartik has been banned many times previously!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bias Neutral

Can the mods also ban HongWu, for repeatedly saying, that he wants India to get nuked and destroyed as well. Thats what 100&#37;!!! of his post is all about, without backing it up.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Every nation has its own bluffing military hawks. 

For now, China won't attack India for no reason. A war would have weakened our economy, as even countries like Afghanistan and Iraq did drag US economy into crisis. The war is not the brilliant solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bias Neutral

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Every nation has its own bluffing military hawks.
> 
> For now, China won't attack India for no reason. A war would have weakened our economy, as even countries like Afghanistan and Iraq did drag US economy into crisis. The war is not the brilliant solution.



You seem to see the logical side of all this compared to other Chinese people like HongWu and CD. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Every nation has its own bluffing military hawks.
> 
> For now, China won't attack India for no reason. A war would have weakened our economy, as even countries like Afghanistan and Iraq did drag US economy into crisis. The war is not the brilliant solution.



now this is a good reply............
u check ur country and v ours.............
happy neighbours


----------



## ChinaRocks

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Every nation has its own bluffing military hawks.
> 
> For now, China won't attack India for no reason. A war would have weakened our economy, as even countries like Afghanistan and Iraq did drag US economy into crisis. The war is not the brilliant solution.



You are wrong brother there are hundred of reasons to attack india. sheltering DL and the illegal tibetan government is a good example for us to bring india down to its knee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Every nation has its own bluffing military hawks.
> 
> For now, China won't attack India for no reason. A war would have weakened our economy, as even countries like Afghanistan and Iraq did drag US economy into crisis. The war is not the brilliant solution.



due to this mentality China lost the Opium war and had to surrender to a humiliating treaty. due to this mentality China could not resist the Japanese invaders. due to this mentality China's lands have been looted by the neighbors. yes, to be rich is glorious but not at the cost of motherland's security and integrity, not at the expense of pride and dignity. 

it reminds me of the famous quote: "Nero Fiddled While Rome Burned."


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ChinaRocks said:


> You are wrong brother there are hundred of reasons to attack india. sheltering DL and the illegal tibetan government is a good example for us to bring india down to its knee.



These reasons are not enough to start a war. US is even the biggest sponsor of these separatists, so do you think we should declare the war to US right now?


----------



## 6642.CN

ChinaRocks said:


> You are wrong brother there are hundred of reasons to attack india. sheltering DL and the illegal tibetan government is a good example for us to bring india down to its knee.



attack is not always direct face to face military showdown. attack has several dimensions.


----------



## 6642.CN

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These reasons are not enough to start a war. US is even the biggest sponsor of these separatists, so do you think we should declare the war to US right now?



even when enemies split Tibet from China, you guys will say that is not enough reason to fight the enemy. then they will split Xinjiang and you will repeat the same, then they will split Inner Mongolia and you will keep repeating, then they will come to your doorstep... but it will too late and you won't even have the chance to regret. keep it up...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

6642.CN said:


> due to this mentality China lost the Opium war and had to surrender to a humiliating treaty. due to this mentality China could not resist the Japanese invaders. due to this mentality China's lands have been looted by the neighbors. yes, to be rich is glorious but not at the cost of motherland's security and integrity, not at the expense of pride and dignity.
> 
> it reminds me of the famous quote: "Nero Fiddled While Rome Burned."



PRC is not the weakling Qing Dynasty, we have a GDP 4-5 times of India, our manufacturing military industry is far stronger, so what if we manage to destroy India? The true winner would be US, that's exactly what they want to see!!! 

Our biggest enemy is US, not India. Try to have more long-term strategy, not being short sighted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamINDIA

ChinaRocks said:


> You are wrong brother there are hundred of reasons to attack india. sheltering DL and the illegal tibetan government is a good example for us to bring india down to its knee.



lol illegal government ...... simply because u say illegal government dosen't mean its illegal..........(the whole world has to agree)

'bring india to its knees' wth u talk as if INDIA can't defend her self.......and also that the whole world will just sit and watch while two nuclear armed nations fought.....and im also sure america will be more that happy to support india if a war dose break out ,in that case it will be not be india at its knee but the other way around


----------



## 6642.CN

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> PRC is not the weaking Qing Dynasty, we have a GDP 4-5 times of India, our manufacturing military base is far stronger, so what if we manage to destroy India? The true winner would be US, that's exactly what they want to see!!!
> 
> Our biggest enemy is US, not India. Try to have more long-term strategy, not being short sighted.



no one suggested that China should destroy india, but China would manage India and get her lands back as soon as possible because tomorrow India will become too powerful to be managed. an offensive strategy doesn't mean full fledged war. but the more you delay, the more acute the threat will become. from a professional point of view a threat should be neutralized at the earliest as prevention is better than cure. 

no body said US isn't the enemy of China, but China's foreign policy shouldn't be US centric in all aspects. the world is changing and with these changes new threats are coming to the surface while old threats are fading away. I suggest you to read military history of the world.


----------



## ChinaRocks

IamINDIA said:


> lol illegal government ...... simply because u say illegal government dosen't mean its illegal..........(the whole world has to agree)
> 
> 'bring india to its knees' wth u talk as if INDIA can't defend her self.......and also that the whole world will just sit and watch while two nuclear armed nations fought.....and im also sure america will be more that happy to support india if a war dose break out ,in that case it will be not be india at its knee but the other way around



the world and the goi accept tibet is part of china so how the heck is the tibetan government in yr country is legal?


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> Dont let it boys. Keep it coming
> 
> Ho-*gandu*, where art thou ?



The blue color word sounds chines the dark red one sounds like a dynasty in India. what you say ?


If even you have come down to the cheapest level of hurling abuses then i am dead sure bharatis aka Indians are short of arguments in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

Yep agree, its like a hierachy of respect (that is present on this forum), or nations that want to be like some one else, or believe it can bully someone, who is below him in the hierachy.

Which is:
USA -> China -> India -> Pakistan


----------



## 6642.CN

ChinaRocks said:


> the world and the goi accept tibet is part of china so how the heck is the tibetan government in yr country is legal?



GOI no longer accepts Tibet as part of China. get your facts correct.

India refused to include the usual mention of the one China principle and Tibet Autonomous Region as part of the territory of the Peoples Republic of China in the joint statement. 

Pak wall splits India, China - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaRocks

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These reasons are not enough to start a war. US is even the biggest sponsor of these separatists, so do you think we should declare the war to US right now?



Us government not protecting and sheltering DL . india does


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

6642.CN said:


> no one suggested that China should destroy india, but China would manage India and get her lands back as soon as possible because tomorrow India will become too powerful to be managed. an offensive strategy doesn't mean full fledged war. but the more you delay, the more acute the threat will become. from a professional point of view a threat should be neutralized at the earliest as prevention is better than cure.
> 
> no body said US isn't the enemy of China, but China's foreign policy shouldn't be US centric in all aspects. the world is changing and with these changes new threats are coming to the surface while old threats are fading away. I suggest you to read military history of the world.



India is no match for China, they are still relying on buying weapons rather than manufacturing it. 

India can't even manage to build a megaton nuke right now. 

And do you think their WWII and 60-70s Soviet Era carriers can be a challenge for PLA's ASBM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

The general's recommendation is a dangerous and probably unproductive course of action to pursue. I think a good parallel is when Frederick II of Prussia decided to invade Marie Theresa's Austria to conquer part of Silesia which Prussia had an obscure 200 year-old claim to. Prussia wasn't threatened, Austria wasn't threatening, and the people of the region could hardly care less about which sovereign ruled them; Frederick just wanted to exercise his army. 

Frederick "won" (sort of) a long war, earning the moniker "Great", and vowed peace, but the war devastated much of central Europe and permanently militarized Prussia itself, which birthed many other wars culminating with the World Wars of the last century. And all of it was unnecessary!


----------



## 6642.CN

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India is no match for China, they are still relying on buying weapons rather than manufacturing it.
> 
> India can't even manage to build a megaton nuke right now.
> 
> And do you think their WWII and 60-70s Soviet Era carriers can be a challenge for PLA's ASBM?



do you know self-complacency is self-destructive? yes, China is still powerful but when India will become more powerful what will happen to China? for example, if India becomes Permanent UNSC member, it would be impossible for China to get her lands back, rather china will be forced to give entire Tibet to india, mark my words, you will understand why I am saying this if you have minimum common sense. do I need to explain everything here?  

and yes, India is buying weapons, have you ever asked why is it buying weapons? do you think they are so stupid that they buy weapons to dump them without using them against anyone?


----------



## Dalai Lama

Go for it China... try take it back.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bias Neutral said:


> Yep agree, its like a hierachy of respect (that is present on this forum), or nations that want to be like some one else, or believe it can bully someone, who is below him in the hierachy.
> 
> Which is:
> USA -> China -> India -> Pakistan



Only one country out of above that is India tries to copy US but miserably failed.


China hardly bully India. Its Bharat that tries to show fake bullying


----------



## ChinaRocks

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India is no match for China, they are still relying on buying weapons rather than manufacturing it.
> 
> India can't even manage to build a megaton nuke right now.
> 
> And do you think their WWII and 60-70s Soviet Era carriers can be a challenge for PLA's ASBM?



You tell that to the indian and see if they listen, 1962 is a good example look what happen they were no match to china and yet provoking china till we gave them a good kick in the teeth.


----------



## Bias Neutral

China has a huge deterrent in attacking India, as the mountains helps India, as well as India now having great international support from the World community, that have recently visited India.

Plus, would it be feasilble for China to claim India land, went rest of China will be on the other side of the mountains? How long could it claim it for?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

6642.CN said:


> do you know self-complacency is self-destructive? yes, China is still powerful but when India will become more powerful what will happen to China? for example, if India becomes Permanent UNSC member, it would be impossible for China to get her lands back, rather china will be forced to give entire Tibet to india, mark my words, you will understand why I am saying this if you have minimum common sense. do I need to explain everything here?
> 
> and yes, India is buying weapons, have you ever asked why is it buying weapons? do you think they are so stupid that they buy weapons to dump them without using them against anyone?



We are not living in the ancient time, where discipline of the soldier is everything you can win the war. Today the sophisticated weapons are the basic needs to win the war. 

If you compare China/India in 1962 and 2010, you will realize that the gap between these two nations just widened so much. 

Don't worry about the UNSC member, even China does support India to be a new member, it is still nearly impossible as other members won't likely give India the free pass to diminish their own veto power.


----------



## 6642.CN

Solomon2 said:


> The general's recommendation is a dangerous and probably unproductive course of action to pursue. I think a good parallel is when Frederick II of Prussia decided to invade Marie Theresa's Austria to conquer part of Silesia which Prussia had an obscure 200 year-old claim to. Prussia wasn't threatened, Austria wasn't threatening, and the people of the region could hardly care less about which sovereign ruled them; Frederick just wanted to exercise his army.
> 
> Frederick "won" (sort of) a long war, earning the moniker "Great", and vowed peace, but the war devastated much of central Europe and permanently militarized Prussia itself, which birthed many other wars culminating with the World Wars of the last century. And all of it was unnecessary!



going by that logic, Russia and others should not have made counter attacks to recover the territories once occupied by the Nazis. they should have said, OK, since the Nazis have taken over our lands, lets just forget about it. what a logic!?


----------



## Bias Neutral

Jana said:


> Only one country out of above that is India tries to copy US but miserably failed.
> 
> 
> China hardly bully India. Its Bharat that tries to show fake bullying



If you read correctly, I said in brackets, "on this forum".


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Jana said:


> Only one country out of above that is India tries to copy US but miserably failed.
> 
> China hardly bully India. Its Bharat that tries to show fake bullying



How is that India tried to copy USA?

Economically we had a socialist policy.

In the cold-war ,we were with the NAM.

We aren't a signatory of NPT or CBPT.

Tell me exactly what in Indian policy was modeled after the Americans?

If you haven't got facts ,atleast humor me.


----------



## Bias Neutral

Bombensturm said:


> How is that India tried to copy USA?
> 
> Economically we had a socialist policy.
> 
> In the cold-war ,we were with the NAM.
> 
> We aren't a signatory of NPT or CBPT.
> 
> Tell me exactly what in Indian policy was modeled after the Americans?
> 
> If you haven't got facts ,atleast humor me.



He is a "well respected" troll on this forum.

Just leave it, this thread has been ruined by HongWu anyway.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

HongWu said:


> Just one devastating nuclear missile falling on India will turn that country into chaos with rebellions and civil wars everywhere. No more Indian dreams about being a 21st century Asian superpower. Even better would be a suitcase nuclear weapons carried by Kashmiris or* Maoists.*
> 
> The PLA general is right! Chinese people are waking up! Now we know our great battle for the 21st century will be against India.



Be careful,the Maoists with _suitcase nuclear weapons_ may invade a nation that has abandoned Maoism for economic riches.


----------



## DesiGuy

*"China must recover territory &#8216;looted' by neighbors, said PLA General"*

can't blame him..i mean what else can you expect from an enemy..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

lol,,whats going on here..! I missed the party,,


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

DesiGuy said:


> *"China must recover territory &#8216;looted' by neighbors, said PLA General"*
> 
> can't blame him..i mean what else can you expect from an enemy..



I think it should be:-

*"China must return territory 'looted' by it, back to its neighbours", said "Neighbouing countrys of china"

This should be more appropriate then the above one..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

and Indian government answer should be:
*
"whatever"*


----------



## ChinaRocks

Bias Neutral said:


> He is a "well respected" troll on this forum.
> 
> Just leave it, this thread has been ruined by HongWu anyway.



Hongwu is a china defender a patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

To every pro-war Chinese posters in this thread: 

Even the next president Xi Jinping, who is the leader of the pro-military hawks, and they believe China won't participate any warfare in the coming decade. Even North Korea getting occupied by US and its allies, China won't engage into a war before 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Urbanized Greyhound said:


> Bro you 're experiencing the Inception phenomenon . Please stay calm  Remember your training ......





By far the funniest comment on PDF in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

HongWu is playing to many games like Red Alert and World of Warcraft, its not as easy to attack another land, as you seem it might be.

Thats what I thought when I was like 8 playing army games.


----------



## 6642.CN

unnecessary


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> To every pro-war Chinese posters in this thread:
> 
> Even the next president Xi Jinping, who is the leader of the pro-military hawks, and they believe China won't participate any warfare in the coming decade. Even North Korea getting occupied by US and its allies, China won't engage into a war before 2020.



Tell this to your countrymen who were joking around about nuking india..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

B_R_I_C said:


> Tell this to your countrymen who were joking around about nuking india..



China is building a nuclear arsenal that is enough to engage into a MAD doctrine with USA, but using it as the first nuclear strike is never the case. 

And no any warfare or conflict before 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

*@ 6642.CN*


how is that related to this thread???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bias Neutral

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China is building a nuclear arsenal that is enough to engage into a MAD doctrine with USA, but using it as the first nuclear strike is never the case.
> 
> And no any warfare or conflict before 2020.



I believe India will certainly reduce the military gap between the two nations, and more importantly through bilateral trade and respect, both nations will be greater partners by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China is building a nuclear arsenal that is enough to engage into a MAD doctrine with USA, but using it as the first nuclear strike is never the case.
> 
> And no any warfare or conflict before 2020.



I know that, But i was realy laughing after watching some comments of new members under chines flag..! Either they are not chiness or they are some fanboys war mongers..


----------



## T-Faz

Bias Neutral said:


> Better deal? What did Pakistan get in return and is that land habital or mountains?



Read this:



> In December Ayub readily accepted China's offer to redraw the border between China's Sinkiang region and the Pakistan-controlled portion of Kashmir in a way favorable to Pakistan.



Pakistan: Courtship in the Air - TIME

The land was mixed, habitual and mountainous but that latter was vital for natural resources.

As for your statement that India could have Balkanised Pakistan, not likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scrumpy

Sometimes people wonder why the world views Chinese rise with suspicion. 
Look at the article and the responses in the thread. You will find your answer.

These sort of ultra nationalistic views are the views of very insecure people.


----------



## below_freezing

the general wasn't refering to india. ideally, everyone wants the South Tibet back, but it's not going to happen for at least 10 years if ever. more realistically, we're talking about the South Sea Islands in dispute with Vietnam and Phillipines which can be taken back. taking south tibet back would not gain us short term benefits in our struggle against the US and Japan, it'll be a purely domestic play but a move in the south sea or east sea would not only be domestic (and more powerful since 99&#37; of people hate US and Japan but most people don't even know about India) but have realistic gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

a war that leads to enemy's disintegration is what I have been talking about. its sad to know that my superior IQ brothers couldn't get the point. it seems I had to explain everything like telling school students that it is due to the earth's gravitational force that the apples fall from the trees on the ground. disintegrating the enemy would have served China's national interests. people don't choose wars, wars choose people. 

well, I don't know what strategy CMC is having, because none of us, neither you, nor me, nor anyone else, can say with confirmation that the CMC is having this particular strategy. but if CMC continues obliging MFA in all aspects, ignoring Indian threat and enjoying self-complacency, the PRC will be history very soon, no matter how much people try to bury their heads into the sand like an ostrich, so that they don't have to face the reality. but losers will be losers and i don't have sympathy for losers no matter how much blood relatives they are to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

below_freezing said:


> the general wasn't refering to india. ideally, everyone wants the South Tibet back, but it's not going to happen for at least 10 years if ever. more realistically, we're talking about the South Sea Islands in dispute with Vietnam and Phillipines which can be taken back. taking south tibet back would not gain us short term benefits in our struggle against the US and Japan, it'll be a purely domestic play but a move in the south sea or east sea would not only be domestic (and more powerful since 99&#37; of people hate US and Japan but most people don't even know about India) but have realistic gains.



in the long run, Vietnam and Philippines will be China's allies, not India. go figure. 

let me give one clue: size matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> its sad to know that my superior IQ brothers couldn't get the point. it seems I had to explain everything like telling school students that it is due to the earth's gravitational force that the apples fall from the trees on the ground.



Give it up challenger.


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Give it up challenger, you aren't fooling anyone.



post reported for insulting a member. i told you, when you address me, address correctly.


----------



## Speeder 2

6642.CN said:


> in the long run, Vietnam and Philippines will be China's allies, not India. go figure.
> 
> let me give one clue: size matters.



I completely agree with your view so far as I read here.

Actually Philippines is already China's "ally" - on key geo-political grounds, Philippines follows China closely; so does Vietnam, in spite of South China Sea disputes among them. 

Indeed I don't understand why CMC and CPC ( those dimwits) wanna make Vietnam a national "enermy". There're a significant ethnic CHinese population in Vietnam. Many Vietnamese are mixed with Chinese blood. Plus, Vietnam is a Confucius state and had a close cultural bond with China throughout the history. Perhaps more importantly, Vietnam's size and her geo location are extremely important to to China's SE Asian and even South Asia stategy - a pro-China Vietnam would be crucial in the region. CMC and CPC should forgive that short unpleasant border conflict with Vietnam and win them over with trades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> its sad to know that my superior IQ brothers couldn't get the point. *it seems I had to explain everything like telling school students* that it is due to the earth's gravitational force that the apples fall from the trees on the ground.



Why don't you explain then?


----------



## Speeder 2

*The correct way to deal with "India"is to follow closely that CPC strategist's view not that long ago, namely to dis-intergrate it into 30 tiny pieces, as it was before the colonial Brits put them together.* Think Sun Zi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Speeder 2 said:


> Confucius state and had a close cultural bond with China throughout the history. Perhaps more importantly, Vietnam's size and her geo location are extremely important to to China's SE Asian and even South Asia stategy - a pro-China Vietnam would be crucial in the region.



That is true, Vietnam would be a very useful ally to have, for geostrategic reasons.



Speeder 2 said:


> Indeed I don't understand why CMC and CPC ( those dimwits)



What is wrong with the CCP?


----------



## 6642.CN

Speeder 2 said:


> I completely agree with your view so far as I read here.
> 
> Actually Philippines is already China's "ally" - on key geo-political grounds, Philippines follows China closely; so does Vietnam, in spite of South China Sea disputes among them.
> 
> Indeed I don't understand why CMC and CPC ( those dimwits) wanna make Vietnam a national "enermy". There're a significant ethnic CHinese population in Vietnam. Many Vietnamese are mixed with Chinese blood. Plus, Vietnam is a Confucious state and has a close culture bond with China historically. Perhaps more importantly, Vietnam's size and her geo location are extremely important to to China's SE Asian and even South Asia stategy - a pro-China Vietnam would be crucial in the region. CMC and CPC should forgive that short unpleasant border conflict with Vietnam and win them over with trades.



you see, a good military strategist should avoid doing some great blunders. one of them is that a good military strategist should avoid making and defeating a wrong enemy, no matter how easily he can defeat and boost his self ego. a good military strategist must not select an enemy on the basis on the 'perceived' enemy's military strength. there should be sound reasons for going to war against any country. we just can't select weaker countries as our enemies since we can easily defeat them. this is what Hitler couldn't understand.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Speeder 2 said:


> *Think Sun Zi...*



What is the method of implementation?

Sun zi said "first attack their strategy, then attack their alliances."


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> I completely agree with your view so far as I read here.
> 
> Actually Philippines is already China's "ally" - on key geo-political grounds, Philippines follows China closely; so does Vietnam, in spite of South China Sea disputes among them.
> 
> Indeed *I don't understand why CMC and CPC ( those dimwits) wanna make Vietnam a national "enermy".* There're a significant ethnic CHinese population in Vietnam. Many Vietnamese are mixed with Chinese blood. Plus, Vietnam is a Confucius state and had a close cultural bond with China throughout the history. Perhaps more importantly, Vietnam's size and her geo location are extremely important to to China's SE Asian and even South Asia stategy - a pro-China Vietnam would be crucial in the region. CMC and CPC should forgive that short unpleasant border conflict with Vietnam and win them over with trades.


Because when it comes to Viet Nam in particular, and the other two major countries that make up 'Indochina' -- Laos and Cambodia, China is a quasi-racist state, meaning China do not deem the three countries to be China's equals. Blood and cultural ties do not elevate them to that equal status. Great Britain and Europeans do not consider Americans to be their intellectual and cultural equals. Northern Viets have the greatest blood and cultural ties to China. Southern Viets have more Laos, Cambodia, and even Indian in them. Northern Viets have the institutional memories of China's historical condescension and contempt for the three 'Indochina' countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

I am sure that there would be many PLA generals believe that China should support, both financially and military equipments-wise, Indian Maoists and other armed freedom fighters on the ground of Human Rights (look no further at how impoverish and hopeless life most Indians live under their oppressive New Delhi regime) , to put that artificial "India" ( only being able to put together by their colonial white masters) out of its pathetic misery. Then China would likely gain some appraisal as well from most parts of the world for doing the right thing.

The question is when those PLA voices could become the mainstream. Therefore, India&#8217;s trademark backstabbing on Wen during his recent visit is a good wake-up call for those harmonious CPC idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> I am sure that there would be *many PLA generals believe that China should support, both financially and military equipments-wise, Indian Maoists* and other armed freedom fighters on the ground of Human Rights (look no further at how impoverish and hopeless life most Indians live under their oppressive New Delhi regime) , to put that artificial "India" ( only being able to put together by their colonial white masters) out of its pathetic misery. Then China would likely gain some appraisal as well from most parts of the world for doing the right thing.
> 
> The question is when those PLA voices could become the mainstream. Therefore, Indias trademark backstabbing on Wen during his recent visit is a good wake-up call for those harmonious CPC idiots.


And would this be 'consistent' with you boys' oft repeated self-righteous claims that China do not meddle in other countries' internal affairs? Looks like China's rise in Asia may not so 'peaceful' after all, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Speeder 2 said:


> I am sure that there would be many PLA generals believe that China should support, both financially and military equipments-wise, Indian Maoists and other armed freedom fighters on the ground of Human Rights (look no further at how impoverish and hopeless life most Indians live under their oppressive New Delhi regime) , to put that artificial "India" ( only being able to put together by their colonial white masters) out of its pathetic misery. Then China would likely gain some appraisal as well from most parts of the world for doing the right thing.
> 
> The question is when those PLA voices could become the mainstream. Therefore, Indias trademark backstabbing on Wen during his recent visit is a good wake-up call for those harmonious CPC idiots.



India is already collapsing under the weight of numerous insurgencies.

If China were to simply block off the "Chicken neck" corridor during war time, that could cause the entire North-east India to secede from the union.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

gambit said:


> Because when it comes to Viet Nam in particular, and the other two major countries that make up 'Indochina' -- Laos and Cambodia, China is a quasi-racist state, meaning China do not deem the three countries to be China's equals. Blood and cultural ties do not elevate them to that equal status. Great Britain and Europeans do not consider Americans to be their intellectual and cultural equals. Northern Viets have the greatest blood and cultural ties to China. Southern Viets have more Laos, Cambodia, and even Indian in them. Northern Viets have the institutional memories of China's historical condescension and contempt for the three 'Indochina' countries.



C'mon, be realistic here. A small country like Vietnam can never become "equal" ( in geopolitical sense) with much larger counterparts, being China or else. 

Friends yes; but "equal", unfortunately, no, just not realistic, ok? That however doesn't have to have a racist undertone, or mean that China should dictate, or even bully, Vietnam's internal affairs though.

I don't know too much about Vietnams'current internal politics, but I pressume that Northern Vietnamese are dominant domesticly in both economics and politics, correct?

Vietnam today seems to me a bit like late-Mao era of China, too paranoid. Reformers in Vietnam should get close together with China instead. This is a logical and smart conclusion which many Vietnamese and Chinese elites could agree, I reckon. I am confident, therefore, that Vietnam becomes China's friend and a strategic ally in the forseeable future. It's win-win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PureAryan

Speeder 2 said:


> I am sure that there would be many PLA generals believe that China should support, both financially and military equipments-wise, Indian Maoists and other armed freedom fighters on the ground of Human Rights (look no further at how impoverish and hopeless life most Indians live under their oppressive New Delhi regime) , to put that artificial "India" ( only being able to put together by their colonial white masters) out of its pathetic misery. Then China would likely gain some appraisal as well from most parts of the world for doing the right thing.
> 
> The question is when those PLA voices could become the mainstream. Therefore, Indias trademark backstabbing on Wen during his recent visit is a good wake-up call for those harmonious CPC idiots.



It would also be great when chinese help freedom fighters in Kashmir, my innocent kashmiri brothers being slaughtered in their own homeland, they are refugees in their own homeland. They need support from countries like china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 6642.CN

gambit said:


> Because when it comes to Viet Nam in particular, and the other two major countries that make up 'Indochina' -- Laos and Cambodia, China is a quasi-racist state, meaning China do not deem the three countries to be China's equals. Blood and cultural ties do not elevate them to that equal status. Great Britain and Europeans do not consider Americans to be their intellectual and cultural equals. Northern Viets have the greatest blood and cultural ties to China. Southern Viets have more Laos, Cambodia, and even Indian in them. Northern Viets have the institutional memories of China's historical condescension and contempt for the three 'Indochina' countries.



listen, blood and cultural ties don't always make alliances, neither do they make hostility. two Koreans are Koreans but why they are at war with each other? Chinese don't share blood and cultural ties with Pakistanis, still why they are so friendly towards each other? there are many factors that work behind the making of every relationship, good or bad. 

China should treat everyone as equals and China equally treats them who deserve that. Cuba is far away from China and China can't even expect any help from that country, still China treats Cuba with respect and dignity. Vietnam went overboard by irritating China with the help of the Russians and that resulted in the military conflict. but there was no quasi racism on the part of the Chinese leadership that led to the war. and yes, China should fear any threat that any country poses to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gambit said:


> And would this be 'consistent' with you boys' oft repeated self-righteous claims that China do not meddle in other countries' internal affairs? Looks like China's rise in Asia may not so 'peaceful' after all, eh?



Its just an opinion "GLOBL COP".... Also except india nobdy hates china!
And india is disliked by almost all its neighbouring countries coz of its proxies....

Also uncle sam should look into his own f/...d up policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

*Axis of Evil..*


----------



## abrahams

*hey was wondering if there is any neighbor to china who at some point did not have some kind of land dispute.... *


----------



## PureAryan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Its just an opinion "GLOBL COP".... Also except india nobdy hates china!
> And india is disliked by almost all its neighbouring countries coz of its proxies....
> 
> Also uncle sam should look into his own f/...d up policies.



And this is because Bharat has had wars with all her neighbour.
I mean look at the history, there is no empire, no country like bharat, It is the only entity in the history of mankind which fight with all her neighbour.
Pakistan 47,65,71,84,99
China 62
Sikkim75
Maldives 1989
Sri Lanka 83-2009
Bangladesh Several skirmishes
Nepal(bharat tried but defeated by Maoists)

Bottomline is bharat cannot live peacefully with anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaRocks

abrahams said:


> *hey was wondering if there is any neighbor to china who at some point did not have some kind of land dispute.... *



this can be equally apply to india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abrahams

PureAryan said:


> And this is because Bharat has had wars with all her neighbour.
> I mean look at the history, there is no empire, no country like bharat, It is the only entity in the history of mankind which fight with all her neighbour.
> Pakistan 47,65,71,84,99
> China 62
> Sikkim75
> Maldives 1989
> Sri Lanka 83-2009
> Bangladesh Several skirmishes
> 
> Bottomline is bharat cannot live peacefully with anyone



ohhh yeeaahhh .... we are the bad boys.... live with it now... ha


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> C'mon, be realistic here. *A small country like Vietnam can never become "equal" ( in geopolitical sense) with much larger counterparts, being China or else. *
> 
> Friends yes; but "equal", unfortunately, no, just not realistic, ok? That however doesn't have to have a racist undertone, or mean that China should dictate, or even bully, Vietnam's internal affairs though.
> 
> I don't know too much about Vietnams'current internal politics, but I pressume that Northern Vietnamese are dominant domesticly in both economics and politics, correct?
> 
> Vietnam today seems to me a bit like late-Mao era of China, too paranoid. Reformers in Vietnam should get close together with China instead. This is a logical and smart conclusion which many Vietnamese and Chinese elites could agree, I reckon. I forsee, therefore, that Vietnam becomes China's friend in the forseeable future.


This is where you boys' study and understanding of history, vis-a-vis inter-states relations, is lacking. The US-UK-Euro analogy I presented is applicable only up to a point. Great Britain and the European countries can only resort of colonialism to assert themselves on the global stage. The young US continued to expand and grow on its own continent and over time grew a geopolitical prominence that eclipsed Great Britain and Europe.

Viet Nam can never be like post-Revolutionary US with plenty of room and resources to exploit, grow and possibly eclipsed larger countries. Viet Nam, if wishing to assert some measure of independence on the world stage in general and in Asia in particular, must take after post WW II Japan, where the people and the country's leadership abandoned imperialism and concentrate on economic prowess. Japan has nowhere the natural resources as the three 'Indochina' countries and Japan eclipsed China in many ways, from economic prowess to geopolitical stature, in Asia in particular and the world in general. The UK is a member of UN Security Council, a group whose membership is based largely upon nuclear arms. Japan, alongside South Korea, would be members of an economic 'security council' on a global scale, if there is such an official organ, and past economic rescues done by either countries reinforce that perception. Unable to emulate the young US after a bloody severance from Great Britain, Viet Nam will not look to China but to the West for a geopolitical severance from a condescending and contemptuous China.


----------



## 6642.CN

abrahams said:


> *hey was wondering if there is any neighbor to china who at some point did not have some kind of land dispute.... *



except india no body has any land dispute with China. there are some water and small uninhabitable island chain disputes between China and Japan and between China and Vietnam. my strategy says China should make some concessions to them on the condition that they will support China against india because disputes aside, neither Japan nor Vietnam can pose potential threats to China's overall national security and territorial integrity as india does. its not about mere land dispute between China and india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What is the method of implementation?
> 
> Sun zi said "first attack their strategy, then attack their alliances."



whenver there's a will, there a way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

6642.CN said:


> listen, blood and cultural ties don't always make alliances, neither do they make hostility. two Koreans are Koreans but why they are at war with each other? Chinese don't share blood and cultural ties with Pakistanis, still why they are so friendly towards each other? there are many factors that work behind the making of every relationship, good or bad.
> 
> *China should treat everyone as equals* and China equally treats them who deserve that. Cuba is far away from China and China can't even expect any help from that country, still China treats Cuba with respect and dignity. Vietnam went overboard by irritating China with the help of the Russians and that resulted in the military conflict. but there was no quasi racism on the part of the Chinese leadership that led to the war. and yes, China should fear any threat that any country poses to China.


    Please...Please...Please...You kill me...!!!


----------



## ChinaRocks

below_freezing said:


> the general wasn't refering to india. ideally, everyone wants the South Tibet back, but it's not going to happen for at least 10 years if ever. more realistically, we're talking about the South Sea Islands in dispute with Vietnam and Phillipines which can be taken back. taking south tibet back would not gain us short term benefits in our struggle against the US and Japan, it'll be a purely domestic play but a move in the south sea or east sea would not only be domestic (and more powerful since 99% of people hate US and Japan but most people don't even know about India) but have realistic gains.



China aint going to wait for 10 years if the goi keep provoking them. the best strategy is take out india first the rest of the others will hand back our territory without a single bullet fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 6642.CN

gambit said:


> Please...Please...Please...You kill me...!!!



once again you have started your trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

gambit said:


> And would this be 'consistent' with you boys' oft repeated self-righteous claims that China do not meddle in other countries' internal affairs? Looks like China's rise in Asia may not so 'peaceful' after all, eh?



Yeah, I think for the sake of humanity, China should make an exception , by sacrificing herself on this "not meddle in other countries' internal affairs", for once. 

Think no further than 100s of millions of Indian souls that go to bed with empty stomachs everyday. Some are so hungry that they start hallucinating by bullshitting "India designs FGFA, etc. " whenever they sneak into PDF on borrowed time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

6642.CN said:


> listen, blood and cultural ties don't always make alliances, neither do they make hostility. two Koreans are Koreans but why they are at war with each other? *Chinese don't share blood and cultural ties with Pakistanis, still why they are so friendly towards each other?* there are many factors that work behind the making of every relationship, good or bad.


The entire ME got behind the US for Desert Storm. I challenge any Pakistani member here to volunteer his life for China's sake over Taiwan.


----------



## PureAryan

ChinaRocks said:


> China aint going to wait for 10 years if the goi keep provoking them. the best strategy is take out india first the rest of the others will hand back our territory without a single bullet fire.



If china ever goes to war with Bharat, every bharati state will declare independence from delhi and Kashmir will join its motherland Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PureAryan

gambit said:


> The entire ME got behind the US for Desert Storm. I challenge any Pakistani member here to volunteer his life for China's sake over Taiwan.



I would after liberating occupied kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 6642.CN

gambit said:


> The entire ME got behind the US for Desert Storm. I challenge any Pakistani member here to volunteer his life for China's sake over Taiwan.



China needs diplomatic support, not military, because the solution isn't and shouldn't be military oriented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India is already *collapsing * under the weight of numerous insurgencies.



Collapsing is the wrong word here.

Despite having numerous insurgencies.
1.Non of these insurgents hold even an inch of our territory.
2.Our failed states index ranking is 79.
3.Our democracy index value is 7.28




> If China were to simply block off the "Chicken neck" corridor during war time, that could cause the entire North-east India to secede from the union.



If it was that simple your army would have done it in 1962 itself.

Its one of most highly militarized areas in the world.
If i also recall there are about 20 divisions stationed in the NE.


----------



## gambit

PureAryan said:


> I would after liberating occupied kashmir


Very good...So here is how it could happen...Pakistan convinced China to consider India an 'enemy' of sorts. Pakistan and China ejected India out of Kashmir. China then convinced Pakistan to fight Taiwan, US, and possibly Japan and South Korea to conquer Taiwan. Baghdad Bob, is that you?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PureAryan said:


> And this is because Bharat has had wars with all her neighbour.
> I mean look at the history, there is no empire, no country like bharat, It is the only entity in the history of mankind which fight with all her neighbour.
> Pakistan 47,65,71,84,99
> China 62
> Sikkim75
> Maldives 1989
> Sri Lanka 83-2009
> Bangladesh Several skirmishes
> Nepal(bharat tried but defeated by Maoists)
> 
> Bottomline is bharat cannot live peacefully with anyone



Bro what large nations doesnt have some sort of problems with its neighbors? China is no exception.

Sikkim? Didnt Sikkim have a majority vote to join the union?!

Maldives? 1989? Are you talking about 1988 Maldives Coup? When Maldives asked India to go their and take out the Sri Lankan Tamil Eelam who was trying to take over the nation?

Nations like Nepal have basically no border with India. Nationals from Nepal can cross into India to find work as if there was no border at all.

Dont compare wars with Pakistan with others..


----------



## ChinaRocks

PureAryan said:


> If china ever goes to war with Bharat, ever bharati state will declare independence from delhi and Kashmir will join its motherland Pakistan



yes definitely kashmire will united to its mother land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

6642.CN said:


> *except india* no body has any land dispute with China. there are some water and small uninhabitable island chain disputes between China and Japan and between China and Vietnam. my strategy says China should make some concessions to them on the condition that they will support China against india because disputes aside, neither Japan nor Vietnam can pose potential threats to China's overall national security and territorial integrity as india does. its not about mere land dispute between China and india.



Forgetting Bhutan here.

Bhutanese enclaves in Tibet, namely Cherkip Gompa, Dho, Dungmar, Gesur, Gezon, Itse Gompa, Khochar, Nyanri, Ringung, Sanmar, Tarchen and Zuthulphuk.


----------



## 6642.CN

Bombensturm said:


> Forgetting Bhutan here.
> 
> Bhutanese enclaves in Tibet, namely Cherkip Gompa, Dho, Dungmar, Gesur, Gezon, Itse Gompa, Khochar, Nyanri, Ringung, Sanmar, Tarchen and Zuthulphuk.



minor issues. negligible. the threat is India.


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> Yeah, I think *for the sake of humanity*, China should make an exception , by sacrificing herself on this "not meddle in other countries' internal affairs", for once.
> 
> Think no further than 100s of millions of Indian souls that go to bed with empty stomachs everyday. Some are so hungry that they start hallucinating by bullshitting "India designs FGFA, etc. " whenever they sneak into PDF on borrowed time.


No...A support for Maoist insurgency in India would not benefit India, let alone humanity, but would benefit China. There is nothing humane about Mao-ism.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bombensturm said:


> If it was that simple your army would have done it in 1962 itself.
> 
> Its one of most highly militarized areas in the world.
> If i also recall there are about 20 divisions stationed in the NE.



1962 was a short war that was won quickly.

In a longer conflict, the "Chickens neck" corridor will be a huge vulnerability for India, especially considering the large numbers of active insurgencies in North East India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

6642.CN said:


> minor issues. negligible.



Try taking them ,we"ll see how _minor_ they are


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

PureAryan said:


> And this is because Bharat has had wars with all her neighbour.
> I mean look at the history, there is no empire, no country like bharat, It is the only entity in the history of mankind which fight with all her neighbour.
> Pakistan 47,65,71,84,99
> China 62
> Sikkim75
> Maldives 1989
> Sri Lanka 83-2009
> Bangladesh Several skirmishes
> Nepal(bharat tried but defeated by Maoists)
> 
> Bottomline is bharat cannot live peacefully with anyone



Now i am definitely convinced,your historical as well general knowledge is a product of rupeenews articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

PureAryan said:


> *I would* after liberating occupied kashmir.



Thanks buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> India is already collapsing under the weight of numerous insurgencies.



In that case India should have collapsed A LOOONNNNG TIME AGO...

You would think India should have collapsed in the 1980s, but guess what? India is still here, and getting stronger and better day by the day.








*



Human Development Report 1981

Click to expand...

*





*



Human Development Report 1991

Click to expand...

*





*



Human Development Report 2001

Click to expand...

*





*



Human Development Report 2005

Click to expand...

*

*You would think India would end up like Yugoslavia, but India is still here! With a cultural diversity matching Africa. India is a miracle! *


----------



## 6642.CN

gambit said:


> No...A support for Maoist insurgency in India would not benefit India, let alone humanity, but would benefit China. There is nothing humane about Mao-ism.



can you join the Indian military to fight China? please answer, Yes.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> In a longer conflict, the "Chickens neck" corridor will be a huge vulnerability for India,



Yes! in a longer conflict .
But all modern conflict are limited to a month or maybe 2.
Unless you are combating an insurgency.



> especially considering the large numbers of *active insurgencies* in North East India.



The active insurgencies don't have population support and many of them are fighting amongst eachother .

The strongest one is ULFA over there and as per recent news,all i see is voluntary surrender and recently a main leader was also captured.


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> This is where you boys' study and understanding of history, vis-a-vis inter-states relations, is lacking. The US-UK-Euro analogy I presented is applicable only up to a point. Great Britain and the European countries can only resort of colonialism to assert themselves on the global stage. The young US continued to expand and grow on its own continent and over time grew a geopolitical prominence that eclipsed Great Britain and Europe.
> 
> Viet Nam can never be like post-Revolutionary US with plenty of room and resources to exploit, grow and possibly eclipsed larger countries. Viet Nam, if wishing to assert some measure of independence on the world stage in general and in Asia in particular, must take after post WW II Japan, where the people and the country's leadership abandoned imperialism and concentrate on economic prowess. Japan has nowhere the natural resources as the three 'Indochina' countries and Japan eclipsed China in many ways, from economic prowess to geopolitical stature, in Asia in particular and the world in general. The UK is a member of UN Security Council, a group whose membership is based largely upon nuclear arms. Japan, alongside South Korea, would be members of an economic 'security council' on a global scale, if there is such an official organ, and past economic rescues done by either countries reinforce that perception. Unable to emulate the young US after a bloody severance from Great Britain, Viet Nam will not look to China but to the West for a geopolitical severance from a condescending and contemptuous China.



Geopolitical stature: don't recall Japan being a security council member.
Economics: Japan's GDP is lower than ours now
Vietnam: No aid from Japan, US, whatever, they have to work for it the way we did, and the biggest source of investment and imports for Vietnam? China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 6642.CN

Bombensturm said:


> Try taking them ,we"ll see how _minor_ they are



we will make more enclaves and give them too if they ask because the threat is India. now got it?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

6642.CN said:


> can you join the Indian military to fight China? please answer, Yes.



USA will,if we ask them to.

Remember American Air strikes were only a week away before 1962 ended.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

6642.CN said:


> we will make more enclaves and give them too if they ask because the threat is India. now got it?



Bhutan was the only nation to side with India during 1962.

The Tibetan refugees have had a strong impact on the Bhutanese and also Sikkim.

No wonder China couldn't get Sikkim.
Got it?


----------



## 6642.CN

Bombensturm said:


> USA will,if we ask them to.
> 
> Remember American Air strikes were only a week away before 1962 ended.



remember 1971? Nixon and Kissinger both urged China to send troops deep into India with assurances that Marines and USAF would provide all types of support. 

that is why I said China missed 1971 opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PureAryan

gambit said:


> Very good...So here is how it could happen...Pakistan convinced China to consider India an 'enemy' of sorts. Pakistan and China ejected India out of Kashmir. China then convinced Pakistan to fight Taiwan, US, and possibly Japan and South Korea to conquer Taiwan. Baghdad Bob, is that you?



Leaving your childish little insult aside, Pakistan and china has been friend for almost 3000 years, Our realationship dates back to Qin dynasty, We traded using silk road, Chinese were frequent visitors to Taxilla, Pakistan and China together saved buddhism after it was exterminated from its place of birth in Bharat. 
In simple words pakistan and china has been enemies of Ganga Valley for thousands of years, It is natural for pakistan to help china than america when it is needed.
Taiwan is an integral part of china, i have many taiwanese friends who proudly call themselves chinese unlike kashmiris who consider it an insult to be called indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PureAryan said:


> themselves chinese unlike kashmiris who consider it an insult to be called indian.



A Kashmiri women split your nation in two in 1971, in just 13 days.............


----------



## PureAryan

Bombensturm said:


> Now i am definitely convinced,your historical as well general knowledge is a product of rupeenews articles.



Not really i do frequent the website but everyone iin pakistan knows bhartis wasnt to occupy the whole subcontinent and cant live with its neighbour, To be honest Dr Israr ahmed was the first person from where i came to know about the mentality of indians, He was my idol he died last year, may god bless his soul. My entire history knowledge is due to him. He said hinduism exterminated every religion in bharat except islam, Islam stood like a rock wall, Hinduism exterminated buddhism, jainism, several smaller cults, but couldn't exterminate islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

6642.CN said:


> remember 1971? Nixon and Kissinger both urged China to send troops deep into India with assurances that Marines and USAF would provide all types of support.
> 
> that is why I said China missed 1971 opportunity.



Exercising restraint in 1971 by China was the wisest thing to do.

1971 was fought in december ,the high altitude passes were snow bound thanks to Himalayan winter.

Commencing an attack then would be like climbing Mt.Everest and attacking the enemy well entrenched on the top.

Had PLA attacked,they would have become sitting ducks for the IA NE divisions there.

Also China didn't posses aircraft capable of flying at such high altitudes to provide air support.(i believe China didn't have MIG-25s back then)


----------



## PureAryan

Varghese said:


> A Kashmiri women split your nation in two in 1971..............



Kashmir has never been under any kingdom of ganga valley it was most of the time independent or part of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PureAryan said:


> Kashmir has never been under any kingdom of ganga valley it was most of the time independent or part of pakistan



What are you talking about?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> A Kashmiri women split your nation in two in 1971..............



And you created for yourselves two eternal enemies, Pakistan and China, who together make up around 80% of your land borders.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And you created for yourselves two eternal enemies, Pakistan and China, who together make up around 80&#37; of your land borders.



Thats fine, let it be.

Nothing is eternal, I have faith when me and you are long gone. Nations like Pakistan,China, India will cooperate like France, England, Germany.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

PureAryan said:


> Not really i do frequent the website but everyone iin pakistan knows bhartis wasnt to occupy the whole subcontinent and cant live with its neighbour, To be honest *Dr Israr ahmed* was the first person from where i came to know about the mentality of indians, He was my idol he died last year, may god bless his soul. My entire history knowledge is due to him. He said hinduism exterminated every religion in bharat except islam, Islam stood like a rock wall, Hinduism exterminated buddhism, jainism, several smaller cults, but couldn't exterminate islam.



Ohhh! You"ve qualified to be in my ignore list.

Damn! and i actually taught you knew what you were speaking.


----------



## Speeder 2

gambit said:


> This is where you boys' study and understanding of history, vis-a-vis inter-states relations, is lacking. The US-UK-Euro analogy I presented is applicable only up to a point. Great Britain and the European countries can only resort of colonialism to assert themselves on the global stage. The young US continued to expand and grow on its own continent and over time grew a geopolitical prominence that eclipsed Great Britain and Europe.
> 
> Viet Nam can never be like post-Revolutionary US with plenty of room and resources to exploit, grow and possibly eclipsed larger countries. Viet Nam, if wishing to assert some measure of independence on the world stage in general and in Asia in particular, must take after post WW II Japan, where the people and the country's leadership abandoned imperialism and concentrate on economic prowess. Japan has nowhere the natural resources as the three 'Indochina' countries and Japan eclipsed China in many ways, from economic prowess to geopolitical stature, in Asia in particular and the world in general. The UK is a member of UN Security Council, a group whose membership is based largely upon nuclear arms. Japan, alongside South Korea, would be members of an economic 'security council' on a global scale, if there is such an official organ, and past economic rescues done by either countries reinforce that perception. Unable to emulate the young US after a bloody severance from Great Britain, Viet Nam will not look to China but to the West for a geopolitical severance from a condescending and contemptuous China.



Nonesense! 

I suspect that it's people with you kind of mindset in Vietnam who have completely misjudged the current geopolitical and econonomics mega trends, thereby lead Vietnam to a developmental cul-de-sac.

The West is on the way down, almost irreversably due to leftist multiculti BS. looking for West as the padr&#243;n ally would be long term suicidal for Vietnam.

CHina average IQ of 105 and her sheer size decide, assuming SD=15, that China's >130 high IQ pool would be larger than the US, Japan and the EU combined. Thus provided that the domestic policies are further fine tuned as she has been doing, China would elapse both the US and Japan ( needeless to say the tiny Korea for that matter) in High tech in the long run, *granted*!

Economicaly, Vietnam can hardly become "another Japan or Korea", due to average IQ unfortunately, *and the timing*, for the foremr two were the `welfare children` of the West (had enjoyed wrorry-free economic developemnt plan for decades) due to the unique historical Cold War alliance. Yet Vietnam can become a rather wealthy and prosperous nation nonetheless for her size and capacity, if adopts the correct development path. The cash hungry West with its "Marriots men" would strip the current Vietnam&#180;s shirt off in a potential full-on economic "co-op", as it did many times over in S America and SE Asia. Vietnam should forge economic and strategic special relationship with her next door incoming superpower China instead, particularly given the same Confucius culture (for that matter the same with Japan and Korea, who are in China&#180;s current economic `allaince` already, like it or not ). In such a scenario, Vietnam will have abundant tech, finance, knowhow, a text-book development East Asia sample , and a huge end-market right in front of her main door! It is the most efficient way for Vietnam and , as I said, a win-win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TenjikuKensei

PureAryan said:


> Leaving your childish little insult aside, *Pakistan and china has been friend for almost 3000 years, Our realationship dates back to Qin dynasty, We traded using silk road, Chinese were frequent visitors to Taxilla, Pakistan and China together saved buddhism after it was exterminated from its place of birth in Bharat. *
> In simple words pakistan and china has been enemies of Ganga Valley for thousands of years, It is natural for pakistan to help china than america when it is needed.
> Taiwan is an integral part of china, i have many taiwanese friends who proudly call themselves chinese unlike kashmiris who consider it an insult to be called indian.





^^^^


This thread has some real gems...but this one would give hongwu's posts a run for their money!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And you created for yourselves two eternal enemies, Pakistan and China, who together make up around 80% of your land borders.



Not exactly! 

We made Pakistan more paranoid then they already were.

They supported the Taliban in Afghanistan even after the Soviets left.

And we can see whats its impact is on news every week.

War_in_North-West_Pakistan


----------



## PureAryan

Bombensturm said:


> Ohhh! You"ve qualified to be in my ignore list.
> 
> Damn! and i actually taught you knew what you were speaking.



He was a frequent visitor to Bharat, He was not some two bit professor, he used to give lectures in various top institutes in USA and west. Man this guy was encyclopedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

PureAryan said:


> Not really i do frequent the website but everyone iin pakistan knows bhartis wasnt to occupy the whole subcontinent and cant live with its neighbour, To be honest Dr Israr ahmed was the first person from where i came to know about the mentality of indians, He was my idol he died last year, may god bless his soul. *My entire history knowledge is due to him.* He said hinduism exterminated every religion in bharat except islam, Islam stood like a rock wall, Hinduism exterminated buddhism, jainism, several smaller cults, but couldn't exterminate islam.



not surprising...you are brainwashed. Knowledge does not come from parroting the views of one person but by listening to many, doing your own research and arriving at your own conclusions.

you sir, are a prime example of what one should Not do if they seek true knowledge.


----------



## 6642.CN

PureAryan said:


> He was a frequent visitor to Bharat, He was not some two bit professor, he used to give lectures in various top institutes in USA and west. Man this guy was encyclopedia.



I have read your posts on a Pakistan related thread, you seem to be very knowledgeable in history and social anthropology. I liked reading your posts.


----------



## Abhishek_

PureAryan said:


> He was a frequent visitor to Bharat, He was not some two bit professor, he used to give lectures in various top institutes in USA and west. Man this guy was encyclopedia.



your encyclopedia professor had some interesting remarks about jews.

"_He compares Jews to parasites, calls the Holocaust "Divine punishment" and foresees the "total extermination" of Jews at the hands of Muslims.
Read more at: FBI's Latest Outreach Outrage :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism_"


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And you created for yourselves two eternal enemies, Pakistan and China, who together make up around 80&#37; of your land borders.



Come on CD, let us be pragmatic now (now that pakdef is riding high on the pragmatism wave nowadays ).... Was Pakistan anything but an eternal enemy to India? its own existence(and inception) itself is rooted on its opposition to India...how then could it be claimed that it could be made an enemy again? 

As for China..well you are welcome to your own opinions; but a word of caution; religious fundamentalism would bite the hand that feeds it one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PureAryan

Varghese said:


> Bro what large nations doesnt have some sort of problems with its neighbors? China is no exception.
> 
> Sikkim? Didnt Sikkim have a majority vote to join the union?!
> 
> Maldives? 1989? Are you talking about 1988 Maldives Coup? When Maldives asked India to go their and take out the Sri Lankan Tamil Eelam who was trying to take over the nation?
> 
> Nations like Nepal have basically no border with India. Nationals from Nepal can cross into India to find work as if there was no border at all.
> 
> Dont compare wars with Pakistan with others..



China is one of the world's most peaceful nation in the world, its policy of non interference in its neighbours is best policy, Sikim was a peaceful independent country until 1975 when bharat send its army personal disguised as rebels to create civil war, Bharat succeded, Sikkim made a state. Source time magazine 1975
Bharat applied the same tactic in Maldives but it failed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



China must work with Pakistan on this.

We Pakistanis believe that 1962 was a missed opportunity for us.

Next war, China must work with Pakistan against india.

Then Pakistan can get India Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and China can get India Occupied South Tibet and other parts of Chinese territory india occupies in its north-east.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PureAryan

TenjikuKensei said:


> not surprising...you are brainwashed. Knowledge does not come from parroting the views of one person but by listening to many, doing your own research and arriving at your own conclusions.
> 
> you sir, are a prime example of what one should Not do if they seek true knowledge.



I have researched and guess what Dr Israr Ahmed was absolutely right


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Omar1984 said:


> China must work with Pakistan on this.
> 
> We Pakistanis believe that 1962 was a missed opportunity for us.
> 
> Next war, China must work with Pakistan against india.
> 
> Then Pakistan can get India Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and China can get India Occupied South Tibet and other parts of Chinese territory india occupies in its north-east.



What happened in 1971,1999?

China despite being backed by USA in 1971 didn't budge.

In fact in 1999 China asked Pakistan to withdraw.

Its only people who fear of being conquered ,seek outside help.
And those afraid of being conquered are bound to be defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

PureAryan said:


> I have researched and guess what Dr Israr Ahmed was absolutely right



kindly share your "research" with us. fyi rupeenews does not count as research


----------



## TenjikuKensei

PureAryan said:


> I have researched and guess what Dr Israr Ahmed was absolutely right



No, even a cursory glance would suffice to ascertain that its not right, and that he was wildly delusional; however you are free to continue on this vein. Go ahead and continue with your wild and dare i say laughable claims.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Abhishek_ said:


> kindly share your "research" with us. fyi rupeenews does not count as research



Dont waste your time mate.
One can take the horse to the water, but one cannot make it drink


----------



## Abhishek_

@marathi. post reported. no need for racist remarks


----------



## PureAryan

Abhishek_ said:


> kindly share your "research" with us. fyi rupeenews does not count as research



I have written i dont read rupee news, It takes me a day to read all their articles, I only read nation.com.pk and history books writen by american/west writers and distinguished pakistani writers


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

@Marathi
your post is reported.

We aren't that insecure to use racism in such debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabbar

PureAryan said:


> China is one of the world's most peaceful nation in the world, its policy of non interference in its neighbours is best policy, Sikim was a peaceful independent country until 1975 when bharat send its army personal disguised as rebels to create civil war, Bharat succeded, Sikkim made a state. Source time magazine 1975
> Bharat applied the same tactic in Maldives but it failed



China acknowledges Sikkim as Indian state - news


----------



## 6642.CN

Omar1984 said:


> China must work with Pakistan on this.
> 
> We Pakistanis believe that 1962 was a missed opportunity for us.
> 
> Next war, China must work with Pakistan against india.
> 
> Then Pakistan can get India Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and China can get India Occupied South Tibet and other parts of Chinese territory india occupies in its north-east.



let me give you one intel, the Indian lobby (RAW) in Beijing is growing its influence and is trying to shape China's foreign policy making it anti Pakistan. if Pakistan doesn't check this, it will be a blunder, course of the events will go to the wrong path. indian secret service agents are increasing their presence in Beijing under the guise of Yoga teachers, pilgrims, students, business men, employees, tourists as well as foreign diplomats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabbar

Marathi said:


> Communists chinks will be crushed by Indian power backed by America and Israel!



please refraine from racist remarks. This site is not for kids. if you want to debate, debate with logic and informed argument.


----------



## Abhishek_

PureAryan said:


> I have written i dont read rupee news, It takes me a day to read all their articles, I only read nation.com.pk and history books writen by american/west writers and distinguished pakistani writers



if your distinguished writers are in the league of Mr.Ahmed, don't bother. other than that we'd love to hear what you've researched.


----------



## Gabbar

Omar1984 said:


> China must work with Pakistan on this.
> 
> We Pakistanis believe that 1962 was a missed opportunity for us.
> 
> Next war, China must work with Pakistan against india.
> 
> Then Pakistan can get India Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and China can get India Occupied South Tibet and other parts of Chinese territory india occupies in its north-east.



Keep dreaming Omar, likely hood of your senario is highly unlikely if not imposible in today's globalized world.


----------



## Abhishek_

6642.CN said:


> let me give you one intel, the Indian lobby (RAW) in Beijing is growing its influence and is trying to shape China's foreign policy making it anti Pakistan. if Pakistan doesn't check this, it will be a blunder, course of the events will go to the wrong path. indian secret service agents are increasing their presence in Beijing under the guise of Yoga teachers, pilgrims, students, business men, employees, tourists as well as foreign diplomats.



sources for your wild claims. . .err "Intel" will be appreciated.


----------



## 6642.CN

Marathi said:


> Communists chinks will be crushed by Indian power backed by America and Israel!





The Hindu : News / National : India should forge closer ties with China: Thackeray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.

Even indian media said that indians are far behind nuclear technology than Pakistan so you can just imagine how far behind india is from China.

India lags behind Pakistan in nuclear armoury: US expert - The Times of India

India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - The Times of India



Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abhishek_

continue down the same path Omar, India has nothing to fear regarding Pakistan. the likes of you will spell Pakistan's doom for us lot.


----------



## Gabbar

6642.CN said:


> let me give you one intel, the Indian lobby (RAW) in Beijing is growing its influence and is trying to shape China's foreign policy making it anti Pakistan. if Pakistan doesn't check this, it will be a blunder, course of the events will go to the wrong path. indian secret service agents are increasing their presence in Beijing under the guise of Yoga teachers, pilgrims, students, business men, employees, tourists as well as foreign diplomats.



Any source or your imagination.


----------



## PureAryan

Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Even indian media said that indians are far behind nuclear technology than Pakistan so you can just imagine how far behind india is from China.
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in nuclear armoury: US expert - The Times of India
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.



China and Pakstan were the ancient superpowers
Our friendship is higher than karakorum & Deeper than Arabian Sea


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> Geopolitical stature: don't recall Japan being a security council member.


Did I say so? Might want to read what I said again...Slooooowly.



below_freezing said:


> Economics: Japan's GDP is lower than ours now


But that was not my point, was it? Interesting...Japan has no worthwhile natural resources to boast about compared to mainland China. Yet...It took decades before you can boast for China, through a Western invention at that, that Japan's GDP is lower, as if that would spell the end of Japan...



below_freezing said:


> Vietnam: No aid from Japan, US, whatever, they have to work for it the way we did, and the biggest source of investment and imports for Vietnam? China.


Japan, South Korea and many other European countries invested in Viet Nam before China made any significant investments there. They suffered corruption in Viet Nam to the extent that they reduce, delay, and even completely withdrew. Viet Nam then reform -- somewhat -- and that widened the way for China. So please...Stop the exaggeration for China. Although some Photochop could help...


----------



## Gabbar

Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Even indian media said that indians are far behind nuclear technology than Pakistan so you can just imagine how far behind india is from China.
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in nuclear armoury: US expert - The Times of India
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.



And I can eat whole apple pie in 5 seconds. 
Omar make logical argument. You are usually the first one to attack indian media and its credibilty and you using "A" news from Indian media to make your argument? Matter of "minutes"? "seconds"? I stoped watching indian movies long time ago, you should too.


----------



## gambit

PureAryan said:


> Leaving your childish little *insult* aside, Pakistan and china has been friend for almost 3000 years, Our realationship dates back to Qin dynasty, We traded using silk road, Chinese were frequent visitors to Taxilla, Pakistan and China together saved buddhism after it was exterminated from its place of birth in Bharat.
> In simple words pakistan and china has been enemies of Ganga Valley for thousands of years, It is natural for pakistan to help china than america when it is needed.
> Taiwan is an integral part of china, i have many taiwanese friends who proudly call themselves chinese unlike kashmiris who consider it an insult to be called indian.


What insult...??? Unless...You are offended by the implication that Pakistan's alliance with China is nothing more than economic and PR reasons. Show everyone a credible source that such an alliance is so powerful that Pakistan will shed blood and treasure for China's sake over Taiwan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Marathi said:


> Communists *chinks* will be crushed by Indian power backed by America and Israel!



Wow... yet ANOTHER Indian who loves to use the word "chink".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Gabbar said:


> please refraine from racist remarks. This site is not for kids. if you want to debate, debate with logic and informed argument.



well said!


----------



## 6642.CN

gambit said:


> ...Slooooowly.



only teenage girls use this kind of words. you have been exposed to me Mr Military Professional. a professional thanks to some Wiki and other sources. 

no longer going to take you seriously.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.



Do we get a few seconds more so we can watch the last cricket match? pretty please!


----------



## gambit

Speeder 2 said:


> Nonesense!
> 
> I suspect that it's people with you kind of mindset in Vietnam who have completely misjudged the current geopolitical and econonomics mega trends, thereby lead Vietnam to a developmental cul-de-sac.
> 
> The West is on the way down, almost irreversably due to leftist multiculti BS. looking for West as the padrón ally would be long term suicidal for Vietnam.
> 
> CHina average IQ of 105 and her sheer size decide, assuming SD=15, that China's >130 high IQ pool would be larger than the US, Japan and the EU combined. Thus provided that the domestic policies are further fine tuned as she has been doing, China would elapse both the US and Japan ( needeless to say the tiny Korea for that matter) in High tech in the long run, *granted*!
> 
> Economicaly, Vietnam can hardly become "another Japan or Korea", due to average IQ unfortunately, *and the timing*, for the foremr two were the `welfare children` of the West (had enjoyed wrorry-free economic developemnt plan for decades) due to the unique historical Cold War alliance. Yet Vietnam can become a rather wealthy and prosperous nation nonetheless for her size and capacity, if adopts the correct development path. The cash hungry West with its "Marriots men" would strip the current Vietnam´s shirt off in a potential full-on economic "co-op", as it did many times over in S America and SE Asia. Vietnam should forge economic and strategic special relationship with her next door incoming superpower China instead, particularly given the same Confucius culture (for that matter the same with Japan and Korea, who are in China´s current economic `allaince` already, like it or not ). In such a scenario, Vietnam will have abundant tech, finance, knowhow, a text-book development East Asia sample , and a huge end-market right in front of her main door! It is the most efficient way for Vietnam and , as I said, a win-win.


Good that the Chinese finally exercised their 'high IQs' and realized that communism was a spectacular failure. Took decades but you finally realized it. And spare me the Confucius argument nonsense. I would like to see any China-VN diplomatic ties based upon Confucius pithy.....Viet Nam will continue to press other countries to work in Asia to deny the region a China-centric age as long as China continue to express sentiments like the PLA general under discussion.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

6642.CN said:


> only teenage girls use this kind of words. you have been exposed to me Mr Military Professional. a professional thanks to some Wiki and other sources.
> 
> no longer going to take you seriously.



You totally missed his point. its not how its spelled...but how its pronounced ... but whatever. You are wrong on both counts.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

gambit said:


> Good that the Chinese finally exercised their 'high IQs' and realized that communism was a spectacular failure. Took decades but you finally realized it. And spare me the Confucius argument nonsense. I would like to see any China-VN diplomatic ties based upon Confucius pithy.....Viet Nam will continue to press other countries to work in Asia to deny the region a China-centric age as long as China continue to express sentiments like the PLA general under discussion.



Dont you love the IQ comments?


----------



## gambit

6642.CN said:


> only teenage girls use this kind of words. you have been exposed to me Mr Military Professional. a professional thanks to some Wiki and other sources.
> 
> *no longer going to take you seriously.*


Gosh...Am heartbroken......As if *YOU* had anything I considered to be 'serious' in the first place.


----------



## gambit

TenjikuKensei said:


> Dont you love the IQ comments?


I do...These boys continue to prove what I have been saying all along -- That they are no better than the KKK in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

gambit said:


> Good that the Chinese finally exercised their 'high IQs' and realized that communism was a spectacular failure. Took decades but you finally realized it. And spare me the Confucius argument nonsense. I would like to see any China-VN diplomatic ties based upon Confucius pithy.....*Viet Nam will continue to press other countries to work in Asia to deny the region a China-centric age *as long as China continue to express sentiments like the PLA general under discussion.



Wow, my dear viet-commie, are your out of your mind? supporting a pure bleed "communist vietnam"? so you finally exposed your "true colour" an undisputed "Viet-commie" eh? 
Where the heck was your so-called organized ambitious of over throw the vietnam communist state inorder to reclaim "Saigon"'s glory of the vanished "South-vietnam"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Marathi said:


> Communists *chinks* will be crushed by Indian power backed by America and Israel!



And this guy still hasn't been banned yet. 

So many Indian suicide trolls these days.

Maybe they should bear in mind this notice from the moderators:



Berzerk said:


> *Dear Indian members,*
> 
> Using racist and offensive terms to address anyone on the board is strictly prohibited! *Some of the Indian members are casually using the term "C***ks" to address our Chinese members on the forum.* In future, anyone found using these pathetic terms will be banned immediately. Your cooperation in this regard will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



*http://www.defence.pk/forums/forum-information/36630-addressing-chinese-members.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabbar

^^ stop quoting his message, it does not contribute to the debate.


----------



## Brotherhood

Gabbar said:


> ^^ stop quoting his message, it does not contribute to the debate.



Debate? will you still be in a mood for debate when you were being racially name calling on a daily basis? seriously will you still like to debate with me if i keep calling you dot......or push-b......?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Brotherhood said:


> Debate? will you still be in a mood for debate when you were being racially name calling on a daily basis? seriously will you still like to debate with me if i keep calling you dot......or push-b......?



Ignore them buddy, they aren't worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> Good that the Chinese finally exercised their 'high IQs' and realized that communism was a spectacular failure. Took decades but you finally realized it. And spare me the Confucius argument nonsense. I would like to see any China-VN diplomatic ties based upon Confucius pithy.....Viet Nam will continue to press other countries to work in Asia to deny the region a China-centric age as long as China continue to express sentiments like the PLA general under discussion.



So sad, it's still the PEOPLE'S republic of china and the SOCIALIST republic of vietnam and will remain so for at least the next century; not sure if the US will survive the next century, maybe missing 10 or so stars if it even exists by 2100, probably will go the way of south Vietnam, hopefully canada and britain let americans in as refugees. the flag of south vietnam will never fly again except in the backyards of wannabes far away from Vietnam, much like KKK flies confederate flag. Both southerners, both lost the civil war, both discarded to the trashbin of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabbar

Brotherhood said:


> Debate? will you still be in a mood for debate when you were being racially name calling on a daily basis? seriously will you still like to debate with me if i keep calling you dot......or push-b......?



Point taken but sometime you have to take the high road and *REPORT IT TO MODS* instead to helping him pollute this forum. You are not alone here, we have been called worse things than that here but you just have to grow thick skin and not help the trollers.

*TROLL:In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> So sad, it's still the PEOPLE'S republic of china and the SOCIALIST republic of vietnam and will remain so for at least the next century;


Consider the last spat the two had where Chinese troops got a beating, never mind that 'socialist' tag. China divorced the Soviets and shook hands with US, remember? Sad indeed.



below_freezing said:


> not sure if the US will survive the next century, maybe missing 10 or so stars if it even exists by 2100, probably will go the way of south Vietnam, hopefully canada and britain let americans in as refugees.


More like Puerto Rico will be the 51st star, Canada the 52nd, and Mexico the 53rd.



below_freezing said:


> the flag of south vietnam will never fly again except in the backyards of wannabes far away from Vietnam, much like KKK flies confederate flag. Both southerners, both lost the civil war, both discarded to the trashbin of history.


Years ago...I was on a bus from Th&#7911; &#272;&#7913;c and asked how to bus from H&#7891; Chí Minh City to <anywhere>. The whole bus erupted in laughter, including the driver, who was a state employee at that. Turned out that no one but party propagandists called Sài Gòn -- H&#7891; Chí Minh City. Ordinary people still called the city -- Sài Gòn. Today, conservative estimate has %50-something of the population borned after the war. More generous estimate has over %60. That mean the population no longer has any emotional ties to the Vietnam War. Vi&#7879;t Ki&#7873;u like myself continues to undermine communism at the people's level with our ideas, remittances that help alleviate the poverty brought on by centralized planning for so many years, and criticisms of communism in general. Just like how the Soviet Union collapse in my lifetime, North Korea will disappear from China's grip, and there will be a Sài Gòn again. You boys will be around to see it all...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> *More like Puerto Rico will be the 51st star, Canada the 52nd, and Mexico the 53rd.*



Wow, that is some hefty expansionism!

When exactly... is America going to conquer Puerto Rico, Canada, and Mexico?


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow, that is some hefty expansionism!
> 
> When exactly... is America going to conquer Puerto Rico, Canada, and Mexico?


Conquer?  Puerto Rico was given the choice to select, aka vote, for independence or remain a US protectorate. Guess what Puerto Rico is *STILL* today? Would China care to do the same for Taiwan or Tibet? Mexico? What a mess...Either there is a wall between the two countries where the world will see another spectacular collapse of another country...Or eventually Mexico admit that it cannot survive on its own and might as well be another US state. Canada? It is already another US state -- unofficially...


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> Consider the last spat the two had where Chinese troops got a beating, never mind that 'socialist' tag. China divorced the Soviets and shook hands with US, remember? Sad indeed.
> 
> 
> More like Puerto Rico will be the 51st star, Canada the 52nd, and Mexico the 53rd.
> 
> 
> Years ago...I was on a bus from Th&#7911; &#272;&#7913;c and asked how to bus from H&#7891; Ch&#237; Minh City to <anywhere>. The whole bus erupted in laughter, including the driver, who was a state employee at that. Turned out that no one but party propagandists called S&#224;i G&#242;n -- H&#7891; Ch&#237; Minh City. Ordinary people still called the city -- S&#224;i G&#242;n. Today, conservative estimate has &#37;50-something of the population borned after the war. More generous estimate has over %60. That mean the population no longer has any emotional ties to the Vietnam War. Vi&#7879;t Ki&#7873;u like myself continues to undermine communism at the people's level with our ideas, remittances that help alleviate the poverty brought on by centralized planning for so many years, and criticisms of communism in general. Just like how the Soviet Union collapse in my lifetime, North Korea will disappear from China's grip, and there will be a S&#224;i G&#242;n again. You boys will be around to see it all...



the soviets collapsed not because they were communist but because they were stupid. the same reason for south vietnam's collapse. Shaking hands with the US was a pragmatic choice of the time, times change, US is a backstabbing nation and our leaders knew it, the US got lucky with 1 spineless traitor Jiang in the 90's.

And in a century, Vietnam will still be firmly under communist party management if it doesn't become a colony of China much as Mexico is the colony of the US. Next time you visit it may be to "Vietnam Province, PRC". It may very well be in your lifetime. Vietnam's a great place for investors, unfortunately Vietnamese expats are usually too poor so they need investors from China, both mainland and Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> Conquer?  Puerto Rico was given the choice to select, aka vote, for independence or remain a US protectorate. Guess what Puerto Rico is *STILL* today? Would China care to do the same for Taiwan or Tibet? Mexico? What a mess...Either there is a wall between the two countries where the world will see another spectacular collapse of another country...Or eventually Mexico admit that it cannot survive on its own and might as well be another US state. Canada? It is already another US state -- unofficially...



LOL... I'd love to see you tell a Canadian or a Mexican that his country will become a future state of the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL... I'd love to see you tell a Canadian or a Mexican that his country will become a future state of the USA.



the greed of imperialism. how many more nations will remain under the US boot? US forces have never left a country they have occupied without a war to kick them out. Contrast with how our forces let North Korea have its own independent foreign policy (though wrongly) after the Korean War by withdrawing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> the soviets collapsed not because they were communist but because they were stupid.


Yes...It was stupid to believe that communism would work. No disagreement from me there...



below_freezing said:


> the same reason for south vietnam's collapse.


Wrong...South Vietnam felled because of lack of US support. Under the 'Vietnamization' program where SVN would take over the prosecution of the war, the ARVN defeated the NVA in several major battles. Bad enough that even the supposedly 'genius' Giap had to concede that he could not defeat his SVN counterparts. As long as US air and other aid continues, SVN would have held and another 'South Korea' would have emerged.



below_freezing said:


> And in a century, Vietnam will still be firmly under communist party management if it doesn't become a colony of China much as Mexico is the colony of the US. Next time you visit it may be to "Vietnam Province, PRC". It may very well be in your lifetime.


Mexico is an independent country. The only way Viet Nam will be a PRC 'province' is through military conquest. Laos and Cambodia will back Viet Nam in any armed conflict between China and Viet Nam. If Viet Nam fall, so will they and they have no faith in China's benevolence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

below_freezing said:


> the soviets collapsed not because they were communist but because they were stupid. the same reason for south vietnam's collapse. Shaking hands with the US was a pragmatic choice of the time, times change, US is a backstabbing nation and our leaders knew it, the US got lucky with 1 spineless traitor Jiang in the 90's.
> 
> And in a century, Vietnam will still be firmly under communist party management if it doesn't become a colony of China much as Mexico is the colony of the US. Next time you visit it may be to "Vietnam Province, PRC". It may very well be in your lifetime. Vietnam's a great place for investors, unfortunately Vietnamese expats are usually too poor so they need investors from China, both mainland and Taiwan.



With a growing stronger PRC, more hawkish leaders will come out as result, no more spineless cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL... I'd love to see you tell a Canadian or a Mexican that his country will become a future state of the USA.


You might want to look up a few nationally recognized American comedians who joked about that.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> You might want to look up a few nationally recognized *American comedians who joked about that.*



Yeah buddy it's a JOKE because no one takes it seriously. 

Sort of like your hilarious idea to replace the United Nations with the "Concert of Democracies".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yeah buddy it's a JOKE because no one takes it seriously.


A joke would not exist unless there are some truths unacknowledged in the subject. A joke is sometimes necessary to convey those truths in less painful ways. Humor is a serious study.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sort of like your hilarious idea to replace the United Nations with the "Concert of Democracies".


NATO is not so hilarious, is it? But of course, since communism has proven to be an utter failure with China embarrassingly clinging to that label, it would not take much to change 'NATO' to something more appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China's hawks are true intelligent patriots, and they have less corruption than those doves who are bunch of sellouts and bowing down to their western masters, all the doves can do is to treat their own people badly to please their western masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

> The only way Viet Nam will be a PRC 'province' is through military conquest.



hahahaha..They tried something like this once..


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> A joke would not exist unless there are some truths unacknowledged in the subject. A joke is sometimes necessary to convey those truths in less painful ways. Humor is a serious study.



You can continue to believe that America will conquer Canada, Mexico and Puerto Rico, and add them as US states.

If you don't mind, I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jha said:


> hahahaha..They tried something like this once..



The 1979 border conflict wasn't a conquest for Vietnam, but to stop Vietcong to invade the rest of nations in Indo-China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

jha said:


> hahahaha..They tried something like this once..



Actually, the intention of that war was not to gain land, or for the purposes of conquest, etc.

It was designed to prove that the USSR would not intervene against China.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The 1979 border conflict wasn't a conquest for Vietnam, but to stop Vietnam to invade the rest of nations in Indo-China.



You oppose Vietnamese invasion of the Khmer rouge?


----------



## jha

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The 1979 border conflict wasn't a conquest for Vietnam, but to stop Vietcong to invade the rest of nations in Indo-China.





Chinese-Dragon said:


> Actually, the intention of that war was not to gain land, or for the purposes of conquest, etc.
> 
> It was designed to prove that the USSR would not intervene against China.



yeah..yeah..yeah..thats why i said-- something like this..what i meant was there was a war and the result was not favorable for China..


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You can continue to believe that America will conquer Canada, Mexico and Puerto Rico, and add them as US states.
> 
> If you don't mind, *I'm going to wait and see.*


You do that. By the way...Did you expect Europe to unite under a common currency? Probably too young to have (or not have) that expectation. The euro as a unification device may not continue further but it is no doubt a brave attempt to unite a country filled with nation-states that even though they may have warred against each other in history, today they feel the possibility of unity strongly enough to make an attempt.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bombensturm said:


> You oppose Vietnamese invasion of the Khmer rouge?



It was all about our national interest, same as US armed the Talibans to fight against the Soviets.


----------



## Shak

Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, *China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.*Even indian media said that indians are far behind nuclear technology than Pakistan so you can just imagine how far behind india is from China.
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in nuclear armoury: US expert - The Times of India
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.





How is that possible ??? Are u for real ?


----------



## DesiGuy

Shak said:


> How is that possible ??? Are u for real ?





he defiantly is.... ....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Shak said:


> How is that possible ??? Are u for real ?



Crazy thing is, I dont think that guy minds a billion+ Indians being wiped out. 


Damn, I dont hate Pakistan that much, lmao!


----------



## syntax_error

6642.CN said:


> only teenage girls use this kind of words. you have been exposed to me Mr Military Professional. a professional thanks to some Wiki and other sources.
> 
> no longer going to take you seriously.



Mate .... i would seriously ask you to be more respectful when speaking to gambit.

he has contributed tremendously to this forum with his immense knowledge and is one of the members who's posts are appreciated by everyone.
Please behave yourself.We would not want to lose a member like him because of you behavior.


----------



## below_freezing

jha said:


> yeah..yeah..yeah..thats why i said-- something like this..what i meant was there was a war and the result was not favorable for China..



sure it was. we took over some islands and there was no further conflict on that border. the only war that didn't end favorably was 1962, because we didn't permanently settle the border issue.

some pictures of US atrocities in vietnam. Warning, the following pictures may be graphic and hurt the feelings of anti-vietnamese traitors:

http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_4729742_1.html


----------



## mayankmatador

below_freezing said:


> sure it was. we took over some islands and there was no further conflict on that border. the only war that didn't end favorably was 1962, because we didn't permanently settle the border issue.
> 
> some pictures of US atrocities in vietnam. Warning, the following pictures may be graphic and hurt the feelings of anti-vietnamese traitors:
> 
> Ô½Õ½ÖÐÄÇÐ©²ÐÈÌµÄÐÌÑ¶±Æ¹©ÁîÈË·¢Ö¸ - ÀúÊ··çÔÆÍ¼Çø - ÌúÑªÉçÇø



first of all you backstabbed us..... in india our impotent pm was teaching us panchsheel and hindi chini bhai bhai(indian chinese brother brother)... u waged war..... 
you could not hold your position because of cut of supply line due to terrain at them same time to IA had regained its logistic supply.....
.. you had ratio of 1:80...
but this time situation is different.............

we are prepared............


----------



## Infinity

HongWu said:


> China can destroy India by using nuclear weapons in a first strike. China has hundreds if not thousands of nuclear warheads. First we nuke, and then we take our land back. There is no more talking with our enemies.



Ya you nuked us in 1987.
Its not 62 friend. That your PLA general too knows.

By the by Please PM me if China has any such plans so that i can jump in to Arabian sea


----------



## Bang Galore

below_freezing said:


> And in a century, Vietnam will still be firmly under communist party management* if it doesn't become a colony of China* much as Mexico is the colony of the US. *Next time you visit it may be to "Vietnam Province, PRC". It may very well be in your lifetime.*



Fat chance of that happening. The Vietnamese harbour an intense dislike of China & Chinese. There is more of a chance that they will become a part of the US than there is of them voluntarily becoming a part of PRC.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Even indian media said that indians are far behind nuclear technology than Pakistan so you can just imagine how far behind india is from China.
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in nuclear armoury: US expert - The Times of India
> 
> India lags behind Pakistan in missiles - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> Together, Pakistan and China can wipe india off the world map in a matter of seconds.


*RIP to your Intelligence *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> some pictures of US atrocities in vietnam. Warning, the following pictures may be graphic and hurt the feelings of anti-vietnamese traitors:
> 
> Ô½Õ½ÖÐÄÇÐ©²ÐÈÌµÄÐÌÑ¶±Æ¹©ÁîÈË·¢Ö¸ - ÀúÊ··çÔÆÍ¼Çø - ÌúÑªÉçÇø


When you boys run out of arguments, why not trot out the convenient American atrocious behaviors in Viet Nam? It is a good thing that the Chinese advisors in North Viet Nam forbade photos of them doing atrocious things to Vietnamese. Look here, kid...You boys are nothing but a new generation of Chinese racists that the previous generation of Asiatics had to suffer under after the Japanese, as if the Japanese was not bad enough. So get off your high horse.


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> When you boys run out of arguments, why not trot out the convenient American atrocious behaviors in Viet Nam? It is a good thing that the Chinese advisors in North Viet Nam forbade photos of them doing atrocious things to Vietnamese. Look here, kid...You boys are nothing but a new generation of Chinese racists that the previous generation of Asiatics had to suffer under after the Japanese, as if the Japanese was not bad enough. So get off your high horse.



I am staying away from remarks that have racial and political discrimination. I'm just noting that under the Communist Party of Vietnam, in just 35 years Vietnam has achieved significant economic advances, something that South Vietnam failed to do in approximately the same time period. Because of this, the Vietnamese government may find it favorable to negotiate with us on our few remaining island disputes and settle the issue permanently; on all other fronts we have been cooperating well.


----------



## below_freezing

Bang Galore said:


> Fat chance of that happening. The Vietnamese harbour an intense dislike of China & Chinese. There is more of a chance that they will become a part of the US than there is of them voluntarily becoming a part of PRC.



Disagree; Vietnamese and Chinese have intimate connections going back 1000 years and we have less disputes with Vietnam than with India. China is one of the biggest investors and supplier of capital goods to Vietnam as well as the second largest export market for their goods. When issues are settled and FTA is signed, eventually the Guangxi-Vietnam border will be completely open for free movement and Vietnam would be completely economically connected to China. Eventually a FTA for the entire east asian area would be signed, once the US is kicked out of the region.


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> I am staying away from remarks that have racial and political discrimination.


    You cannot help it. You *WILL NOT* be able to stay away from it.



below_freezing said:


> I'm just noting that under the Communist Party of Vietnam, in just 35 years Vietnam has achieved significant economic advances, something that *South Vietnam failed to do in approximately the same time period.* Because of this, the Vietnamese government may find it favorable to negotiate with us on our few remaining island disputes and settle the issue permanently; on all other fronts we have been cooperating well.


Utter BS. South Viet Nam had a more free market and was more prosperous than North Viet Nam was during the war. History have proven over and over, in Asia, in Europe, and even in the Americas, that whenever communist 'economic' was installed, the country began a downward slide toward poverty. Change was the only option and Viet Nam finally had to change. So did China. So please spare us all the propaganda.


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> If even you have come down to the cheapest level of hurling abuses then i am dead sure bharatis aka Indians are short of arguments in this thread.



Do you think this thread is going on only on the basis of logic ?? 

Every one is having fun and I am too.

BTW it was not me who coined that name 



Jana said:


> The blue color word sounds chines the dark red one sounds like a dynasty in India. what you say ?



Rather it rhymes pretty well with 'Gandhara' than any dynasty in India.


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> Disagree; *Vietnamese and Chinese have intimate connections* going back 1000 years and we have less disputes with Vietnam than with India. China is one of the biggest investors and supplier of capital goods to Vietnam as well as the second largest export market for their goods. When issues are settled and FTA is signed, eventually the Guangxi-Vietnam border will be completely open for free movement and Vietnam would be completely economically connected to China. Eventually a FTA for the entire east asian area would be signed, once the US is kicked out of the region.


You may be able to perpetuate this lie somewhere else but not here with me. The relationship between China and Viet Nam have *ALWAYS* been one of racism, condescension, contempt, conquest, and conflict.


----------



## jha

> the only war that didn't end favorably was 1962,



Yes..so did the skirmish in '87..


----------



## Bang Galore

below_freezing said:


> Disagree; Vietnamese and Chinese have intimate connections going back 1000 years and we have less disputes with Vietnam than with India. China is one of the biggest investors and supplier of capital goods to Vietnam as well as the second largest export market for their goods. When issues are settled and FTA is signed, eventually the Guangxi-Vietnam border will be completely open for free movement and Vietnam would be completely economically connected to China. Eventually a FTA for the entire east asian area would be signed, once the US is kicked out of the region.



That is most certainly not what the Vietnamese think. They seem to resent all your claims of connections(intimate or otherwise) about culture & especially about language. The fact that they don't use Chinese characters & prefer the roman alphabet should tell you something. In my limited interaction with a few Vietnamese(& I stress on limited), I got the feeling that they were far more relaxed about the Americans than they are about the Chinese.


----------



## HongWu

ChinaRocks said:


> China aint going to wait for 10 years if the goi keep provoking them. the best strategy is take out india first the rest of the others will hand back our territory without a single bullet fire.





Speeder 2 said:


> *The correct way to deal with "India"is to follow closely that CPC strategist's view not that long ago, namely to dis-intergrate it into 30 tiny pieces, as it was before the colonial Brits put them together.* Think Sun Zi...





Speeder 2 said:


> Think no further than 100s of millions of Indian souls that go to bed with empty stomachs everyday. Some are so hungry that they start hallucinating by bullshitting "India designs FGFA, etc. " whenever they sneak into PDF on borrowed time.


Yes, India must be split into many states for China to be recognized globally as a true superpower on the order of Soviet Union. It's also the best thing that can happen to the poor Indian low castes (even though it harms those high caste Indians who have computers and internet). A massive land redistribution is exactly what India needs.

I want to emphasize *power projection is crucial* -- this is what turns our "wars of defense" into "wars for colonization and plundering." When New Delhi collapses, China must have PLA, PLAN and PLAAF bases in Pakistan, Nepal, Burma, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka so our troops can establish a pro-China government for India.



6642.CN said:


> a war that leads to enemy's disintegration is what I have been talking about.





6642.CN said:


> you see, a good military strategist should avoid doing some great blunders. one of them is that a good military strategist should avoid making and defeating a wrong enemy, no matter how easily he can defeat and boost his self ego. a good military strategist must not select an enemy on the basis on the 'perceived' enemy's military strength. there should be sound reasons for going to war against any country. we just can't select weaker countries as our enemies since we can easily defeat them. this is what Hitler couldn't understand.


Excellent analysis! In a scheme to contain China, India is the weakest link.

China can break through containment by defeating India in a war, install pro-China governments in India and gain control over Indian Ocean Region and Malacca Straits. That would make China a true equal to the US as a superpower.



Speeder 2 said:


> Indeed I don't understand why CMC and CPC ( those dimwits) wanna make Vietnam a national "enermy". There're a significant ethnic CHinese population in Vietnam.





Speeder 2 said:


> Vietnam today seems to me a bit like late-Mao era of China, too paranoid. Reformers in Vietnam should get close together with China instead. This is a logical and smart conclusion which many Vietnamese and Chinese elites could agree, I reckon. I am confident, therefore, that Vietnam becomes China's friend and a strategic ally in the forseeable future. It's win-win.


In the past there was a lot of intermixing between Han Chinese and Siamese because part of northern Vietnam today was a part of China. But when wars broke out, the pro-independence Siamese drove out the pro-China Siamese and sent them into Guangxi or Guangdong. So what you are seeing in Vietnam today is perhaps people with some slight bit of Chinese blood who generations ago totally rejected that side of their origins.

Many Vietnamese hate Chinese today. They are definitely our enemies, at least not our friends.



gambit said:


> And would this be 'consistent' with you boys' oft repeated self-righteous claims that China do not meddle in other countries' internal affairs? Looks like China's rise in Asia may not so 'peaceful' after all, eh?


We can offer "peace" but nothing will stand in the way of our rise!



gambit said:


> What insult...??? Unless...You are offended by the implication that Pakistan's alliance with China is nothing more than economic and PR reasons. Show everyone a credible source that such an alliance is so powerful that Pakistan will shed blood and treasure for China's sake over Taiwan.


Nobody asked for Pakistani blood and treasure except you. Pakistan already supports China in a reunification war because it supports the One China Policy! 



PureAryan said:


> It would also be great when chinese help freedom fighters in Kashmir, my innocent kashmiri brothers being slaughtered in their own homeland, they are refugees in their own homeland. They need support from countries like china.


Yes, if China proliferates nuclear weapons to Kashmiris, it would help their struggle against India.



Varghese said:


> *You would think India would end up like Yugoslavia, but India is still here! With a cultural diversity matching Africa. India is a miracle! *


But now that India is a hostile country to China. It will inevitably be attacked and destroyed. So, India cannot be expected to remain one country for very long.



Omar1984 said:


> China must work with Pakistan on this.
> 
> We Pakistanis believe that 1962 was a missed opportunity for us.
> 
> Next war, China must work with Pakistan against india.
> 
> Then Pakistan can get India Occupied Jammu and Kashmir and China can get India Occupied South Tibet and other parts of Chinese territory india occupies in its north-east.


I think Pakistan should get the whole Indus valley, including Punjab State and most of Northern India. Then you can move the capital from Islamabad back to Delhi. Then "India" will only be "South India."



Omar1984 said:


> I believe China can defeat india in a matter of minutes and with Pakistan on its side, China can destroy india in a matter of seconds.


I agree. A hypothetical attack with 100 DF-25 missiles on all Indian military and industrial sites would send that country into chaos, rebellions and civil wars. Each DF-25 can carry 400 kt yield MIRV (not sure how many each missile... 3? 5? 10?).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Markus

HongWu said:


> I agree. A hypothetical attack with 100 DF-25 missiles on all Indian military and industrial sites would send that country into chaos, rebellions and civil wars. Each DF-25 can carry 400 kt yield MIRV (not sure how many each missile... 3? 5? 10?).



Its just astonishing that mods and admins are doing nothing and morons like the one above are just running amok here.


----------



## HongWu

Markus said:


> Its just astonishing that mods and admins are doing nothing and morons like the one above are just running amok here.


Hey is only India allowed to plan for Cold Start against Pakistan but China cannot plan for Cold Start against India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Markus said:


> Its just astonishing that mods and admins are doing nothing and morons like the one above are just running amok here.



You can't blame a moron for behaving like one,can you now?

Its best to ignore him.

Sadly with trolls,mature members won't contribute anymore.


----------



## arihant

*Why this thread is still running. It looks some childrens from school are using censored internet. I am sure if it would have been anti-******** than surely closed forever. And mubarak to our lovely ajtr for flaming once again.

Ok. I know my politicians are corrupt but I am one of the lucky person who knows that India's politicians are corrupt since lot in this world can't know what is real and what is dump.*

Omar Sahab, hum aapka intazaar kar rahe. Aap kab hame is bhukhe naghe India se bachoge. (kind of A Roy). Kripya hume bux dena.


----------



## arihant

HongWu said:


> Hey is only India allowed to plan for Cold Start against Pakistan but China cannot plan for Cold Start against India?



India and Pakistan don't have economic treaties or relations. But India-China do have. Moreover, India doesn't feel any problem coming from china because there are no terrorist camp there. Ya, whatever politicians say is just political matter and I don't give damn to it.

But ya I forget, you are one, who had my day. Your writings wonderful. One should make monument for service rendered by you on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

After going through the24 odd paages of pure cr@p, the only thing that comes to my mind is that I should take Voluntiary Retirement from defence.pk. It has brewed some pure nonsential teenager members who can go on an on with pure cr@ps. I am especially disapointed with some members who I thought were saner but are now fully infested with cr@p (thanks to the influence of the endless teenaged trolls from all countries).

I'm too old for these cr@ps!!

#Vomits#

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaRocks

hembo said:


> After going through the24 odd paages of pure cr@p, the only thing that comes to my mind is that I should take Voluntiary Retirement from defence.pk. It has brewed some pure nonsential teenager members who can go on an on with pure cr@ps. I am especially disapointed with some members who I thought were saner but are now fully infested with cr@p (thanks to the influence of the endless teenaged trolls from all countries).
> 
> I'm too old for these cr@ps!!
> 
> #Vomits#



tell that to yours high ranking millitary personels when they are talking abt china going to attack india in 2011, 2012, 2015.
india hypocracies is incredible when is it c oming from yr side is it completely valid and construtive. but when others said it is it cr@ps.


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> Excellent analysis! In a scheme to contain China, India is the weakest link.
> 
> China can break through containment by defeating India in a war, install pro-China governments in India and gain control over Indian Ocean Region and Malacca Straits. That would make China a true equal to the US as a superpower.



there are a number of weaknesses in india, if used skilfully, india can be defeated even without firing a shot from the Chinese side. but I am afraid, it seems our last hope, the CMC itself has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow. I wonder why the Chinese media is not allowing the mainland Chinese to be aware of the indian threat, why they are publishing pro-india positive reports which are not true. Chinese media now seems to be india media.


----------



## my name is arya

HongWu said:


> Hey is only India allowed to plan for Cold Start against Pakistan but China cannot plan for Cold Start against India?



dont you think china is only one in the world if they can 

then what ou say about 

usa 
uk 
japan
isreail
france 


buddy china is grwoing but no powerful fact is china cant


----------



## ChinaRocks

6642.CN said:


> there are a number of weaknesses in india, if used skilfully, india can be defeated even without firing a shot from the Chinese side. but I am afraid, it seems our last hope, the CMC itself has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow. I wonder why the Chinese media is not letting the mainland Chinese be aware of the indian threat.



China is biting its time we need an excuse for war with india, the way things are going it shouldnt be long now, we see provokation coming from india frequently and more often than before. china will never tolerate any country interfrer in our internal matters particula in our one china policy, we dont interfer in yours so dont you dare to interfere in us. but sadly india is not smart enough to see it . Tibet and the dalilama is good enough excuse for china to completly destroy india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

addressed to my chini bhai......

why will china loose the battle if fought with India?
and india will liberate tibet
imp one IAF bases and military bases are more near to the border contrary to chinese counterpart......
IAF bases are more in no. on border and throughtout the sino-indian border..from j&k to AP.
Though u hve spent heavily on rail and road but it could be easily sabotaged with Tibetan support... which they will ..............

Indian side of the border is populated so we have civilian support too .....
and if u think that we are sitting duck..............
then ur fooling urself

we are working to aggressively working on missile interception......... which is way ahead of urs...buddy

now about nuke?
i told yesterday also u have signed ctbt and npt...
we havn't signed any of them...

so it wud be easy for us to nuke u dear.....
now u will say u don't have missiles........ to cover china..........
beta jab moon pe rocket pahuncha diya to china to paas hi hai.....
(when we have send rocket to moon then china is nearby only)


----------



## MickyMouse

ChinaRocks said:


> China is biting its time we need an excuse for war with india, the way things are going it shouldnt be long now, we see provokation coming from india frequently and more often than before. china will never tolerate any country interfrer in our internal matters particula in our one china policy, we dont interfer in yours so dont you dare to interfere in us. but sadly india is not smart enough to see it . Tibet and the dalilama is good enough excuse for china to completly destroy india.



Ha Ha, this post and the complete topic is unreal. 

Its like reading a Tom Clancy novel. 
China is going to destroy India, when it just increased bilateral trade with it . . . smooooooth.
Go back to sleep.


----------



## 6642.CN

@HongWu, 

sorry, I typed wrong. actually I am very upset. you see, india is already prepared to launch a military assault on China, indians have been mentally prepared since the year 2000 thanks to their media which has shaped their minds by constant anti-China propaganda and the spread of China threat theory. they are doing things according to their plan. now all the indian people are with the indian military, indians will now give the indian military moral and financial support. now if indian military asks indians to join the military so that they can invade China, even handicapped guys will join. they have successfully manipulated the public opinion. 

on the contrary, Chinese media under state control is publishing constant pro-india propaganda. you see all the Chinese media and BBS, everywhere it is said that Wen Jiabao's india visit is fruitful, india China partners, they will make Asian century together, ancient civilizational bull$hits, blah blah blah, but nowhere you will see the mention of india attending the Nobel ceremony against China, india rejecting one China policy or India saying Tibet is not part of China, these are not anti-india propaganda, these are facts, still the Chinese media is keeping silence on this matter. one more thing, many indians are now writing articles on Chinese media and are shaping the Chinese view as pro-india, this is a very disturbing sign. even can you believe, CPC is promoting hinduism in China by building some Hindu Yoga centers and temples? what is going on? indians are getting anti-Chinese but Chinese are getting pro-Indians... is there any hidden collaboration between Chinese and indian media? what is the hidden agenda? why so many Chinese girls are now marrying indians and getting converted into Hinduism? will China become Hinduized? will China become a colony of india just like Nepal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

ChinaRocks said:


> China is biting its time we need an excuse for war with india, the way things are going it shouldnt be long now, we see provokation coming from india frequently and more often than before. china will never tolerate any country interfrer in our internal matters particula in our one china policy, we dont interfer in yours so dont you dare to interfere in us. but sadly india is not smart enough to see it . Tibet and the dalilama is good enough excuse for china to completly destroy india.



you read my post. answer is there.


----------



## paritosh

ChinaRocks said:


> China is biting its time we need an excuse for war with india, the way things are going it shouldnt be long now, we see provokation coming from india frequently and more often than before. china will never tolerate any country interfrer in our internal matters particula in our one china policy, we dont interfer in yours so dont you dare to interfere in us. but sadly india is not smart enough to see it . Tibet and the dalilama is good enough excuse for china to completly destroy india.



@ all Chinese member posting here...
you have surpassed the Pakistanis in your war-mongering...
Even the Pakistanis would not think of breaking India or dumping all of their nuke arsenal into us...their issue is Kashmir...their war objective is to get Kashmir...in spite of the yeas of hatred...having spent 3 years interacting with Pakistanis here...I can say that none o them would want such complete destruction of their enemy of ages...

1962 would not be repeated...there'd be no civil war...you bring war...you'd meet an army this side of the border.


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> there are a number of weaknesses in india, if used skilfully, india can be defeated even without firing a shot from the Chinese side. but I am afraid, it seems our last hope, the CMC itself has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow. I wonder why the Chinese media is not allowing the mainland Chinese to be aware of the indian threat, why they are not publishing pro-india positive reports which are not true. Chinese media now seems to be india media.


I was more worried earlier in 2010, but now with political situation clarified in Beijing I think the hawks are firmly in power and the PLA is able to protect China's sovereignty against half-loyal half-western types.

I was relieved to see that China no longer considers IOK as part of India. The next move is to openly support Kashmir freedom fighters internationally, financially and by selling them advanced Chinese infantry arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PureAryan

HongWu said:


> I was more worried earlier in 2010, but now with political situation clarified in Beijing I think the hawks are firmly in power and the PLA is able to protect China's sovereignty against half-loyal half-western types.
> 
> I was relieved to see that China no longer considers IOK as part of India. The next move is to openly support Kashmir freedom fighters internationally, financially and by selling them advanced Chinese infantry arms.



Thanks mate, if that happens there would be no need to invade india, If Kashmir is liberated, every indian state will be liberated afterwords

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

HongWu said:


> . The next move is to openly support Kashmir freedom fighters internationally, financially and by selling them advanced Chinese infantry arms.



if u wn't to support terrorists don't sell them ur weapon....................
all world knws ur products quality.........


----------



## Bhim

Now full comedy show has started...

Hey CD you were wrong, this guy 6678 or what ever numbers is not Challenger nor is he a Chinese.
Of course there are many more fakes, but I guess you knpow them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mayankmatador

PureAryan said:


> Thanks mate, if that happens there would be no need to invade india, If Kashmir is liberated, every indian state will be liberated afterwords



haan bhai laddu bat raha hai...................... 

humare yaha ek kahawat hai 
chaubey ji gaye chabbe banne dubey banke laute.......


in short kahi baluchistannnnnnnnnn na alag ho jae.........usko sambhalo/.....


----------



## PureAryan

mayankmatador said:


> if u wn't to support terrorists don't sell them ur weapon....................
> all world knws ur products quality.........



so you call freedom fighters as terrorist


----------



## GMSS

i love to see the laughter show


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> I was more worried earlier in 2010, but now with political situation clarified in Beijing I think the hawks are firmly in power and the PLA is able to protect China's sovereignty against half-loyal half-western types.
> 
> I was relieved to see that China no longer considers IOK as part of India. The next move is to openly support Kashmir freedom fighters internationally, financially and by selling them advanced Chinese infantry arms.



lets leave the govt in Beijing aside for a moment, is the Chinese nation aware of the indian threat? the answer is NO, because the state controlled media is not allowing them to know the truth. on one hand, foreign media is banned, on the other, domestic media is spreading pro-enemy propaganda. hilarious! I think the CPC wants Chinese to be Hinduized. dictatorship can be counter-productive sometimes as it is not answerable to the nation. if dictatorship is patriotic, then it is the best for national interests, but if it gets corrupt and becomes traitor, then it is the worst for national interests. 

what the hawks first need is to make the nation aware of indian hostility and threats, to tell the public that india is a threat to China's national security and territorial integrity. when the nation is with the army, the army becomes unbeatable. yesterday, we talked about mental preparation and determination. listen you can't kill someone if you can't hate him, you have to hate him first, only then you can kill him. hatred is sometimes a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

PureAryan said:


> so you call freedom fighters as terrorist



No my dear Australian..

It was due to Freedom fighters like Mahatma Gandhi that we became a free nation.

But I don't blame you, your history professor has his own alarming views.


----------



## Bhim

6642.CN said:


> lets leave the govt in Beijing aside for a moment, is the Chinese nation aware of the indian threat? the answer is NO, because the state controlled media is not allowing them to know the truth. on one hand, foreign media is banned, on the other, domestic media is spreading pro-enemy propaganda. hilarious! I think the CPC wants Chinese to be Hinduized. dictatorship can be counter-productive sometimes as it is not answerable to the nation. if dictatorship is patriotic, then it is the best for national interests, but if it gets corrupt and becomes traitor, then it is the worst for national interests.
> 
> what the hawks first need is to make the nation aware of indian hostility and threats, to tell the public that india is a threat to China's national security and territorial integrity. when the nation is with the army, the army becomes unbeatable. yesterday, we talked about mental preparation and determination. listen you can't kill someone if you can't hate him, you have to hate him first, only then you can kill him. hatred is sometimes a necessity.



Haan Haan kudh se to kuch hota nahi, doosera ke kandhe pe bandook sahi..


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> sorry, I typed wrong. actually I am very upset. you see, india is already prepared to launch a military assault on China, indians have been mentally prepared since the year 2000 thanks to their media which has shaped their minds by constant anti-China propaganda and the spread of China threat theory. they are doing things according to their plan.
> 
> ....
> 
> on the contrary, Chinese media under state control is publishing constant pro-india propaganda. you see all the Chinese media and BBS, everywhere it is said that Wen Jiabao's india visit is fruitful, india China partners, they will make Asian century together, ancient civilizational bull$hits, blah blah blah


You are right. The leadership is deliberately trying to downplay open hostility from India for the public. 

I think this is because they are too focused on USA and Japan. It would not be good for China to fight a two-front war in the first island chain and also in the Himalayas against India.

I think the tension in the first island chain will pause by next year, and then China should shift its attention to Himalayas and beating India. Once we start getting Y-20 transport aircraft and open railroads to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma (around 2012), we can form an alliance with South Asian countries to openly contain India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amigo

6642.CN said:


> lets leave the govt in Beijing aside for a moment, is the Chinese nation aware of the indian threat? the answer is NO,



bcoz in reality there is no threat from india, india has no desire to invade china or launch proxy war against china.


----------



## mayankmatador

PureAryan said:


> so you call freedom fighters as terrorist



if u call BLA freedom fighters

freedom fighter ki definition pata hai:-

if they were freedom fighters they wouldn't have killed kasmiri pandits no.1 thing.......

most of them are foreign nationals.........


----------



## PureAryan

Bhim said:


> No my dear Australian..
> 
> It was due to Freedom fighters like Mahatma Gandhi that we became a free nation.
> 
> But I don't blame you, your history professor has his own alarming views.



Not sure which gandhi you are talking about is it the same gadhi who was a Sergeant-Major and who supported the British during the Boer War and Zulu Rebellion. is it the same gadhi who was the ahimsa racist who did not support the Africans in their efforts to get freedoms from the British Is it the same gandhi who worked to stratify the society in South Africa, Whites, Indians and Blacks based on the Hindu Caste system. Gandhi didn't do anything instead he was responsible for extending their stay, If the britain had not been defeated in WW2 they would never have left Bharat

Read Gandhi Behind the Mask of Divinity by GB Singh


----------



## Bhim

PureAryan said:


> Not sure which gandhi you are talking about is it the same gadhi who was a Sergeant-Major and who supported the British during the Boer War and Zulu Rebellion. is it the same gadhi who was the ahimsa racist who did not support the Africans in their efforts to get freedoms from the British Is it the same gandhi who worked to stratify the society in South Africa, Whites, Indians and Blacks based on the Hindu Caste system. Gandhi didn't do anything instead he was responsible for extending their stay, If the britain had not been defeated in WW2 they would never have left Bharat
> 
> Read Gandhi Behind the Mask of Divinity by GB Singh



I already said, I don't blame you.


----------



## PureAryan

mayankmatador said:


> if u call BLA freedom fighters
> 
> freedom fighter ki definition pata hai:-
> 
> if they were freedom fighters they wouldn't have killed kasmiri pandits no.1 thing.......
> 
> most of them are foreign nationals.........



BLA is not indigenous movement they are a funded by india
Kashmir is an indigenous movement fighting for liberation since 47


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> You are right. The leadership is deliberately trying to downplay open hostility from India for the public.
> 
> I think this is because they are too focused on USA and Japan. It would not be good for China to fight a two-front war in the first island chain and also in the Himalayas against India.
> 
> I think the tension in the first island chain will pause by next year, and then China should shift its attention to Himalayas and beating India. Once we start getting Y-20 transport aircraft and open railroads to Pakistan, Nepal and Burma (around 2012), we can form an alliance with South Asian countries to openly contain India.



I hope so. I really hope that is the case.


----------



## Roby

Bhim said:


> Hey CD you were wrong, this guy 6678 or what ever numbers is not Challenger nor is he a Chinese.



He is challenger aka communist, but you are right he is not a Chinese.


----------



## mayankmatador

yaar yeh hwanghu ko chinese mai samjhao........

bhai khayali pulav na banaye aur agar banaye to plz humko na khilaye........


ladai hogi to china buri tarah harega,tibet ke saath saath p ok bhi liberate hoga.......
maine page 25 par explain kar rakha hai


----------



## amigo

PureAryan said:


> BLA is not indigenous movement they are a funded by india
> Kashmir is an indigenous movement fighting for liberation since 47



ok, so a movement in pakistan is supported by india & in our part that is liberation.  
for ur kind inf. ur former president mushraff has admitted openlly that there is armed support to kashmiris by pakistan itself.


----------



## mayankmatador

PureAryan said:


> BLA is not indigenous movement they are a funded by india
> Kashmir is an indigenous movement fighting for liberation since 47



yaar koi machine ya product thode hi hai jo indigenous hoga.........

Kashmiri terrorists ke camp tumhare yahan
funding tum karte ho...
tumhare nationals hainnn..
bhai kiss baat ka freedom fight..........

na bla waale humare yahan training karte hain
na hum jaake waha ladte hai.........
yeh hota freedom fight,,,,
bangladesh ka haal dekha na
baluchistan ka bhi wahi hoga.........
tum unhe supress karoge ek din insallah wo jarur azadi prapt kar ke rahenge............
just read history again 
J&K was attacked with foreign militias pushed by pa


----------



## mayankmatador

@ hongwu

Plz read my comment on page 25 which will tell why china will loose war against india ok go ahead


----------



## tallboy123

Guys please stop this blame games,it will not take u any where...


----------



## PureAryan

amigo said:


> ok, so a movement in pakistan is supported by india & in our part that is liberation.
> for ur kind inf. ur former president mushraff has admitted openlly that there is armed support to kashmiris by pakistan itself.



but balochistan is not a disputed territory, Kashmis is a disputed territory just as bharti army illegally occupied kashmir Pakistan had to do something, kashmir is a natural extension of pakistan, it has been, will always be. Why would you occupy a region whose people never had any contact with bharat


----------



## prototype

@HongWu
Hey i joined the party very late,i can help u conquer India,I have a brilliant plan,moreover I am bored with this democracy,and every thing with it,I frittles whenever i hear about freedom of speech,i want to help China because i love hot dogs hence i dont have to rely on muds no more.


----------



## India Rising

@chinese member..pls don't reveal your plans on open platform..ssshhhh.


----------



## mayankmatador

PureAryan said:


> whose people never had any contact with bharat



u wn't accept my words. so ancient kashmir karke ke googliya do......

sach ka sach pani ka pani..........

it has always been a part of india and is of gr8 historical and religious importance............


----------



## amigo

PureAryan said:


> but balochistan is not a disputed territory, Kashmis is a disputed territory just as bharti army illegally occupied kashmir Pakistan had to do something, kashmir is a natural extension of pakistan, it has been, will always be. Why would you occupy a region whose people never had any contact with bharat



kashmir is disputed for u ppl. not for us. & india don't care if anyone term it as disputed even kashmiris. so take a chill pill.


----------



## HongWu

amigo said:


> kashmir is disputed for u ppl. not for us. & india don't care if anyone term it as disputed even kashmiris. so take a chill pill.


China can give Z-10A to Pakistan Army and then Pakistan Army can kick the Indian Army out of Kashmir! The Indians will be no match for the Pakistan Army with Chinese weapons.


----------



## Abhishek_

^ you mean like IA was no match for PA with american weaponry for the past decades?


----------



## amigo

HongWu said:


> China can give Z-10A to Pakistan Army and then Pakistan Army can kick the Indian Army out of Kashmir! The Indians will be no match for the Pakistan Army with Chinese weapons.



ya i forgot that by ur theories china will be controlling milky way in next 10 yrs. don't bother replying to my posts, i don't want to argue with kids or a peson having childish brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

Even armed with American weapons, the Pakistan Army was not more advanced than the Indians. The Indians could buy from the Soviets and from Europe. Now, with Chinese weapons, Pakistan Army will be one generation technology ahead of India. China itself will be two generations ahead.


----------



## mayankmatador

where the hell he s frm?
now no more reply to ur post........
i have answrd all of ur misconceptin b4


----------



## prototype

HongWu said:


> Even armed with American weapons, the Pakistan Army was not more advanced than the Indians. The Indians could buy from the Soviets and from Europe. Now, with Chinese weapons, Pakistan Army will be one generation technology ahead of India. China itself will be two generations ahead.



"*Even with American weapon's Pakistan were not advanced but with Chinese weapons they r 1 gen ahead*"

so basically he is claiming China had the world's most superior weapons

Hey can u tell me what is more advanced chowmeen or hot dog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StingRoy

HongWu said:


> Even armed with American weapons, the Pakistan Army was not more advanced than the Indians. The Indians could buy from the Soviets and from Europe. *Now, with Chinese weapons, Pakistan Army will be one generation technology ahead of India. China itself will be two generations ahead*.


So that means you will still be giving second grade weapons to your brother while keeping the good ones for yourself?


----------



## StingRoy

alex mercer said:


> Hey can u tell me what is more advanced chowmeen or hot dog


   
Neither.... Tandoori Chicken Zindabad


----------



## tallboy123

HongWu said:


> China can give Z-10A to Pakistan Army and then Pakistan Army can kick the Indian Army out of Kashmir! The Indians will be no match for the Pakistan Army with Chinese weapons.


We are scared by those helicopters....
Can u show me wat other Hardware u have which is the most superior tech in this galaxy.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

lol, New kid on joy ride here..


----------



## blackops

HongWu said:


> Even armed with American weapons, the Pakistan Army was not more advanced than the Indians. The Indians could buy from the Soviets and from Europe. Now, with Chinese weapons, Pakistan Army will be one generation technology ahead of India. China itself will be two generations ahead.



wow from which joke book did you got this information from


----------



## justanobserver

This guy (HongWu) is like Xmusteji on crack !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

i still don't get the massive hate towards india some members display here. we can at least negotiate with india but we will never negotiate away US or Japan or even south korea.


----------



## HongWu

If you try to talk with Indians without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Indians are the masters of endless and pointless debates.

The Indians are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.

Good thing the Indians have decided to fight China in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize India and plunder it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## a_chinese

lmao at these silly posts


----------



## India Rising

moderator should take some action... the quality of discussion is degrading day by day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*If you try to talk with Chiness without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Chiness are the masters of endless and pointless debates.

The Chiness are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.

Good thing the Chiness have decided to fight India in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize China and plunder it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## absmonarch

HongWu said:


> If you try to talk with Indians without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Indians are the masters of endless and pointless debates.
> 
> The Indians are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.
> 
> Good thing the Indians have decided to fight China in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize India and plunder it.



So I guess you are becoming Indian slowly...because you are taking part in such pointless debate by such a long time


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

absmonarch said:


> So I guess you are becoming Indian slowly...because you are taking part in such pointless debate by such a long time



You don't know dude..!

Obvious troll is Obvious.


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> If you try to talk with Indians without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Indians are the masters of endless and pointless debates.
> 
> The Indians are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.
> 
> Good thing the Indians have decided to fight China in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize India and plunder it.



forget about war Hong, I told you Beijing has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow. see this report:



> By PTI Dec 23 2010 , Beijing
> 
> China does not follow a policy of "strategic equilibrium" in South Asia, said a commentary in state-run China Daily, which argued that while economic and trade was the "driving force" in ties with India, it was "strategic partnership" that boosted relations with Pakistan.
> 
> Analysing Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao's recent visit to New Delhi and Islamabad, the commentary stressed that China's policy is not to pursue "strategic equilibrium" between India and Pakistan, with Beijing looking at relations between the two neighbours differently.
> 
> "It is not China's policy to pursue strategic equilibrium in South Asia," Fu Xiaoqiang, a researcher with the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations, an official think tank, said in an article titled 'Wen's visit benefits South Asia'.
> 
> The article did not elaborate, but it was largely interpreted here as a rare attempt by China to state that it would not pursue a policy to balance its relations between India and its close strategic ally Pakistan.
> 
> The commentary argues that different factors drive Beijing to improve relations with India while retaining "strategic all weather" relationship with Pakistan.
> 
> Wen was in India on a three-day visit from December 15 to promote friendship and expand cooperation between the two countries which has seen comprehensive and rapid progress.
> 
> While economic and trade cooperation, emerged as the "driving force" and "stabilising factor" in India-China relations, "strategic partnership between Beijing and Islamabad originated from common geopolitical and strategic interests," it said.
> 
> Wen's South Asian trip last week "achieved a wide range of positive results and made people in the two host countries understand the tangible benefits of China's rapid development, it said.
> 
> The visit "not only helped China and India create guidelines for a win-win relationship in the coming years but also reinforced the foundation of China's all-weather strategic partnership with Pakistan," it said.
> 
> Outlining a host of economic deals and decision by India and China to step up their trade target to USD 100 billion by 2015 during Wen's visit, it argues that "expanding exchanges will help China and India reach the point where both benefit from cooperation and would suffer from and therefore, will avoid  confrontation".
> 
> "Ever-growing economic and trade cooperation over the past two decades, following the normalisation of ties, has proven to be bilateral relation's largest driving force and stabilising factor. Shared development will cause mutual interests to trump confrontations," it noted.
> 
> The overlap of their strategic opportunities is also expected to prevent Beijing and New Delhi from moving too close to rivalry, the commentary said, adding "There is enough space in the world for China and India to pursue greater development through cooperation".
> 
> China not pursuing 'strategic equilibrium' in South Asia | mydigitalfc.com


----------



## DesiGuy

*"forget about war Hong, I told you Beijing has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow."*


----------



## KS

India Rising said:


> moderator should take some action... the quality of discussion is degrading day by day



You evil Yindoo.

Conspiring to rob us of our mirth and merriment 

Respected Hongadu (Xmustiej) and 6642 dude(challenger) please continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DesiGuy

Karthic Sri said:


> You evil Yindoo.
> 
> Conspiring to rob us of our mirth and merriment
> 
> Respected Hongadu (Xmustiej) and 6642 dude(challenger) please continue.





..........


----------



## 6642.CN

i guess one of the reasons Beijing is not publicly giving up claims on South Tibet region is that it may enrage the public and may help Taipei to rally a mass protest against the CPC. obviously CPC doesn't want to become projected by Taipei as traitor since public support is necessary. perhaps this is why they are not publishing actual reports of Wen's visit which turned into failure as far as the border issue is concerned. but behind the doors i think CPC has already given up claims, otherwise, why Delhi made such huge trade deals despite the fact that China still publicly does not support the British created MacMohan line. however, it will be very unethical and immoral to play with the Kashmiris' sentiments this way.


----------



## anon45

HongWu said:


> If you try to talk with Indians without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Indians are the masters of endless and pointless debates.
> 
> The Indians are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.
> 
> Good thing the Indians have decided to fight China in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize India and plunder it.



You get molested by an Indian when you were little or something?


As for taking apart China, we'd only take Tibet, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, and Taiwan (if they voted for it), the rest you could keep.

PS. Actually we might let the UK take Hong Kong as well, just for kicks!

In all seriousness if China ever pursued such blatant landgrabbing they better hope they aren't defeated, they would indeed lose the above, though Hong Kong's not likely. Of course this is assuming China as a nation state isn't obliterated off the map by nuclear war.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> *You get molested by an Indian when you were little or something?*



What a mature argument!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HongWu said:


> If you try to talk with Indians without slapping them down first, the talks will be endless and pointless. The Indians are the masters of endless and pointless debates.
> 
> The Indians are like barbarians. You need to assert your role as the civilized nation there to show them the way of civilization and control their destiny.
> 
> Good thing the Indians have decided to fight China in a war. It will be a great pleasure to colonize India and plunder it.



Similar to what the Japanese did to China not so long ago? Didn't they think your barbarians?

Isnt your additude towards Indians very similar to the Japanese that murdered millions of Chinese and de-humanized them?

And other Chinese members thumbs up this guy?


----------



## below_freezing

anon45 said:


> You get molested by an Indian when you were little or something?
> 
> 
> As for taking apart China, we'd only take Tibet, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, and Taiwan (if they voted for it), the rest you could keep.
> 
> PS. Actually we might let the UK take Hong Kong as well, just for kicks!
> 
> In all seriousness if China ever pursued such blatant landgrabbing they better hope they aren't defeated, they would indeed lose the above, though Hong Kong's not likely. Of course this is assuming China as a nation state isn't obliterated off the map by nuclear war.



of course, we'll take the western hemisphere with us. If not, then we should return Alaska to Russia, grant Hawaii independence, return southwestern US to Mexico which the US stole, return Washington to Canada, grant the currently occupied under the US boot Confederate States of America its well deserved independence, and finally, the original colony at Massachussetts to Great Britain. the US can keep DC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

6642.CN said:


> forget about war Hong, I told you Beijing has been hijacked by Delhi and Moscow. see this report:



oh man,both u and fun suk Hwangdu r turning to b more funny than i ever thought,definitely if PLA is controlled with people like u,u will destroy the entire India by engaging Indian's in a laugh riot


----------



## madooxno9

(v/s) SUNNY DEOL God Bless china and merry christmas... eat some TURKEY and pie.... enjoy.... 

one more thing... this is not Nehru 1962 era... better watch out....


----------



## kamakazi attack

India Rising said:


> moderator should take some action... the quality of discussion is degrading day by day



absolutely,

we got a whole bunch of people with multi-handles bragging about their respected country nuclear weapons. first and foremost if anybody in the world ever use nukes on ANYBODY that will be the end of their country...this includes america. the people of the world today will not stand for ANYBODY using WMD. 

only little kids who probably never had a pu$$$y in their life would have an internet fight over "my dad can beat up your dad"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> of course, we'll take the western hemisphere with us. If not, then we should return Alaska to Russia, grant Hawaii independence, return southwestern US to Mexico which the US stole, return Washington to Canada, grant the currently occupied under the US boot Confederate States of America its well deserved independence, and finally, the original colony at Massachussetts to Great Britain. the US can keep DC.



I wish China would try.....


----------



## gambit

Bang Galore said:


> That is most certainly not what the Vietnamese think. They seem to resent all your *claims of connections*(intimate or otherwise) about culture & especially about language. The fact that they don't use Chinese characters & prefer the roman alphabet should tell you something.


Make that exaggerated connections. Northern Viets have no shame about our Chinese ancestry and even cultural influences, but as conscious as we are about it, there is a greater desire to subordinate those ties to the things that make Viet Nam unique and different than China, or Laos, or Cambodia, or Thailand. This galls China to no end. The idea that others could defy China even to the point of open warfare deeply offends Chinese dynasties then and the Chinese communist regime today.



Bang Galore said:


> In my limited interaction with a few Vietnamese(& I stress on limited), I got the feeling that they were far *more relaxed about the Americans than they are about the Chinese.*


And this truth will be fought against by Chinese everywhere who wish to see China as prominent as Imperial Japan once was. China's rise in Asia will *NOT* be a peaceful one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

gambit said:


> Make that exaggerated connections. Northern Viets have no shame about *our* Chinese ancestry and even cultural influences, but as conscious as we are about it.



For pete's sake, have some basic "self-respect" please, stop lying like a typical "viet-commie" by claiming *"our" * when talking about north-vietnam, you said you don't give a damn if all north-viet commies got killed in a war and how and when you are going to reclaim "saigon" glory like the good old days during the vanished "south-vietnam" era. Simply shameless period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

below_freezing said:


> of course, we'll take the western hemisphere with us. If not, then we should return Alaska to Russia, grant Hawaii independence, return southwestern US to Mexico which the US stole, return Washington to Canada, grant the currently occupied under the US boot Confederate States of America its well deserved independence, and finally, the original colony at Massachussetts to Great Britain. the US can keep DC.



will benevolent "below_freezing" grant me some prime real estate in San Mateo County, California, I'm especially fond of the half moon bay area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Guys knocked it off. No need to get over excited over online arguments. You don't defend national honor through verbal abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

siegecrossbow said:


> Guys knocked it off. No need to get over excited over online arguments. You don't defend national honor through verbal abuse.



They are not Chinese, its false flags..


----------



## gambit

Brotherhood said:


> For pete's sake, have some basic "self-respect" please, stop lying like a typical "viet-commie" by claiming *"our" * when talking about north-vietnam, you said you don't give a damn if all north-viet commies got killed in a war and how and when you are going to reclaim "saigon" glory like the good old days during the vanished "south-vietnam" era. Simply shameless period.


It would be intellectually honest to show everyone the question posed and my answer so the readers can make up their own minds as to the proper context compared to the nonsense you spewed......But then again, we should not expect much from a group that relies so much on Photochop fanboy art.

Got balls...???


----------



## kamakazi attack

gambit said:


> Make that exaggerated connections. *Northern Viets have no shame about our Chinese ancestry and even cultural influences*, but as conscious as we are about it, there is a greater desire to subordinate those ties to the things that make Viet Nam unique and different than China, or Laos, or Cambodia, or Thailand. This galls China to no end. The idea that others could defy China even to the point of open warfare deeply offends Chinese dynasties then and the Chinese communist regime today.
> 
> 
> And this truth will be fought against by Chinese everywhere who wish to see China as prominent as Imperial Japan once was. China's rise in Asia will *NOT* be a peaceful one.



100% of the viets people I know would kamakzi in front of a train before they will ever claim to any connection to china.

most chinese-vietnamese around my neck of the woods would claim their vietnamese heritage and negate their chinese heritage unless they are doing business with chinese. all this in spite of the viet cong kicking them out of vietnam.


----------



## gambit

kamakazi attack said:


> 100% of the viets people I know would kamakzi in front of a train before they will ever claim to any connection to china.
> 
> most chinese-vietnamese around my neck of the woods would claim their vietnamese heritage and negate their chinese heritage unless they are doing business with chinese. all this in spite of the viet cong kicking them out of vietnam.


My grandfather got wise of the communists soon after WW II and took half the clan southward. The other half of the clan died under Chinese and Vietnamese communist brutalities and starvation from the land 'reform' program. Their crime? They were owners of the typical 'forty acres and a mule' type of family farm. Never employed anyone but everyone worked their own assigned plots of that 'forty acre'. Hard work earn rewards and luxuries and communists hated that. They were denounced as 'exploiters' of the masses and persecuted to death. Still...My family never was ashamed of our Chinese ancestry but that fondness ended at the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Wish to see China Striking hard On the Poodle of US & The West, India. Pakistan is All with you our Chinese Friends.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> My grandfather got wise of the communists soon after WW II and took half the clan southward. The other half of the clan died under Chinese and Vietnamese communist brutalities and starvation from the land 'reform' program. Their crime? They were owners of the typical 'forty acres and a mule' type of family farm. Never employed anyone but everyone worked their own assigned plots of that 'forty acre'. Hard work earn rewards and luxuries and communists hated that. They were denounced as 'exploiters' of the masses and persecuted to death. Still...My family never was ashamed of our Chinese ancestry but that fondness ended at the border.



what misfortune, why was only your family killed, while everyone else survived? my grandfather had 2 strikes against him: he was an intellectual for the time (high school graduate) that criticized the communist party, not just Mao, in 1964, right when the cultural revolution started! According to you he must be long dead! He retired from his post as history teacher at a rural high school in 2007. Granted, he was heavily punished: he was fired from his job, banned from teaching and lived off garbage collecting for 17 years until he was reinstated to his old job. But killed? Give me a break. Only landlords were killed, in the 50's and rightfully so. Even big capitalist bosses that owned factories and companies weren't killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> what misfortune, why was only your family killed, *while everyone else survived?* my grandfather had 2 strikes against him: he was an intellectual for the time (high school graduate) that criticized the communist party, not just Mao, in 1964, right when the cultural revolution started! According to you he must be long dead! He retired from his post as history teacher at a rural high school in 2007. Granted, he was heavily punished: he was fired from his job, banned from teaching and lived off garbage collecting for 17 years until he was reinstated to his old job. But killed? Give me a break. Only landlords were killed, in the 50's and rightfully so. Even big capitalist bosses that owned factories and companies weren't killed.


I see no reason to consider the above argument to be intelligent given the plenty available information on the subject......While 'everyone else'...??? Sheesh...But we must give them credit for the balls to boast about Chinese superior IQs...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HongWu

kamakazi attack said:


> first and foremost if anybody in the world ever use nukes on ANYBODY that will be the end of their country...this includes america. the people of the world today will not stand for ANYBODY using WMD.


That's simply not true. China, USA and Russia militaries have plans to keep fighting even during and after a nuclear exchange. Real superpowers use nuclear weapons to their advantage to defeat their enemies -- this includes China.


----------



## Solomon2

below_freezing said:


> what misfortune, why was only your family killed, while everyone else survived? my grandfather had 2 strikes against him: he was an intellectual for the time (high school graduate) that criticized the communist party, not just Mao, in 1964, right when the cultural revolution started! According to you he must be long dead! He retired from his post as history teacher at a rural high school in 2007. Granted, he was heavily punished: he was fired from his job, banned from teaching and lived off garbage collecting for 17 years until he was reinstated to his old job. But killed? Give me a break. Only landlords were killed, in the 50's and rightfully so. Even big capitalist bosses that owned factories and companies weren't killed.


Sad. Of interest because of how Subzero has integrated his family history into the party line he learned in school to create a (to him) seamless whole. 

If the Party is that willing to mess with Chinese citizens, is isn't going to be any more considerate with China's neighbors. Perhaps this warmongering general is a good indication of the policies China will pursue 5-15 years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohitshubham

&#20013;&#22269;&#26159;&#26368;&#22909;&#30340;&#65281;&#20013;&#22269;&#23558;&#32479;&#27835;&#19990;&#30028;...


----------



## kamakazi attack

HongWu said:


> That's simply not true. China, USA and Russia militaries have plans to keep fighting even during and after a nuclear exchange. Real superpowers use nuclear weapons to their advantage to defeat their enemies -- this includes China.




you have enough nuke in china, russia and the US to flatten every single inch of the earth tenth time over

what in the world would an army fight for? assuming it even survive a nuclear holocaust?

who is going to feed your superpower army when all the civilian is dead? who the hell is going to man the internet so PDF trolls can come on and said "my country's nukes is better than yours?"your army is going troll around in radiation infested land to defend and fight for what?

there is a reason why its is called M.A.D MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION get the .... ASSURED DESTRUCTION 

the nuke bomb dropped on japan by the US was around 17- 21 kilotons that is the 17-21 x 1000 tons of TNT... and look at what it medium size city

the most highest yielding nuke ever exploded was 50 megaton which is 50 MILLIONS TNT...and it not difficult to have it in the 100 s megaton, the soviet didn't want to test it for fear of too much nuclear fallout.

have you seen picture of Nagasaki and Hiroshima after a 17 kilotons? what would the world look like if you got thousand of megatons bomb going off? once again hence the word "MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION"

no pun intended... i though you boys are just messing around in this thread with hypothetical nuke battle...LOL now I think you guys actually think if there was a nuclear war you can just wake up the next morning go on the internet hit up some **** and jerk off like the day before. and that your superpower army would come out of their bunker and fire their a-ks and then hide when the next megaton drop.  

please eloporate on the "superpower" plan to keep on fighting after the a nuclear exchange. are the americans going to their submarines and head over to russia to duke it out?

let me see, the US and Russia all of the sudden is going to start firing bullets after nuke already has been used? considering that russia has 12,000 warheads and the americans have 10,000.  that is like a bunch of thugs with ak-47 and m-16 battling it out then decided to stop srop their guns and pick of some rocks to thrown at each other when there still plenty of bullets and guns left. 

seriously is this what they are teaching you in china? "comrades...our army will still be fighting and standing after every single SOB in the world is dead from nuclear war...our army just got to hunker down in the Himalayas for thousand of years till all the radiation is gone..off with the suit...where's the ladies at?" 

dam is this a feakin joke dawg? is this the prevailing though in the chinese public?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KS

kamakazi attack said:


> you have enough nuke in china, russia and the US to flatten every single inch of the earth tenth time over
> 
> what in the world would an army fight for? assuming it even survive a nuclear holocaust?
> 
> who is going to feed your superpower army when all the civilian is dead? who the hell is going to man the internet so PDF trolls can come on and said "my country's nukes is better than yours?"your army is going troll around in radiation infested land to defend and fight for what?
> 
> there is a reason why its is called M.A.D MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION get the .... ASSURED DESTRUCTION
> 
> the nuke bomb dropped on japan by the US was around 17- 21 kilotons that is the 17-21 x 1000 tons of TNT... and look at what it medium size city
> 
> the most highest yielding nuke ever exploded was 50 megaton which is 50 MILLIONS TNT...and it not difficult to have it in the 100 s megaton, the soviet didn't want to test it for fear of too much nuclear fallout.
> 
> have you seen picture of Nagasaki and Hiroshima after a 17 kilotons? what would the world look like if you got thousand of megatons bomb going off? once again hence the word "MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION"
> 
> no pun intended... i though you boys are just messing around in this thread with hypothetical nuke battle...LOL now I think you guys actually think if there was a nuclear war you can just wake up the next morning go on the internet hit up some **** and jerk off like the day before. and that your superpower army would come out of their bunker and fire their a-ks and then hide when the next megaton drop.
> 
> please eloporate on the "superpower" plan to keep on fighting after the a nuclear exchange. are the americans going to their submarines and head over to russia to duke it out?
> 
> let me see, the US and Russia all of the sudden is going to start firing bullets after nuke already has been used? considering that russia has 12,000 warheads and the americans have 10,000.  that is like a bunch of thugs with ak-47 and m-16 battling it out then decided to stop srop their guns and pick of some rocks to thrown at each other when there still plenty of bullets and guns left.
> 
> seriously is this what they are teaching you in china? "comrades...our army will still be fighting and standing after every single SOB in the world is dead from nuclear war...our army just got to hunker down in the Himalayas for thousand of years till all the radiation is gone..off with the suit...where's the ladies at?"
> 
> dam is this a feakin joke dawg? is this the prevailing though in the chinese public?



Get ready to be mobbed, you Samurai


----------



## kamakazi attack

gambit said:


> My grandfather got wise of the communists soon after WW II and took half the clan southward. The other half of the clan died under Chinese and Vietnamese communist brutalities and starvation from the land 'reform' program. Their crime? They were owners of the typical 'forty acres and a mule' type of family farm. Never employed anyone but everyone worked their own assigned plots of that 'forty acre'. Hard work earn rewards and luxuries and communists hated that. They were denounced as 'exploiters' of the masses and persecuted to death. Still...My family never was ashamed of our Chinese ancestry but that fondness ended at the border.



yeas the commies targeted chinese-vietnamese and vietnamese catholics... why? because they were the most successful. chinese vietnamese were resent purely on the fact that were finacially successful sort ion the same boat as jews. vietnamese catholic on the hand were exploiting the masses.

but hey that was then...nowadays Uncle Ho will accept anybody and anyone with money, you can be vietnamese/chinese with 3 heads from mars it would be cool if you're have lots of benjamins in your pockets.


----------



## 6642.CN

kamakazi attack said:


> Uncle Ho will accept anybody and anyone with money, you can be vietnamese/chinese with 3 heads from mars it would be cool if you're have lots of benjamins in your pockets.



what about Uncle Kan? still accepting guys who kissed Hiroshima and Nagasaki once with love?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Here a completely out of control response, some Chinese members need to calm, of course, the other members too.

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

&#22238;&#21435;&#31561;&#21040;J20&#30340;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;&#37027;&#26159;&#26356;&#22909;&#30340;,&#33267;&#23569;&#26377;&#26356;&#20581;&#24247;&#30340;&#22269;&#38450;&#24605;&#24819;&#12290;


----------



## gpit

gambit said:


> ... Canada? It is already another US state -- unofficially...



If you say that in Canada, you'll get hung by some Canadians.

Why don't you do some experiment: put a sticker of US national flag on your car window, and parking your car on a busy street of Montreal, for instance, for couple of days. You'll conveniently see your window smashed into dust. 

Many Americans a notoriously sumptuously ignorant. And many of them even don't know where Canada is.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> Sad. Of interest because of how Subzero has integrated his family history into the party line he learned in school to create a (to him) seamless whole.
> 
> If the Party is that willing to mess with Chinese citizens, is isn't going to be any more considerate with China's neighbors. Perhaps this warmongering general is a good indication of the policies China will pursue 5-15 years from now.



Can you tell me what is the basis for your judgments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

About Vietnam, can only say the feelings of the Vietnamese people to China is complex, because historical and territorial reasons, of course, those US Vietnamese also play a role. All that has some negative feelings, however, a big welcome to the Chinese culture is also true in Vietnam. I hope that China and Vietnam will be a US and Canada or the U.S. and UK relations, it is best for the two peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

Bang Galore said:


> That is most certainly not what the Vietnamese think. They seem to resent all your claims of connections(intimate or otherwise) about culture & especially about language. The fact that they don't use Chinese characters & prefer the roman alphabet should tell you something. In my limited interaction with a few Vietnamese(& I stress on limited), I got the feeling that they were far more relaxed about the Americans than they are about the Chinese.



When they abolish the use of Chinese, they eradicate their own history, for their histories are all written in Chinese. *If they uproot themselves from their history, they loose their national identity.*

It's all up to their decision...

I know it is well known that many (not all) Indians do not care their history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huzihaidao12

To gambit, you too much time online, it is best to get a life, so to avoid too many trapped in the past memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## absmonarch

They can translate from Chinese script to Roman script. No issue.


----------



## gpit

absmonarch said:


> They can translate from Chinese script to Roman script. No issue.



"No issue"? 

I'm not blaming you for your blatant ignorance, for you know absolutely zero about Chinese language. And can tell you have no experience in doing academic research of any types, either.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Taking into account all countries increasing to learn the Chinese language, issubstantially, your suggestion is not a good idea. South Korea also has a cancell Chinese history, Singapore has more emphasis on English in the past, now what? China will not force others to introduce Chinese language, you can take any voluntary. My view is even if China and Vietnam now has some trouble, does not mean always.


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> absolutely,
> 
> we got a whole bunch of people with multi-handles bragging about their respected country nuclear weapons. first and foremost if anybody in the world ever use nukes on ANYBODY that will be the end of their country...this includes america. the people of the world today will not stand for ANYBODY using WMD.
> 
> only little kids who probably never had a pu$$$y in their life would have an internet fight over "my dad can beat up your dad"



no one force you to read them why even bother to reply if is it that bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

gpit said:


> When they abolish the use of Chinese, they eradicate their own history, for their histories are all written in Chinese. *If they uproot themselves from their history, they loose their national identity.*
> 
> It's all up to their decision...
> 
> I know it is well known that many (not all) Indians do not care their history.



u're accusing people of ignorance? who abolish the what in vietnam?

heard of Alexander de Rhodes? he was around the same time when the Uk was slapping around china.


----------



## gpit

*It is a sheer war crime to firstly nuke India!

To colonize India is even a worse crime!*

Western countries were once war criminals, and based on their criminal deeds they got rich and strong. That doesn't mean China has to be a war crime to be rich and strong, unless the Chinese IQ is in fact lower than their western counterpart...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## huzihaidao12

kamakazi attack said:


> u're accusing people of ignorance? who abolish the what in vietnam?
> 
> heard of Alexander de Rhodes? he was around the same time when the Uk was slapping around china.



You can ask South Korea or Japanese advice ?


----------



## kamakazi attack

ChinaRocks said:


> no one force you to read them why even bother to reply if is it that bad?



how are you going to know if its bad if you dont read it?

next time time you disagree with another poster can I be cool like you on a white horse and said "no one force you to read them why even bother to reply if is it that bad?"

you too cool for righteous for me.

should i check out chinarock's post, see which one he makes a comment on something and be all internet cool and ask him why he bother reading people post?

because when some of us drive and we see an idiot driving erratically we honk and speak up. not turn the other way put our head down and then tell the guy who's speaking rightfully to ignore it.


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> 100% of the viets people I know would kamakzi in front of a train before they will ever claim to any connection to china.
> 
> most chinese-vietnamese around my neck of the woods would claim their vietnamese heritage and negate their chinese heritage unless they are doing business with chinese. all this in spite of the viet cong kicking them out of vietnam.



dont be such an ignorance and a troll how many vietnamese live around yr neck of wood? 3 or 5 families? and you telling me they represent the opinion of the vietnamese. have you ever been to vietnam?i myself been to vietnam many times i even have relatives in saigon.Vienamese admire chinese many of them consider an honor to have their sons or daughters marrying into a chinesse family.for yr info too classical vietnamese is just a translation of cantonese.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Also, the Vietnamese still hate the U.S, it is also true, do not forget.


----------



## kamakazi attack

ChinaRocks said:


> dont be such an ignorance and a troll how many vietnamese live around yr neck of wood? 3 or 5 families? and you telling me they represent the opinion of the vietnamese. have you ever been to vietnam?i myself been to vietnam many times i even have relatives in saigon.Vienamese admire chinese many of them consider an honor to have their sons or daughters marrying into a chinesse family.for yr info too classical vietnamese is just a translation of cantonese.



it call HO CHI MINH CITY, only a chinese/vietnmese would call it saigon.. of course you chinese/vietnamese think vietnam loves you... hence that why they kick out chinesevietnamese by the millions after the war... to much love?


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> how are you going to know if its bad if you dont read it?
> 
> next time time you disagree with another poster can I be cool like you on a white horse and said "no one force you to read them why even bother to reply if is it that bad?"
> 
> you too cool for righteous for me.
> 
> should i check out chinarock's post, see which one he makes a comment on something and be all internet cool and ask him why he bother reading people post?
> 
> because when some of us drive and we see an idiot driving erratically we honk and speak up. not turn the other way put our head down and then tell the guy who's speaking rightfully to ignore it.



Does it ever cross yr tiny little mind is it entrely your own opinion, does it ever cross your tiny little mind that most of the posts here is quite entertaining for many members here. If is it that bad one would never thought it could have 24 pages and 300+ posts.We do have mods here too u know. if you dont like it dont read it simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

kamakazi attack said:


> it call HO CHI MINH CITY, only a chinese/vietnmese would call it saigon.. of course you chinese/vietnamese think vietnam loves you... hence that why they kick out chinesevietnamese by the millions after the war... to much love?



Overseas Chinese have a wrong treatment by the Vietnamese, this is history, but the problem is who wants to have been entangled in the past? China will not, I think that Vietnam will not, but who wants to beat us in conflict, then there must be others, such as you. 

By the way, China's hybrid rice technology makes Vietnam from a food-importing countries into a food exporter. You can say China has helped solve the food problem of the Vietnamese people, that is true.


----------



## gpit

kamakazi attack said:


> u're accusing people of ignorance? who abolish the what in vietnam?
> 
> heard of Alexander de Rhodes? he was around the same time when the Uk was slapping around china.



SO?

Even Japan can afford to abolish the use of Chinese language. For your education, please read the following


> *Language Policies Regarding the Written Language in Japan*
> 
> The existence of an earlier indigenous runic writing, known as kamiyo moji, prior to the introduction of Chinese to Japan in the 4th century AD, *has never been proven*. Initially after its introduction to Japan, like in China, classical Chinese was only read and written by highly educated and sinicized Japanese scholars. This was until a system of diacritic marks placed alongside the Chinese text, called kanbun, was developed to aid ordinary but educated Japanese speakers to decipher classical Chinese. Around the 5th century, a system of using Chinese characters to phonetically represent Japanese sounds, called manyogana, was developed initially to record indigenous Japanese poetry. Manyogana eventually gave rise to hiragana and katakana, two of the four syllabaries that make up the modern Japanese writing system. The other two are *kanji*, Chinese-based characters that represent *Chinese loanwords* and some native Japanese morphemes, and romaji or romanized Japanese.
> 
> 
> Prior to the Meiji period (18681911), there had already been some haphazard suggestions to reform the Japanese writing system as a result of contacts with the West, notably the Portuguese. However, more concrete institutional attempts to amend the orthography did not begin until the Meiji period when the whole country was fervent in the attempt to catch up with the West. The major focus of these attempts was to achieve a closer correspondence between spoken and written Japanese (genbun-itchi) by eliminating obsolete grammar forms and limiting the use of kanji in the writing system. In 1919, the Ministry of Education issued a plan to limit the number of kanji to 2,616 and to eventually replace all the kanji by an all-phonetic script. However, this plan, like many others before and after it, *did not meet with much success*, partly because of opposition from the conservatives who staunchly believed in *the immutability of kanji as part of the Japanese cultural heritage.* Such a belief is still quite widely held even today.
> 
> 
> In the Occupation years, the anti-Chinese character movement got a boost from the Occupation Authorities who advocated the exclusive use of kana or even romaji in school textbooks. However, such radical proposals were met with opposition from the Japanese officials and educational leaders. In 1946, the government issued a series of script reform proposals that included the specification of 1,850 kanji for daily use (toyo kanji), a list that was subsequently revised (and augmented in 1981 to 1,945). Today, while many of these post-war reforms have remained, one has witnessed not only a gradual relaxation of these restrictions, now called recommendations, but also a diminishing role of the educational authorities in script reform. In 2004, *there was actually a further revision and huge expansion of the list of kanji* for personal names (kinmeiyo kanji). It has been speculated that such a move may represent a government-sponsored attempt to bring about a de facto expansion of the toyo kanji list. It is estimated that today a well-educated Japanese person may know about 3,500 kanji.
> 
> Chinese letters in Japan, Korea, and Vietnam: Past, Present, and Future - All Empires



Seems like *without using Chinese loanwords, you can't even make your name right.* Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

gpit said:


> *It is a sheer war crime to firstly nuke India!
> 
> To colonize India is even a worse crime!*
> 
> Western countries were once war criminals, and based on their criminal deeds they got rich and strong.* That doesn't mean China has to be a war crime to be rich and strong*, unless the Chinese IQ is in fact lower than their western counterpart...



Yes but this is 2010 and acceptable social and moral behaviour perceptions worldwide have drastically changed. So if China has to be a rich and strong country it has to rise in a way acceptable to the world and if they dont it will inevitable lead to conflict with other nations sooner or later.

China cannot adopt the same measures to rise as did the erstwhile colonial powers.


----------



## below_freezing

Solomon2 said:


> Sad. Of interest because of how Subzero has integrated his family history into the party line he learned in school to create a (to him) seamless whole.
> 
> If the Party is that willing to mess with Chinese citizens, is isn't going to be any more considerate with China's neighbors. Perhaps this warmongering general is a good indication of the policies China will pursue 5-15 years from now.



Even israelis don't actually believe the garbage their media says, but some american jews that never even touched israel or just go there for vacation believe that s* so take your garbage elsewhere.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gpit said:


> SO?
> 
> Even Japan can afford to abolish the use of Chinese language. For your education, please read the following
> 
> 
> Seems like *without using Chinese loanwords, you can't even make your name right.* Is it true?



Japanese have to learn thousands of Han characters before they can even read their own newspapers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

ChinaRocks said:


> Does it ever cross yr tiny little mind is it entrely your own opinion, does it ever cross your tiny little mind that most of the posts here is quite entertaining for many members here. If is it that bad one would never thought it could have 24 pages and 300+ posts.We do have mods here too u know. if you dont like it dont read it simple.



Does it ever cross yr tiny little mind is it entrely your own opinion, does it ever cross your tiny little mind that most of the posts here is quite entertaining for many members here. If is it that bad one would never thought it could have 1 page and 50 +post .We do have mods here too u know. if you dont like it dont read it simple!


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> it call HO CHI MINH CITY, only a chinese/vietnmese would call it saigon.. of course you chinese/vietnamese think vietnam loves you... hence that why they kick out chinesevietnamese by the millions after the war... to much love?



your continue trolling without any knowldge is unbelievable, first get yr fact right there are only 10-100 thousands chinese been forced to leave vietnam many of them are pro capitalist the rest left volunteray for a better life in the west and since then many vietnamese chinese living in the west been approach by the vietnamese government to come back to vietnam. you seem to forget as well as many left vietnam there are even more stay.many indians left india for a better life in uk does that mean the india government hate indians????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

gpit said:


> *It is a sheer war crime to firstly nuke India!
> 
> To colonize India is even a worse crime!*
> 
> Western countries were once war criminals, and based on their criminal deeds they got rich and strong. That doesn't mean China has to be a war crime to be rich and strong, unless the Chinese IQ is in fact lower than their western counterpart...



Good that u think all this r war crimes but dont worry we dont allow that war crimes to happen

China conquered some miles along the border some decades ago and therefore some Chinese fan boys think the entire India can b conquered with a blink of an eye

Those r even big retards who think that India will loss it's second strike capacity if China nuked as first,we will make sure each and every one will go down with us if we r made to fall.

And those who dream of a greater Chinese empire with India under its aegis forget that some loonies with a bunch of rpg's and AK's r slapping U.S,the biggest super power from their face to a$$,India is to big when compared with that loonies and China is to small when compared with U.S


----------



## 6642.CN

ChinaRocks said:


> dont be such an ignorance and a troll how many vietnamese live around yr neck of wood? 3 or 5 families? and you telling me they represent the opinion of the vietnamese. have you ever been to vietnam?i myself been to vietnam many times i even have relatives in saigon.Vienamese admire chinese many of them consider an honor to have their sons or daughters marrying into a chinesse family.for yr info too classical vietnamese is just a translation of cantonese.



why only Vietnamese, our dear Japanese friend may not know that his ancestry can be traced to Han Chinese thanks to DNA tests. DNA tests have proved that most of the Japanese have Han Chinese ancestry. Some excerpts below: 

Genetic evidence

It is now believed that the modern Japanese descend mostly from the interbreeding of the Jomon Era people (15,000-500 BCE), composed of the above Ice Age settlers, and a later arrival from China and/or Korea. Around 500 BCE, the Yayoi people crossed the see from Korea to Kyushu, bringing with them a brand new culture, based on wet rice cultivation and horses.

As we will see below, DNA tests have confirmed the likelihood of this hypothesis. About 54% of paternal lineages and 66% the maternal lineages have been identified as being of Sino-Korean origin. 

*********************************************

Paternal lineages (Y-DNA)

54% of Japanese men belong to haplogroup O, and more precisely to the subgroups O3 and O2b. Both of them could be of Han Chinese or Korean origin. A negligible percentage of the Japanese are O1 or O2a, two lineages that trace their roots among southern Chinese or south-east Asian people. 

*******************************************

Maternal lineages (mtDNA)

The matrilineal side (mtDNA) is more varied. There 15 main lineages and many more subclades or minor haplogroups. Those of typical Sino-Korean origin are haplogroups A (mostly A4 and A5), B (mostly B4 and B5), C, D (mostly D4 and D5), F, M8a, M9, M10, M11 and Z. Together they are present in 67% of the Japanese population. 

***************************************

Mindset and values in Japan and South Korea are deeply intertwined, thanks to the strong influence of Confucianism, Taoism and Buddhism in both countries. This is obvious from the corporate culture (e.g. discipline, seniority system), the strict politeness system, or the Taoist/Buddhist value of simplicity and humility. These cultural aspects all ultimately stem from China. That's why Japan and Korea are considered branches of the Chinese civilisation. 

The Origins of the Japanese people- Wa-pedia


----------



## kamakazi attack

Karthic Sri said:


> Get ready to be mobbed, you Samurai




LOL 

I cashed out of my poker game just in time for the chinese internet warrior onslaught

time to runs some errands for the boss(girlfriend) get ready for some xmas dinner before all our chinese friends send a nuke my way.


who cares about your genetic tracing

we can be all traced back to african

then to apes if you like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

No, India has not. I do not want any military threats in the network. But if you are referring to India's nuclear weapons capability, I think you still can not. My view is that China and India will not have war at least in 10 years, as long as some of our restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

India and China will not even have a war in the next 100 yrs,thanks all to ur restraint,when when u rum out of that,u r welcome,and dont forget to bring those internet warriors who think India can b colonized or nuked in a matter of seconds


----------



## 6642.CN

kamakazi attack said:


> who cares about your genetic tracing
> 
> we can be all traced back to african
> 
> then to apes if you like



lol Africa! no DNA tests have proved Han Chinese origin can be traced to Africa. they are a different people having different civilization. now don't say we all came from the Sun from which all the planets of this solar system had been created. You Japanese are developed today because of the Han Chinese and thats the point. you are free to live like Africans btw.


----------



## prototype

6642.CN said:


> lol Africa! no DNA tests have proved Han Chinese origin can be traced to Africa. they are a different people having different civilization. now don't say we all came from the Sun from which all the planets of this solar system had been created. You Japanese are developed today because of the Han Chinese and thats the point. you are free to live like Africans btw.



first there was a lemur,then their was a Australopithecus then eventually came homo sapiens(traced back to Africa),this holds true for the entire genetic race spread all across the planet ,ya except Hans Chinese, meanwhile from which animal did u people originated


----------



## absmonarch

Han Chinese descend from heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

kamakazi attack said:


> LOL
> 
> time to runs some errands for the boss(girlfriend) get ready for some xmas dinner before all our chinese friends *send a nuke my way.*



, Yes we will nuke you , we will nuke you, we have tons of nukes and missiles.
Hey, the Chinese are talking like the Pakistanis.?
Oh yeah, they are twin brothers..


----------



## Water Car Engineer

6642.CN said:


> lol Africa! no DNA tests have proved Han Chinese origin can be traced to Africa. they are a different people having different civilization. now don't say we all came from the Sun from which all the planets of this solar system had been created. You Japanese are developed today because of the Han Chinese and thats the point. you are free to live like Africans btw.



















Everyone can trace their origins back to eastern Africa.


----------



## prototype

Bhim said:


> , Yes we will nuke you , we will nuke you, we have tons of nukes and missiles.
> Hey, the Chinese are talking like the Pakistanis.?
> Oh yeah, they are twin brothers..



No they r not like Pakistani's,Pakistani's talk about the n word at every drop of hat,but they atleast agree on 1 thing MAD is inevitable

now here we have some Chinese who claim that their fake ego and their position in 10th dimension will protect them from an India retaliatory strike if they nuked India.

And their reason India do not have as much as nukes as china have,those loonies even dont know that even 1 bomb is more than enough


----------



## Crash Override

HongWu said:


> Even armed with American weapons, the Pakistan Army was not more advanced than the Indians. The Indians could buy from the Soviets and from Europe. Now, with Chinese weapons, Pakistan Army will be one generation technology ahead of India. China itself will be two generations ahead.


____________________________________________

whoever you are!! Thanks a lot!! I laughed out loud after a long time!!
Thanks again for making my day!!


----------



## Crash Override

kamakazi attack said:


> you have enough nuke in china, russia and the US to flatten every single inch of the earth tenth time over
> 
> what in the world would an army fight for? assuming it even survive a nuclear holocaust?
> 
> who is going to feed your superpower army when all the civilian is dead? who the hell is going to man the internet so PDF trolls can come on and said "my country's nukes is better than yours?"your army is going troll around in radiation infested land to defend and fight for what?
> 
> there is a reason why its is called M.A.D MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION get the .... ASSURED DESTRUCTION
> 
> the nuke bomb dropped on japan by the US was around 17- 21 kilotons that is the 17-21 x 1000 tons of TNT... and look at what it medium size city
> 
> the most highest yielding nuke ever exploded was 50 megaton which is 50 MILLIONS TNT...and it not difficult to have it in the 100 s megaton, the soviet didn't want to test it for fear of too much nuclear fallout.
> 
> have you seen picture of Nagasaki and Hiroshima after a 17 kilotons? what would the world look like if you got thousand of megatons bomb going off? once again hence the word "MUTUAL ASSURED DESTRUCTION"
> 
> no pun intended... i though you boys are just messing around in this thread with hypothetical nuke battle...LOL now I think you guys actually think if there was a nuclear war you can just wake up the next morning go on the internet hit up some **** and jerk off like the day before. and that your superpower army would come out of their bunker and fire their a-ks and then hide when the next megaton drop.
> 
> please eloporate on the "superpower" plan to keep on fighting after the a nuclear exchange. are the americans going to their submarines and head over to russia to duke it out?
> 
> let me see, the US and Russia all of the sudden is going to start firing bullets after nuke already has been used? considering that russia has 12,000 warheads and the americans have 10,000.  that is like a bunch of thugs with ak-47 and m-16 battling it out then decided to stop srop their guns and pick of some rocks to thrown at each other when there still plenty of bullets and guns left.
> 
> seriously is this what they are teaching you in china? "comrades...our army will still be fighting and standing after every single SOB in the world is dead from nuclear war...our army just got to hunker down in the Himalayas for thousand of years till all the radiation is gone..off with the suit...where's the ladies at?"
> 
> dam is this a feakin joke dawg? is this the prevailing though in the chinese public?


________________________________________________

Army will fight under Nuclear Umbrella!! You Spoil Sport!!
Let him speak more about nuclear war!! pleeeaassseeee!!


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

alex mercer said:


> No they r not like Pakistani's,Pakistani's talk about the n word at every drop of hat,but they atleast agree on 1 thing *MAD is inevitable*
> 
> now here we have some Chinese who claim that their fake ego and their position in 10th dimension will protect them from an India retaliatory strike if they nuked India.
> 
> And their reason India do not have as much as nukes as china have,those loonies even dont know that even 1 bomb is more than enough



The thing is, India only has tiny 20kt nukes, that is not nearly enough to guarantee Mutually Assured Destruction.

The entire Indian nuclear arsenal is only about one megaton in total. 

On the other hand, *one single* American/Chinese/Russian nuke... is already several megatons each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What a mature argument!



How would you explain the guy's obsession with nuking India?

At least be consistent and call for the nuking of US and Japan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

below_freezing said:


> of course, we'll take the western hemisphere with us. If not, then we should return Alaska to Russia, grant Hawaii independence, return southwestern US to Mexico which the US stole, return Washington to Canada, grant the currently occupied under the US boot Confederate States of America its well deserved independence, and finally, the original colony at Massachussetts to Great Britain. the US can keep DC.



How can you grant anything when you're obliterated?

What about Montana, the Dakotas, Michigan and New York? Rhode Island etc. 

Also California will form the New California Republic!


----------



## 6642.CN

Varghese said:


> Everyone can trace their origins back to eastern Africa.



the point was Japanese have Han ancestry. 

















i rest my case here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> Also California will form the New California Republic!



NCR! 

Let's not forget the backstory of how the nuclear war came about though...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

anon45 said:


> *How would you explain the guy's obsession with nuking India?*



Well I certainly would not explain it like you did... 



anon45 said:


> You get molested by an Indian when you were little or something?



But I'm going to assume you were joking and just leave it there...


----------



## Thomas

The right wing chinese attitudes expressed in the article and this thread should be a wake up call. It is kind of remeniscent of pre WWII Japanese attitudes. Currently the Chinese military is held in check by the Government. But if they ever in the future exert control watchout.


----------



## Zaildar

Its inappropriate to term it as "LOOTED" land.
Everyone has pie, by same logic it could be said to neighbors too.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Thomas said:


> The *right wing* chinese attitudes expressed in the article and this thread should be a wake up call. It is kind of remeniscent of pre WWII Japanese attitudes. Currently the Chinese military is held in check by the Government. But if they ever in the future exert control watchout.



What's wrong with being right-wing or left-wing?


----------



## HongWu

Solomon2 said:


> Perhaps this warmongering general is a good indication of the policies China will pursue 5-15 years from now.


Nope. China is starting right now. China will rise to become the most powerful nation in the world again. And any country (like India) who tries to stop this will be targeted by the PLA.



kamakazi attack said:


> you have enough nuke in china, russia and the US to flatten every single inch of the earth tenth time over


LOL. That's so ignorant. In the real world of military professionals, when superpowers go to war they are expected to go nuclear. Obviously India is not a superpower but they should expect China to go nuclear right away because this is how the big boys play.



Urbanized Greyhound said:


> China cannot adopt the same measures to rise as did the erstwhile colonial powers.


Actually, China should colonize and plunder India because New Delhi is an enemy of China. They are proud of it. Enemies deserve no mercy.



alex mercer said:


> Those r even big retards who think that India will loss it's second strike capacity if China nuked as first,we will make sure each and every one will go down with us if we r made to fall.


LOL. India doesn't even have an Agni-II working. China can do a massive first strike on Indian military and industrial targets. India cannot retaliate at all, except shooting at the Himalaya mountains. India's 2 kiloton atomic weapons can't even damage very much in Tibet either.



alex mercer said:


> And their reason India do not have as much as nukes as china have,those loonies even dont know that even 1 bomb is more than enough


Keep dreaming, Indians. Nobody is afraid of your 2 kiloton atomic weapons with no delivery system. China is happy to send you megatons of thermonuclear action for trying to steal China's land.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> The thing is, India only has tiny 20kt nukes, that is not nearly enough to guarantee Mutually Assured Destruction.
> 
> The entire Indian nuclear arsenal is only about one megaton in total.
> 
> On the other hand, *one single* American/Chinese/Russian nuke... is already several megatons each.


Yes, one JL-2 missile has about 5 warhead MIRV with about ~400 kiloton yield. A Type 094 SSBN carries 12 JL-2 missiles.

As soon as India gets aggressive in Tibet, we can open fire on the Indian military. Then PLA moves into India to plunder the gold and jewels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India Rising

HongWu said:


> Nope. China is starting right now. China will rise to become the most powerful nation in the world again. And any country (like India) who tries to stop this will be targeted by the PLA.
> 
> 
> LOL. That's so ignorant. In the real world of military professionals, when superpowers go to war they are expected to go nuclear. Obviously India is not a superpower but they should expect China to go nuclear right away because this is how the big boys play.
> 
> 
> Actually, China should colonize and plunder India because New Delhi is an enemy of China. They are proud of it. Enemies deserve no mercy.
> 
> 
> LOL. India doesn't even have an Agni-II working. China can do a massive first strike on Indian military and industrial targets. India cannot retaliate at all, except shooting at the Himalaya mountains. India's 2 kiloton atomic weapons can't even damage very much in Tibet either.
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming, Indians. Nobody is afraid of your 2 kiloton atomic weapons with no delivery system. China is happy to send you megatons of thermonuclear action for trying to steal China's land.
> 
> 
> Yes, one JL-2 missile has about 5 warhead MIRV with about ~400 kiloton yield. A Type 094 SSBN carries 12 JL-2 missiles.
> 
> As soon as India gets aggressive in Tibet, we can open fire on the Indian military. Then PLA moves into India to plunder the gold and jewels.


first try to capture a small island ..named taiwan...


----------



## Jade

Thomas said:


> The right wing chinese attitudes expressed in the article and this thread should be a wake up call. It is kind of remeniscent of pre WWII Japanese attitudes. Currently the Chinese military is held in check by the Government. But if they ever in the future exert control watchout.



That is so true. It is really frightening if ever Chinese military start exerting control over its government


----------



## HongWu

India Rising said:


> first try to capture a small island ..named taiwan...


Ha ha.... it's only because USA defends Taiwan that mainland cannot simply take it. It has been this way since 1950's.

But USA will not defend India. Indian Army will fall like flowers in front of the PLA. It will be much more devastating than 1962... it will be like 1962 with tactical nuclear weapons.


----------



## India Rising

not worth talking


----------



## HongWu

India Rising said:


> any major victory of PLA against any nation so far....??


1959 Defend North Korea against USA
1962 Defend Tibet against India
1965 Defend North Vietnam against USA
1969 Defend China against Soviet Union
1979 Defend border against Vietnam (1984 and 1988 again)

Since 2000, China has been constantly clashing with the USA and Japan with navy, submarine and air force.

Compared to China's power, India is a piece of cake. We can beat down India with a massive air and missile attack and there is no way India can defend itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ares

I cant believe it, this thread is getting dumber by the post ..a bunch of Chinese kids think nuclear holocaust is some play station game... colonization is the new word learnt at school today...*really reflects upon this high IQ chinese like to boast about.*


----------



## ChinaRocks

jade1982 said:


> That is so true. It is really frightening if ever Chinese military start exerting control over its government



You should be and the goi must be on full alert too, but this war scenairo can be avoided if india return the entire south tibet and kashmire to its rightful owner, or else may god save india.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*@HONGWU

After reading so Much rubbish+sensless+silly+stupid+idiotic+baseless posts from you i just wana say....!*


----------



## ChinaRocks

B_R_I_C said:


> *@HONGWU
> 
> After reading so Much rubish+sensless+silly+stupid posts from you i just wana say....!*



Dont get carry away with emotion buddy, different people have different point of views


----------



## Bhim

ChinaRocks said:


> You should be and the goi must be on full alert too, but this war scenairo can be avoided if india return the entire south tibet and kashmire to its rightful owner, or else may god save india.



Look here brave man, I know your @ss is itching for war, but you know what you better care for your country. Its a paper castle, one spark and you are history.


----------



## somebozo

Chairman Mao said "Quantity has its own quality"


----------



## HongWu

somebozo said:


> Chairman Mao said "Quantity has its own quality"


China has come a long way since Chairman Mao. Who can stand against the PLA? Even the USA is scared of China's military power.  India should prepare for a major beating.

China's 60th Anniversary national day - timelapse and slow motion - 7D and 5DmkII on Vimeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bhim said:


> Look here brave man, I know your @ss is itching for war, but you know what you better care for your country. Its a paper castle, one spark and you are history.



LOl, they are just masturbating with there Brains...you know Internet warriors..

@warmongers

*We are ready to pay price just bring it on if you got Balls..!*


----------



## ares

somebozo said:


> Chairman Mao said "Quantity has its own quality"



*"Quantity has a quality of its own" *Napoleon Bonaparte said it and not Mao zedong .


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

somebozo said:


> Chairman Mao said "Quantity has its own quality"



*so, Did you Learned something from chairman mao? 

*


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The thing is, India only has tiny 20kt nukes, that is not nearly enough to guarantee Mutually Assured Destruction.
> 
> The entire Indian nuclear arsenal is only about one megaton in total.
> 
> On the other hand, *one single* American/Chinese/Russian nuke... is already several megatons each.



You do realize that the "Megaton" bombs were there to only compensate for the utterly ridiculous CEP of the delivery systems during the previous decades don't you? 

Even on the non nuclear front, the US is developing the Small diameter bomb, why do you think they are doing it?

With a CEP of +- 500 meters weapons HAD to be in the megatons to take out hardened underground shelters. Not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

6642.CN said:


> the point was Japanese have Han ancestry.
> 
> i rest my case here.



And the ancestry of the Han Chinese harks back to South East Asia. So what exactly is your point?


----------



## Rafi

If China really wanted to recover this territory, it would not be that difficult for them, China is a major world power, with plenty of power projection. 

It would take them less than 2 weeks to comprehensively defeat the indian armed forces on land, sea and air, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Rafi said:


> If China really wanted to recover this territory, it would not be that difficult for them, China is a major world power, with plenty of power projection.
> 
> It would take them less than 2 weeks to comprehensively defeat the indian armed forces on land, sea and air, in my opinion.



China has only as much conventional advantage wrt India as India enjoys wrt Pakistan and maybe even lesser than that.

So your prediction if true in India-China case,same will apply in Pakistan-India case.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Rafi said:


> If China really wanted to recover this territory, it would not be that difficult for them, China is a major world power, with plenty of power projection.
> 
> It would take them less than 2 weeks to comprehensively defeat the indian armed forces on land, sea and air, *in my opinion*.




*That is the difference.........*


----------



## Rafi

B_R_I_C said:


> *That is the difference.........*



It is apparent that in every field the PLA is ahead of india, but the biggest advantage is much of the weapon systems are indigenous, whereas india imports much of her systems from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

The PLA is also one of the most experienced military forces in the world, it is the only country post WW2 to have fought the US military and much of the worlds army's to a stalemate, even though at the time she was far behind in terms of military technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Rafi said:


> It is apparent that in every field the PLA is ahead of india, but the biggest advantage is much of the weapon systems are indigenous, whereas india imports much of her systems from abroad.



Am i denying this fact that chiness military is ahead of India??

You failed to comprehend my reply..! In your post you said it will take 2 weeks to defeat India..!

That was the diffrence..!

P.S If ever a full scale war happen between India and China..! Then that will be going to be one of the most bloodiest war this time...Mark my words..!


----------



## Rafi

B_R_I_C said:


> Am i denying this fact that chiness military is ahead of India??
> 
> You failed to comprehend my reply..! In your post you said it will take 2 weeks to defeat India..!
> 
> That was the diffrence..!
> 
> P.S If ever a full scale war happen between India and China..! Then that will be going to be one of the most bloodiest war this time...Mark my words..!



Yes in my opinion based upon the ORBAT of the two countries and the resources both states can call upon, in about 2 weeks the indian armed forces will be defeated, whereas the PLA would have achieved all their objectives if such a war was to take place.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Rafi said:


> Yes *in my opinion *based upon the ORBAT of the two countries and the resources both states can call upon, in about 2 weeks the indian armed forces will be defeated, whereas the PLA would have achieved all their objectives if such a war was to take place.



*lol, Thats what i pointed out in my first post..

You are free to give your opinion on any matter no one is stopping you...

Thats the difference...

Anyway enjoy...*


----------



## Rafi

Remember at the time of the Korean War the US was at the height of it's power - it had just a few years earlier managed to defeat the Axis Powers in wide ranging theatres such as Europe and the Far East. 

It was unchallenged except by the Soviet Union, and even they did not have the capacity to challenge the economic and industrial power of the US. 

Also it was not the US alone, it had many countries supporting it in the so-called United Nations forces. And if I can be frank the North Koreans were pretty useless, so it was the PLA - that fought one of the global super powers and much of it's allies single-handedly. 

I would advise our indian friends to not mess with a nation like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

Rafi said:


> It is apparent that in every field the PLA is ahead of india, but the biggest advantage is much of the weapon systems are indigenous, whereas india imports much of her systems from abroad.


Yes, because China makes everything indigenously, it can ramp up mass production in a war situation. But India can't even make spare parts and would have to run to Russia or US or Europe for spare parts. In a war, most of their foreign purchase equipment might not be combat ready without proper maintenance.



B_R_I_C said:


> P.S If ever a full scale war happen between India and China..! Then that will be going to be one of the most bloodiest war this time...Mark my words..!


Yes, it will be a huge war. But it looks like the Indian military wants to fight China in the Himalayas, so the war will be inevitable. In the end, it is impossible for China to physically defeat 1.2 billion Indians, but it is possible to break up the union into many states. 

The process of break-up will be bloody for India and there could be massive redistribution of land and revolts by lower castes. This is the inevitable outcome because India is an unstable and aggressive country against its neighbors.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

HongWu said:


> Yes, it will be a huge war. But it looks like the Indian military wants to fight China in the Himalayas, so the war will be inevitable. In the end, it is impossible for China to physically defeat 1.2 billion Indians, but it is possible to break up the union into many states.
> 
> The process of break-up will be bloody for India and there could be massive redistribution of land and revolts by lower castes. This is the inevitable outcome because India is an unstable and aggressive country against its neighbors.






lol .  Best of luck


----------



## ironman

Rafi said:


> Remember at the time of the Korean War the US was at the height of it's power - it had just a few years earlier managed to defeat the Axis Powers in wide ranging theatres such as Europe and the Far East.
> 
> It was unchallenged except by the Soviet Union, and even they did not have the capacity to challenge the economic and industrial power of the US.
> 
> Also it was not the US alone, it had many countries supporting it in the so-called United Nations forces. And if I can be frank the North Koreans were pretty useless, so it was the PLA - that fought one of the global super powers and much of it's allies single-handedly.
> 
> I would advise our indian friends to not mess with a nation like that.



Can we apply same logic in India and Pakistan?.. just curiosity.


----------



## Rafi

You are welcome to try, but frankly if you did not attack - even after the parliament and Mumbai attacks, the indian forces credibility is zero, it is too weak in certain areas - that are it's Achilles heel.


----------



## mikkix

B_R_I_C said:


> *lol, Thats what i pointed out in my first post..
> 
> You are free to give you opinion on any matter no one is stopping you...
> 
> Thats the difference...
> 
> Anyway enjoy...*



hey by the way who is the first one in your avatar.


----------



## ares

Rafi said:


> You are welcome to try, but frankly if you did not attack - even after the parliament and Mumbai attacks, the indian forces credibility is zero, it is too weak in certain areas - that are it's Achilles heel.



But you do forget..we did defeat you in two weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman

Rafi said:


> You are welcome to try, but frankly if you did not attack - even after the parliament and Mumbai attacks, the indian forces credibility is zero, it is too weak in certain areas - that are it's Achilles heel.



My Bengali friend is saying Hi in skype. I will be back in a minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

mikkix said:


> hey by the way who is the first one in your avatar.



President of Brazil..!

And his name is Luiz Inácio, Lula da Silva


----------



## PureAryan

"China is a sleeping giant. But when she awakes the world will tremble"
Napolean Bonaparte


----------



## Rafi

ares said:


> But you do forget..we did defeat you in two weeks.



That is true, but in a territory divided by a thousand miles, that had a raging insurgency, where it's troops were massively outnumbered. 

Try it on the Pakistani Homeland - if you dare but if even the Mumbai and parliament attacks and other things - cause india not to retaliate then I am afraid the indian armed forces and state, realise that any such war with Pakistan is unwinnable


----------



## India Rising

Rafi said:


> That is true, but in a territory divided by a thousand miles, that had a raging insurgency, where it's troops were massively outnumbered.
> 
> Try it on the Pakistani Homeland - if you dare but if even the Mumbai and parliament attacks and other things - cause india not to retaliate then I am afraid the indian armed forces and state, realise that any such war with Pakistan is unwinnable


pakistan accused us for all the bombing in pakistan.. they even have the evidence... if india didnot attack pakistan after mumbai incident and if there is big question mark over indian army..then try to think what is the credibility of pakistanis army who cannot do anything after having 100 of mumbai like bombings in pakistan....


----------



## Rafi

B_R_I_C said:


> President of Brazil..!
> 
> And his name is Luiz Inácio, Lula da Silva



Former President of Brazil and a great man, also a friend of Pakistan


----------



## ironman

Rafi said:


> That is true, but in a territory divided by a thousand miles, that had a raging insurgency, where it's troops were massively outnumbered.
> 
> Try it on the Pakistani Homeland - if you dare but if even the Mumbai and parliament attacks and other things - cause india not to retaliate then I am afraid the indian armed forces and state, realise that any such war with Pakistan is unwinnable




Is there any tourism development happening in Siachin now a days?


----------



## mikkix

B_R_I_C said:


> President of Brazil..!
> 
> And his name is Luiz Inácio, Lula da Silva



you missed some in your avatar......


----------



## Rafi

India Rising said:


> pakistan accused us for all the bombing in pakistan.. they even have the evidence... if india didnot attack pakistan after mumbai incident and if there is big question mark over indian army..then try to think what is the credibility of pakistanis army who cannot do anything after having 100 of mumbai like bombings in pakistan....



My friend just over 1,200 people were killed in 2010 in terrorist attacks in Pakistan.

This is the amount of people killed in Naxalite attacks.

Deadly mission
Last year more than 1,000 people were killed in Naxalite areas, many of them civilians.
Baderna freely admits that he and Latta took part in the planting of roadside bombs that killed scores of policemen.
"I was involved in three big operations near Dantewade (Southern Chhattisgarh). In the first seven people were killed and we were both involved in that. In the second nineteen people were killed and in the third one, sixteen people were killed. And there were lots of smaller operations too."
Baderna insists that he never killed civilians, but concentrated solely on targeting police officers.

Last year more than 1000 people were killed in Naxalite areas
"We planted the landmines in the road when we knew that policemen were coming in large numbers. There were two buttons, red and green, and our duty was just to press the red button and it would explode."
To help convince me that they took care not to kill civilians, Latta adds:
"We had intelligence from the village. They would tells us that the police are coming and then we would set off the explosives. We had the registration numbers of the police cars, so we knew [if] it was the police coming."
How, I asked them, did they justify the taking of human life to justify their group or personal ideology?
"I can't explain" replied Latta, "he will tell you", pointing at her husband.
Staring me straight in the eye, Baderna replies: "I felt that we were fighting a noble cause. Police are hired to work for businessmen and capitalists and we are society's policemen. So, there is nothing wrong with killing the police."
Baderna seemed untroubled by the fact that he and his fellow insurgents had been taking supplies from the very same capitalists that he despises the police so much for protecting.

Baderna and Latta do not want their daughter to follow in their footsteps
Not only that but he gives me the distinct impression that he still feels the killing of policemen is justified.
This despite the fact that he claims to have turned his back on Naxalism and is talking to me inside a police station full of armed officers.
The couple went on to tell me how they got married in the jungle in a simple Naxalite ceremony.


----------



## ares

Rafi said:


> That is true, but in a territory divided by a thousand miles, that had a raging insurgency, where it's troops were massively outnumbered.
> 
> Try it on the Pakistani Homeland - if you dare but if even the Mumbai and parliament attacks and other things - cause india not to retaliate then I am afraid the indian armed forces and state, realise that any such war with Pakistan is unwinnable



Give any excuse what you want.. but bottom line remains the same.

*India forced your army to surrender within two weeks 
*
Even we were fighting on two separate fronts.. separated by thousand miles.

India being a responsible nation does not want a nuclear holocaust..otherwise you would have your same two weeks theory action again and again.


----------



## PureAryan

ares said:


> But you do forget..we did defeat you in two weeks.



of course you defeated us in 2 weeks through deceit, through terrorism using mukti bahini which unleashed death and destruction in bengal, when mukti bahini was unable to defeat pakistani army and when it was exhausted you invaded, 

Whats worse is pakistan army was fighting 1600 kilometres away, it was by far the largest distance any army was fighting from its land since WW2 and it took you 2 weeks to defeat an army which had no air and naval support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

ironman said:


> Is there any tourism development happening in Siachin now a days?



Yes we have a lovely beach resort there especially for our indian friends, do not forget to pack your swimming trunks, and also remember to bring your bucket and spade.


----------



## Rafi

ares said:


> Give any excuse what you want.. but bottom line remains the same.
> 
> *India forced your army to surrender within two weeks
> *
> Even we were fighting on two separate fronts.. separated by thousand miles.
> 
> India being a responsible nation does not want a nuclear holocaust..otherwise you would have your same two weeks theory action again and again.



Bring it on son, don't just flap your lips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Rafi said:


> Former President of Brazil and a great man, also a friend of Pakistan



Former?? When?? I think Missed the News..!

Anyway,,He is a Great and strong man who take decisions on his own


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The Sino-Pakistan alliance is stronger now than it has ever been.

If India attacks Pakistan, not only are they attacking our close ally, India would also be threatening our access to Gwadar, pipelines and KKH.

If India attacks Pakistan, they will be hit on two fronts, by both China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

mikkix said:


> you missed some in your avatar......



Rafi asked me only for first one..


----------



## ironman

PureAryan said:


> of course you defeated us in 2 weeks through deceit, through terrorism using mukti bahini which unleashed death and destruction in bengal, when mukti bahini was unable to defeat pakistani army and when it was exhausted you invaded,
> 
> *Whats worse is pakistan army was fighting 1600 kilometres away*, it was by far the largest distance any army was fighting from its land since WW2 and it took you 2 weeks to defeat an army which had no air and naval support.



What even worse is that you still consider it is 1600 Km away while you are a part of it. That is why the problem begun


----------



## Rafi

Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, who steps down after two terms on Jan. 1, urged Brazilians to support his successor, Dilma Rousseff, in just the same way as he was supported at &#8220;all times.&#8221;

During a nationwide televised speech today, Lula said Brazil&#8217;s economy will expand by &#8220;a record of almost 8 percent&#8221; this year. Brazil&#8217;s economy grew 7.85 percent in 1985 and 9.2 percent in 1980, according to the Institute of Applied Economic Research, known as IPEA.

&#8220;I ask everyone to support the new president, just as you supported me in all moments,&#8221; Lula said in his speech. &#8220;This also means demanding in the right time.&#8221;

Yes Lula is a great man, also a good friend of Pakistan and the developing world, may he enjoy his retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

PureAryan said:


> of course you defeated us in 2 weeks through deceit, through terrorism using mukti bahini which unleashed death and destruction in bengal, *when mukti bahini was unable to defeat pakistani army and when it was exhausted you invaded,
> *
> Whats worse is pakistan army was fighting 1600 kilometres away, it was by far the largest distance any army was fighting from its land since WW2 and it took you 2 weeks to defeat an army which had no air and naval support.



Do not twist history..it was Pakistani armed forces which declared war on India with operation chengiz khan...with your belief that preemptive strikes will destroy Indian airforce.

And if you did not deploy enough troops/aircrafts/ navy to defend East Pakistan ..is it our fault?..It is you who believed that *"Defence of east lies in west."*


----------



## Rafi

Yes like you do with the erstwhile Tibetan Govt in Exile, you supported the insurgents fully. It's just when you back stabbed PRC the PLA kicked the crap out of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Sino-Pakistan alliance is stronger now than it has ever been.
> 
> If India attacks Pakistan, not only are they attacking our close ally, India would also be threatening our access to Gwadar, pipelines and KKH.
> 
> If India attacks Pakistan, they will be hit on two fronts, by both China and Pakistan.



*You say such ..but no special events transpired in Sino-Pakistan relationship ..which already did not exist in 1960s and 70s*


----------



## mikkix

B_R_I_C said:


> Rafi asked me only for first one..



go back to your post and see who asked you.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> you missed some in your avatar......



Who would that be?


----------



## ares

Rafi said:


> Yes like you do with the erstwhile Tibetan Govt in Exile, you supported the insurgents fully. It's just when you back stabbed PRC the PLA kicked the crap out of you.



But after that we beat the crap out you!!

PS : don't get so emotional


----------



## Rafi

ares said:


> *You say such ..but no special events transpired in Sino-Pakistan relationship ..which already did not exist in 1960s and 70s*



Pakistan is not the same Pakistan of the 60's and 70's and neither is the Peoples Republic of China.


----------



## PureAryan

ares said:


> Do not twist history..it was Pakistani armed forces which declared war on India with operation chengiz khan...with your belief that preemptive strikes will destroy Indian airforce.
> 
> And if you did not deploy enough troops/aircrafts/ navy to defend East Pakistan ..is it our fault?..It is you who believed that *"Defence of east lies in west."*



Operation Chengiz Khan was carried out on 3rd december on western pakistan but you invaded east pakistan on 21 november. I dont have to give you any sources to prove to you, Indira asked menakshaw in April 71 to invade east pakistan, menakshaw said it would only be possible in winter season because during summer bengal becomes flooded with rain you have been planning it for months and you succeeded, you were provoking pakistani army by regularly firing army posts but when the army didn't retaliate you invaded.Read the memoir of menakshaw


----------



## ares

Rafi said:


> Pakistan is not the same Pakistan of the 60's and 70's and neither is the Peoples Republic of China.



Your argument being that India is the same??


----------



## ChinaRocks

Rafi said:


> Yes like you do with the erstwhile Tibetan Govt in Exile, you supported the insurgents fully. It's just when you back stabbed PRC the PLA kicked the crap out of you.



Yes india experty is backstabbing and provokation but it aint that bad if you are strong and can stand up to your enermy.otherwise it just plain stupidity and deserve a good kick in the assss just like what happened in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

PureAryan said:


> Operation Chengiz Khan was carried out on 3rd december on western pakistan but you invaded east pakistan on 21 november. I dont have to give you any sources to prove to you, Indira asked menakshaw in April 71 to invade east pakistan, menakshaw said it would only be possible in winter season because during summer bengal becomes flooded with rain you have been planning it for months and you succeeded, you were provoking pakistani army by regularly firing army posts but when the army didn't retaliate you invaded.Read the memoir of menakshaw



From 21 November onwards minor skirmishes were taking place...*war was not declared by either side*...raiding parties use to enter fight and withdraw..this even consolidated by fact the 3 Pakistani Sabre were shot down in Indian airspace on 22nd November while on a strafing mission.

Funny part is now you complain that you were fighting on two different fronts separated by thousand miles but it was you who chose to fight on two fronts..you could have easily concentrated your forces in east and let defence of East be in East it self...as Indian had no strategic objectives in the west.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> *You say such ..but no special events transpired in Sino-Pakistan relationship ..which already did not exist in 1960s and 70s*



Wrong.

Didn't you read my post?

Pakistan has now become a "vital artery" for China, with Gwadar port, oil pipelines, and the KKH. The supply lines run through the Northern areas of Pakistan, into China's western border. Any attack on Pakistan, is a direct attack on Chinese interests.

This did not exist previously, and it's important to note that Sino-Pakistani relations have become much stronger since 2001, during which time Pakistan has become much closer to China at the expense of American influence there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Bias Neutral said:


> What about China giving back Aksai Chin back to India?
> 
> Or the land that Pakistan gave to China (can someone explain why Pakistan did this?)



You went off from topic, there is discussion about china & its disputed territorial problems.
Pakistan & China hasnt any territorial problems so let focus on topic.


----------



## 6642.CN

ChinaRocks said:


> Yes india experty is backstabbing and provokation but it aint that bad if you are strong and can stand up to your enermy.otherwise it just plain stupidity and deserve a good kick in the assss just like what happened in 1962.



three Tibetan separatists have fled China's Sichuan province and you know where they have gone to? india. now judge how effective indian network is in China. you guys keep boasting, india will split China's Tibet. Pakistan underestimated india in 1971 and paid the price. the Chinese govt is doing the same. one of the indian weapons that no one has is that it can deceive people easily, as one Pakistani member has already said, india defeated Pakistan in 1971 within two weeks through deceit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Didn't you read my post?
> 
> Pakistan has now become a "vital artery" for China, with Gwadar port, oil pipelines, and the KKH. The supply lines run through the Northern areas of Pakistan, into China's western border. Any attack on Pakistan, is a direct attack on Chinese interests.
> 
> This did not exist previously, and it's important to note that Sino-Pakistani relations have become much stronger since 2001, during which time Pakistan has become much closer to China at the expense of American influence there.




Neither Gwadar has been completed..nor KKH is active...which supply line running through Pakistan northern areas to China?? ..what has it supplied so far ??

What has happened in 2001..which have made Pakistan- China come so close ..if your are referring to starting of WOT..Pakistan is still part of it..and recent wikileaks have shown amount of influence even an American ambassador enjoy over entire Pakistani politcal setup and even military brass(such that appointment of Pakistan air force chief is done after approval from Americans.)


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> Neither Gwadar has been completed..nor KKH is active...which supply line running through Pakistan western border to China?? ..what has it supplied so far ??
> 
> What has happened in 2001..which have made Pakistan- China come so close ..if your are referring to starting of WOT..Pakistan is still part of it..and recent wikileaks have shown amount of influence even an American ambassador enjoy over entire Pakistani politcal setup and even military brass(such that appointment of Pakistan air force chief is done after approval from Americans.)



As Pakistani sentiment turned away from the Americans during the WoT, the Sino-Pakistan relationship got much stronger.

If you attack Pakistan, you are putting Gwadar at risk, and thus our future method of bypassing the Malacca straits. That is too strategically important for us not to get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

ChinaRocks said:


> Yes india experty is backstabbing and provokation but it aint that bad if you are strong and can stand up to your enermy.otherwise it just plain stupidity and deserve a good kick in the assss just like what happened in 1962.


I think MMS is going to do another forward policy like 1962. Look at his facial expression and hand position. He is hostile and aggressive. The Indian Army is ready to attack. In comparison, PM Wen's posture is defensive and concerned.









India has ambitions to be the most powerful Asian country in the 21st century. India wants to contain China together with the US. The next Sino-Indian War will happen soon -- one country will destroy the other and carve it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

Rafi said:


> Pakistan is not the same Pakistan of the 60's and 70's and neither is the Peoples Republic of China.



I think it is time for Pakistan to see how trustworthy the govt of China is. China has said Kashmir is an issue that should be solved bilaterally between Pakistan and india. now Pakistan should march towards Kashmir. lets see whether the Chinese govt sends PLA troops or not. otherwise, are you going to wait for one more decade? and please don't believe in dialogue theory... talks won't work. I don't understand why Beijing is talking about talks. don't get trapped.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> *I think it is time for Pakistan to see how trustworthy the govt of China is.*



EDIT: I think you got the message.


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As Pakistani sentiment turned away from the Americans during the WoT, the Sino-Pakistan relationship got much stronger.
> 
> If you attack Pakistan, you are putting Gwadar at risk, and thus our future method of bypassing the Malacca straits. That is too strategically important for us not to get involved.



Pakistani public sentiment towards Americans has been off and on plenty of times in its history.

In 1950s and 1960s Pakistani public was pretty pro American..but After 1971 they became anti-American.

In 1980s again there was another pro American mood swing but since 1990 they have become anti -Ameircan 

Irrespective of Pakistani public mood swings..their leaders(democratic or dictatorial ) have always been pro- Ameirca..and Americans have enjoyed huge influence within pakistan, something China or Saudi Arabia can only dream off.

Too your second point ..you know why India maintains its troops on Siachen ..because from Siachen,, KKH can easily cut off with direct artillery fire..so Chinese supply lines(if through KKH) are in much more vulnerable than through Mallaca straits..and I would think Chinese government would be smarter than that.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ares said:


> Too your second point ..you know why India maintains its troops on Siachen ..because from Siachen,, *KKH can easily cut off with direct artillery fire..*so Chinese supply lines(if through KKH) are in much more vulnerable than through Mallaca straits..and I would think Chinese government would be smarter than that.



And the entire North-east India can be cut off via the "Chicken's neck" corridor, allowing the numerous local insurgencies to take over.

I think India is smarter than that, i.e. trying to pick a fight with both China and Pakistan at the same time.

You can't even beat one... so I don't know how you can possibly want to pick a fight with TWO at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And the entire North-east India cut be cut off via the "Chicken's neck" corridor, allowing the numerous local insurgencies to take over.
> 
> I think India is smarter than that, i.e. trying to pick a fight with both China and Pakistan.



Though it does not validate your gwadar port theory .... but thats why India is signing transit agreements with bangladesh and Bhutan..so even if chicken neck area is cut India will not loose link to northeast.


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Do you think the Chinese government is NOT trustworthy?
> 
> If you want to take our flag, at least try to talk some sense.



you misunderstood my point. please don't take a sentence out of its context. my point was why we (we meaning Chinese and Pakistanis) can't take it as green signal by Beijing meaning go ahead. now I don't think the Beijing Govt has any intention to take Chinese land back from india. this is the case, you will see. it seems Beijing has already accepted the Macmohan line. listen, don't trust govt blindly. grow a habit to criticize the govt. self criticism is not a bad thing. all govts deceive deceive their own people. for domestic reasons and for Taipei, Beijing is not publicly saying that it has accepted the Macmohan line. it doesn't want to lose face and give chance to DPP or KMT to brand it as traitor. listen I am an analysts. otherwise tell me why Beijing is saying that Wen's india visit is fruitful and india China should co-operate. every Chinese media is repeatedly saying this. why? why today we think that KMT was a traitor? anyway, what I want to say is that no body should play with the Kashmiris' sentiments for own business. how can one give hope to them and then maintain a safe distance? now Beijing itself won't do anything and would not also let others do anything. 

see how indians are giving shelters to separatists. and still Beijing is saying india is China's partner. i think, its time to Beijing to talk sense. 

Three Tibetan Monks Flee China After Arrest Warrant Issued -- NTDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

ares said:


> Too your second point ..you know why India maintains its troops on Siachen ..because from Siachen,, KKH can easily cut off with direct artillery fire..so Chinese supply lines(if through KKH) are in much more vulnerable than through Mallaca straits..and I would think Chinese government would be smarter than that.


LOL. India doesn't even have any artillery in the mountains. China can move heavy artillery by KKH and later on railroads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> you misunderstood my point. please don't take a sentence out of its context. my point was why we (we meaning Chinese and Pakistanis) can't take it as green signal by Beijing meaning go ahead. now I don't think the Beijing Govt has any intention to take Chinese land back from india. this is the case, you will see. it seems Beijing has already accepted the Macmohan line. listen, don't trust govt blindly. grow a habit to criticize the govt. self criticism is not a bad thing. all govts deceive deceive their own people. for domestic reasons and for Taipei, Beijing is not publicly saying that it has accepted the Macmohan line. it doesn't want to lose face and give chance to DPP or KMT to brand it as traitor. listen I am an analysts. otherwise tell me why Beijing is saying that Wen's india visit is fruitful and india China should co-operate. every Chinese media is repeatedly saying this. why? why today we think that KMT was a traitor? anyway, what I want to say is that no body should play with the Kashmiris' sentiments for own business. how can one give hope to them and then maintain a safe distance? now Beijing itself won't do anything and would not also let others do anything.
> 
> see how indians are giving shelters to separatists. and still Beijing is saying india is China's partner. i think, its time to Beijing to talk sense.
> 
> Three Tibetan Monks Flee China After Arrest Warrant Issued -- NTDTV.com



Fair enough. 

It's fine to question the government, but I strongly believe that the current government is very trustworthy and reliable.

Much more reliable than the Western governments and other Asian governments. By far.



6642.CN said:


> i think, its time to Beijing to talk sense.



Sure, but what do you think Beijing should say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> EDIT: I think you got the message.



its OK, I am not offended, because my nation's (Chinese) security and territorial integrity are more important than any one's insult. China is in danger, it is facing a grave threat. you keep thinking whatever you like. i can't say sweet words just to appease someone. if I feel the Beijing govt is doing wrong and it will hamper China's territorial integrity, I will criticize the govt. I will shoot my own parents if they become traitor, also I will ask patriotic Chinese to shoot me if I compromise China's security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

HongWu said:


> LOL. India doesn't even have any artillery in the mountains. China can move heavy artillery by KKH and later on railroads.



Keep believing that and I hope if some one can put you inchrage of PLA ..it will great service too India.


----------



## ChinaRocks

6642.CN said:


> I think it is time for Pakistan to see how trustworthy the govt of China is. China has said Kashmir is an issue that should be solved bilaterally between Pakistan and india. now Pakistan should march towards Kashmir. lets see whether the Chinese govt sends PLA troops or not. otherwise, are you going to wait for one more decade? and please don't believe in dialogue theory... talks won't work. I don't understand why Beijing is talking about talks. don't get trapped.



yes u r right indians love to talk they never tire of talking they always come to the meeting just to set up another meeting nothing will ever get done.


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sure, but what do you think Beijing should say?



Beijing should publish the facts. I am not saying Beijing should declare war now. but Beijing should let the mainland Chinese know what actually happened and is happening. why are they suppressing facts? India no longer recognizes Tibet as part of China, its a fact, goddamn fact, the world knows it, why Chinese media is silent? goddamn, I posted the Wikileaks materials which show indian ministry of defense uses the Tibetans to humiliate the Chinese govt and also training and deploying them in the occupied areas, and the goddamn mod deleted it whenever I posted it on the Chinese forum. it seems the Chinese media is actually indian media praising india to no end. you go to all the Chinese media and you will see how they are admiring india. can you tell me what is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

We have a large advantage over india already: our average IQs are 19 points higher along with superior education system to train that IQ.

Let me explain. The standard deviation of IQs is roughly invariant across all populations, at about 15 and IQ is normally distributed. For lower IQs, the entire curve is shifted towards the negative side, meaning that someone considered smart, with smart being defined as being a standard deviation above average in IQ, in the low IQ population is merely average in the higher IQ population. Likewise, a "dumb" person in the high IQ population is already average in the low IQ population. The proportion of mentally challenged persons with IQ lower than 65 is also greater in the population with lower IQ.

In the specific cases of China and India, a mentally challenged person (with IQ 65 or lower) in China must be 2 standard deviations below average. At most then, there are only 2.1&#37; people that are mentally challenged. However, in India, to be mentally challenged with below 65 IQ only needs 1 standard deviation below average: 15.8% of India's population unable to contribute intellectual ability to its development. Likewise, the top 2.1% of india only has an IQ of 116, while China has 15.8% of its population with IQ of 116 or higher. In addition, China has a population advantage, meaning that our high IQ population far outnumbers India's (and US's), and in addition with our far lower burden of mentally incapabable peoples, will lead us to surpass both easily.

However IQ is not the only factor in national success. Education system to train that IQ is also important. With our far superior scores in science and literature (as shown by 2009 PISA test results) and India's abysmal failure in providing even basic literacy and nutrition to its citizens, the already disadvantaged Indian IQ is further disadvantaged by a lack of rigorous training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

^^*You say so but reading the post on this thread ..nobody could have predicted it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> Beijing should publish the facts. I am not saying Beijing should declare war now. but Beijing should let the mainland Chinese know what actually happened and is happening. why are they suppressing facts? India no longer recognizes Tibet as part of China, its a fact, goddamn fact, the world knows it, why Chinese media is silent? goddamn, I posted the Wikileaks materials which show indian ministry of defense uses the Tibetans to humiliate the Chinese govt and also training and deploying them in the occupied areas, and the goddamn mod deleted it whenever I posted it on the Chinese forum. it seems the Chinese media is actually indian media praising india to no end. you go to all the Chinese media and you will see how they are admiring india. can you tell me what is going on?



You've got a good point there. 

Remember what Sun zi said though: "All warfare is based on deception".

China is expanding trade with India, just like China built up a huge trading relationship with Japan and the USA. This will be very powerful when the conflict comes.

Japan for instance has slightly above 0&#37; GDP growth, their economy is stagnant. If China stops the trade, and stops the export of rare earths to Japan, their economy will be crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

below_freezing said:


> However IQ is not the only factor in national success. Education system to train that IQ is also important. With our far superior scores in science and literature (as shown by 2009 PISA test results) and India's abysmal failure in providing even basic literacy and nutrition to its citizens, the already disadvantaged Indian IQ is further disadvantaged by a lack of rigorous training.



IQ and Global Inequality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As the education system continues to improve, we will see the levels rising. This will be very good for the future.


----------



## below_freezing

US economic growth is also fake. While raw GDP growth in the US averages out to 2&#37; over the past decade, the population growth rate of the US exceeds 2%. This means that average productivity is not going up, only the number of people! Add in inflation caused by their failed economic policies (set in place by the "brilliant" white man Bernanke) and we can see a decline in purchasing power of the US. Any slight perturbation is enough to destabilize the US economy and cause it to downspiral immediately, following which there will be a civil war, possibly nuclear, and the liberation of countries such as Hawaii, California and the Confederate States of America from the US boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

below_freezing said:


> US economic growth is also fake. While raw GDP growth in the US averages out to 2&#37; over the past decade, the population growth rate of the US exceeds 2%. This means that average productivity is not going up, only the number of people! Add in inflation caused by their failed economic policies (set in place by the "brilliant" white man Bernanke) and we can see a decline in purchasing power of the US. Any slight perturbation is enough to destabilize the US economy and cause it to downspiral immediately, following which there will be a civil war, possibly nuclear, and the liberation of countries such as Hawaii, California and the Confederate States of America from the US boot.



America is trying to stop themselves falling the way of Europe, by importing huge numbers of Mexicans etc. to keep the population model stable. This will certainly lead to tensions in the long-run, due to the conflict of cultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

ares said:


> Keep believing that and I hope if some one can put you inchrage of PLA ..it will great service too India.


We all know that India is trying to buy artillery pieces from the West and India will attack once it gets those artillery pieces. India is stupid to think that they can fight an offensive war deep into Chinese territory using only a few transport aircraft and helicopters. The war will be a short episode of Chinese artillery firing on Indian mountain troops until they all die. The ones that run away find they have no supplies and die on the mountains. India attempts to supply their forward bases will be totally denied and Indian military bases will be under attack from cruise missiles on day 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You've got a good point there.
> 
> Remember what Sun zi said though: "All warfare is based on deception".
> 
> China is expanding trade with India, just like China built up a huge trading relationship with Japan and the USA. This will be very powerful when the conflict comes.
> 
> Japan for instance has slightly above 0&#37; GDP growth, their economy is stagnant. If China stops the trade, and stops the export of rare earths to Japan, their economy will be crushed.



listen when the question of deception comes, China can't beat india. You need to read Kautilya's Arthasastra which outshines the Art of War in terms of deception. Look, Nixon said in 1971, "these goddamn indians are so treacherous". India even deceived CIA successfully in 1971. anyone who can deceive CIA should not be underestimated. my intuition says, either the Beijing govt has betrayed the nation or it is digging the nation's own grave. 

as for your economic theory, let us not be so naive. it will be counter-productive. India won't be trapped, rather China will be trapped. you will see. I have already analyzed all aspects. 

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | India wall in China business


----------



## divya

Enough BS its high time that people of China should wake up and dissolve the CPC because they are going against the interst of china. China needs a revolution and then needs to attack India before India attacks China thats the only way forward...


Damn we Indians are doomed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

HongWu said:


> We all know that India is trying to buy artillery pieces from the West and India will attack once it gets those artillery pieces. India is stupid to think that they can fight an offensive war deep into Chinese territory using only a few transport aircraft and helicopters. The war will be a short episode of Chinese artillery firing on Indian mountain troops until they all die. The ones that run away find they have no supplies and die on the mountains. India attempts to supply their forward bases will be totally denied and Indian military bases will be under attack from cruise missiles on day 1.



*Well armchair generals like you can win the entire world in their fantasy world but real generals are bit more pragmatic and not so full of them selves*.

Besides 155 MM/32 calibre howitzer is not the only howitzers used Indian mountains divisions...there are lower calibre artillery for mountainous regions.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> *listen when the question of deception comes, China can't beat india.* You need to read Kautilya's Arthasastra which outshines the Art of War in terms of deception. Look, Nixon said in 1971, "these goddamn indians are so treacherous". India even deceived CIA successfully in 1971. anyone who can deceive CIA should not be underestimated. my intuition says, either the Beijing govt has betrayed the nation or it is digging the nation's own grave.



I disagree, I think China can easily beat India. Both in war and deception.

China has already been back stabbed by India in 1959 when they hosted the Tibetan government in exile. They continued to host them for over half a century.

Then back stabbed again, via Nehru's forward policy in 1962, leading to the Sino-Indian war.

The CCP is prepared for any more back stabbing coming from that direction.


----------



## ironman

below_freezing said:


> We have a large advantage over india already: our average IQs are 19 points higher along with superior education system to train that IQ.
> 
> Let me explain. The standard deviation of IQs is roughly invariant across all populations, at about 15 and IQ is normally distributed. For lower IQs, the entire curve is shifted towards the negative side, meaning that someone considered smart, with smart being defined as being a standard deviation above average in IQ, in the low IQ population is merely average in the higher IQ population. Likewise, a "dumb" person in the high IQ population is already average in the low IQ population. The proportion of mentally challenged persons with IQ lower than 65 is also greater in the population with lower IQ.
> 
> In the specific cases of China and India, a mentally challenged person (with IQ 65 or lower) in China must be 2 standard deviations below average. At most then, there are only 2.1&#37; people that are mentally challenged. However, in India, to be mentally challenged with below 65 IQ only needs 1 standard deviation below average: 15.8% of India's population unable to contribute intellectual ability to its development. Likewise, the top 2.1% of india only has an IQ of 116, while China has 15.8% of its population with IQ of 116 or higher. In addition, China has a population advantage, meaning that our high IQ population far outnumbers India's (and US's), and in addition with our far lower burden of mentally incapabable peoples, will lead us to surpass both easily.
> 
> However IQ is not the only factor in national success. Education system to train that IQ is also important. With our far superior scores in science and literature (as shown by 2009 PISA test results) and India's abysmal failure in providing even basic literacy and nutrition to its citizens, the already disadvantaged Indian IQ is further disadvantaged by a lack of rigorous training.





Chinese-Dragon said:


> You've got a good point there.
> 
> Remember what Sun zi said though: "All warfare is based on deception".
> 
> China is expanding trade with India, just like China built up a huge trading relationship with Japan and the USA. This will be very powerful when the conflict comes.
> 
> Japan for instance has slightly above 0% GDP growth, their economy is stagnant. If China stops the trade, and stops the export of rare earths to Japan, their economy will be crushed.




Cardsharp... This is for you..


----------



## Tin Man

Attack india for what......exactly...? China has no legitimate reason to engage india. Worst case scenario is a cold war stand off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Styx said:


> Attack india for what......exactly...? China has no legitimate reason to engage india. Worst case scenario is a cold war stand off.



shhhhhhhhh dont spoil the party mate.... just wait, watch, read and enjoy


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Styx said:


> Attack india for what......exactly...? China has no legitimate reason to engage india. Worst case scenario is a cold war stand off.



I am assuming a situation where China is defending Pakistan against an Indian attack, for example after a trigger like another Mumbai.

Regarding purely China and India though... India refused to include the "One China" principle in the joint statement during Wen Jiabao's visit.

From what I have read, Indian think tanks believe that India should pressure China over Tibet, up to and including a scenario where India would label Tibet as a "disputed area". This refusal to state the One China policy is seen as a precursor to that.

Such a move would certainly see some level of conflict. After hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, if India decides to label Tibet as a "disputed area" that will end up with a conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

Styx said:


> Attack india for what......exactly...? China has no legitimate reason to engage india. Worst case scenario is a cold war stand off.


India wants an independent Tibet. China has every reason to attack India and destroy this ugly threat once and for all. Nobody messes with China's Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I disagree, I think China can easily beat India. Both in war and deception.
> 
> China has already been back stabbed by India in 1959 when they hosted the Tibetan government in exile. They continued to host them for over half a century.
> 
> Then back stabbed again, via Nehru's forward policy in 1962, leading to the Sino-Indian war.
> 
> The CCP is prepared for any more back stabbing coming from that direction.



my point is why are you going to let someone back stab you when you know before handed that the person will back stab you. prevention is better than cure. we are we deluding ourselves? why the govt is not letting the nation become aware of Indian threat even after India attended Nobel ceremony, when indian think tanks are talking about regime change (go to youtube you will find the talk shows), when india is officially saying Tibet is not part of China? China needs an offensive defense strategy and mental preparation for war. Speeder 2 posted a nice post addressing Gambit in another thread. the house is on fire and the Chinese govt doesn't want to believe in it. as long as I don't find reasonable answers, I assume the govt is deliberately deceiving the nation and China's allies. you see, you know this very well, DPRK no longer trusts the Beijing Govt.


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am assuming a situation where China is defending Pakistan against an Indian attack, for example after a trigger like another Mumbai.


So indirectly you vow to support the perpetrators of mumbai.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Regarding purely China and India though... India refused to include the "One China" principle in the joint statement during Wen Jiabao's visit.



You guys broke the ice with stapled visa to Kashmiris. We are just returning the favor.. If there cant be one india for you sorry we cant have one china either.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> From what I have read, Indian think tanks believe that India should pressure China over Tibet, up to and including a scenario where India would label Tibet as a "disputed area". This refusal to state the One China policy is seen as a precursor to that.


They should if the hostilities continue and China continues its posture vis a vis Kashmir.
First you be neutral we will be neutral.


Chinese-Dragon said:


> Such a move would certainly see some level of conflict. After hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, if India decides to label Tibet as a "disputed area" that will end up with a conflict.



Not possible for the reason that just with the declaration of Tibet as disputed china will never risk a war for the reason China aint lossing territory with such a move. At the same time if China agressess it will invite other nations also to start considering Tibet as disputed.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> when indian think tanks are talking about regime change (go to youtube you will find the talk shows), when india is officially saying Tibet is not part of China?



Yes I have read such things, especially from the IDR think tank.

The PLA and the CCP are certainly aware of the threat. After all, India has been hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century. If nothing else drives them mad, then that really does.

Just because they don't say it in public doesn't mean they are not planning for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## divya

HongWu said:


> India wants an independent Tibet. China has every reason to attack India and destroy this ugly threat once and for all. Nobody messes with China's Tibet.



And thats the reason India recognizes it as part of your territory. Now i have started doubting the IQ theory of below freezing... Are you chinese for real?


----------



## 6642.CN

HongWu said:


> India wants an independent Tibet. China has every reason to attack India and destroy this ugly threat once and for all. Nobody messes with China's Tibet.



I just don't get it. what was the need to publicize that Tibet has this amount of minerals, that amount of minerals? if you analyze carefully, you will see that india started playing the Tibet card in a more offensive way soon after China declared that Tibet has minerals worth of 100 billions. now india is determined to split Tibet from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> So indirectly you vow to support the perpetrators of mumbai.



Wrong. I don't believe that an entire nation needs to be punished for the crimes of a few non-state actors.

That is collective punishment, and against a Chinese ally as well.



divya said:


> You guys broke the ice with stapled visa to Kashmiris. We are just returning the favor.. If there cant be one india for you sorry we cant have one china either.



Well then there you are, it is answered. After half a century of India supporting the biggest separatist group in China (the Tibetan government in exile) you guys will finally show your face on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> And thats the reason India recognizes it as part of your territory. Now i have started doubting the IQ theory of below freezing... Are you chinese for real?



LOL the "words" of the GoI are worthless to us, it's the actions that matter.

India hosted the Tibetan government in exile immediately after they failed to overthrow the Chinese government.

And if that wasn't enough, next came Nehru's forward policy, and the resulting Sino-Indian war.

You guys have been supporting our biggest separatist group for over half a century. Actions speak louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes I have read such things, especially from the IDR think tank.
> 
> The PLA and the CCP are certainly aware of the threat. After all, India has been hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century. If nothing else drives them mad, then that really does.
> 
> Just because they don't say it in public doesn't mean they are not planning for it.


Yes, I was really worried that MMS would side with China and not send anybody to Norway. Then China might begin to trust India.

Fortunately, India came public with its intention to contain China. China has become stronger and more nationalistic in the past 5 years. This trend will continue. So the next step is simply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wrong. I don't believe that an entire nation needs to be punished for the crimes of a few non-state actors.
> 
> That is collective punishment, against a Chinese ally no less.



Indian response has never been to the nation of Pakistan it has been to the terrorist camps till Pakistan do not escalates it to full blown war and the reasons are obivious because of the incompetence of Pakistani government and military to control these jihadis.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well then there you are, it is answered. After half a century of India supporting the biggest separatist group in China (the Tibetan government in exile) you guys will finally show your face on this issue.



We neither support them neither we condone them. They want to live in India they can. As far as Tibet is concerned doesnt India consider it part of your territory already than what is the deal


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am assuming a situation where China is defending Pakistan against an Indian attack, for example after a trigger like another Mumbai.
> 
> Regarding purely China and India though... India refused to include the "One China" principle in the joint statement during Wen Jiabao's visit.
> 
> From what I have read, Indian think tanks believe that India should pressure China over Tibet, up to and including a scenario where India would label Tibet as a "disputed area". This refusal to state the One China policy is seen as a precursor to that.
> 
> Such a move would certainly see some level of conflict. After hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, if India decides to label Tibet as a "disputed area" that will end up with a conflict.



india decided to declare Tibet not as part of China soon after China published reports that Tibet has minerals worth of 100 billions. i am damn sure about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> As far as Tibet is concerned doesnt India consider it part of your territory already than what is the deal



Like I said, India has been hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, ever since they failed to overthrow the Chinese government. Actions speak louder than words.

India could have EASILY "disbanded" the Tibetan government in exile, and let them live peacefully as Indian citizens.

The timing window for that has come and gone though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> india decided to declare Tibet not as part of China soon after China published reports that Tibet has minerals worth of 100 billions. i am damn sure about that.



Not just the minerals.

They consider Tibet to be a perfect "buffer zone" against the PRC.

*Also, most of the major rivers in Asia, originate from Tibet.*

The geostrategic value of Tibet is absolutely enormous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

6642.CN said:


> india decided to declare Tibet not as part of China soon after China published reports that Tibet has minerals worth of 100 billions. i am damn sure about that.


Yes, that is absolutely red-handed evidence about Indian intentions. There is absolutely nothing good about that country. They are totally hostile to China.

China needs to get more involved in South Asia affairs, and then it will see the evil shadow of Bharat everywhere. Only then will Beijing understand that it's China's duty as a superpower to defeat this evil Bharat creature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Like I said, India has been hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, ever since they failed to overthrow the Chinese government. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> India could have EASILY "disbanded" the Tibetan government in exile, and let them live peacefully as Indian citizens.
> 
> The timing window for that has come and gone though.



First Tibetians never tried to overthrow CPC but tried to get independence for their own land

Second India is democracy so everyone has certain rights using which they can choose whatever they want. China can very well come upto Indian judiciary and file case against GOI under Indian penal codes if they find the Tibetians from India involved in mischiefs within China. The options are open for you. Judiciary has nothing to do with GOI

And why the hell should we give citizenship to people who do not agree to the viewpoints of CPC. They are your citizens.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> First Tibetians never tried to overthrow CPC but tried to get independence for their own land.



What a fundamental difference in perception. 



divya said:


> And why the hell should we give citizenship to people who do not agree to the viewpoints of CPC. They are your citizens.



Why the hell should you? Like I said, the time has long passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Like I said, India has been hosting the Tibetan government in exile for over half a century, ever since they failed to overthrow the Chinese government. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> India could have EASILY "disbanded" the Tibetan government in exile, and let them live peacefully as Indian citizens.
> 
> The timing window for that has come and gone though.



you see what kind of double standard they show, one one hand they say some Kashmiris (they call them terrorists) in Pakistan administered Kashmir are getting training and arms and so india has the right to bomb them no matter whether Pakistan wants it or not, but on the other hand, they themselves (their ministry of defense) are using the Tibetans to humiliate the Chinese govt and also training them as an armed separatist force and not only that they are deploying them in the occupied areas in the forward posts. Have you seen the Wikileaks materials in this regard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

HongWu said:


> Yes, that is absolutely red-handed evidence about Indian intentions. There is absolutely nothing good about that country. They are totally hostile to China.
> 
> China needs to get more involved in South Asia affairs, and then it will see the evil shadow of Bharat everywhere. Only then will Beijing understand that it's *China's duty as a superpower* to defeat this *evil Bharat creature*.



Be a superpower first then start your pipe dreams. You have power but you are definetly not a super power.................. 
And for the second part i refrain from replying in the same tone because of respect for some chinese members here.


----------



## HongWu

divya said:


> First Tibetians never tried to overthrow CPC but tried to get independence for their own land


Tibet has been a part of China since the Qing Dynasty. It does not belong to the "Tibetans." It belongs to China.

India's unwillingness to accept this means that India must be destroyed in order for China to rise. At least Kashmir and Northeast India must be independent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What a fundamental difference in perception.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell should you? Like I said, the time has long passed.



Neither we gave it before nor we are going to give them because at the end of the day they are not Indian citizens. Every tom dick harry who has disagreement with CPC cant be given Indian citizenship.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

6642.CN said:


> you see what kind of double standard they show, one one hand they say some Kashmiris (they call them terrorists) in Pakistan administered Kashmir are getting training and arms and so india has the right to bomb them no matter whether Pakistan wants it or not, but on the other hand, they themselves (their ministry of defense) are using the Tibetans to humiliate the Chinese govt and also training them as an armed separatist force and not only that they are deploying them in the occupied areas in the forward posts.Have you seen the Wikileaks materials in this regard?



You are right. 



6642.CN said:


> Have you seen the Wikileaks materials in this regard?



No I don't think I've seen those, could you provide me a link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> Be a superpower first then start your pipe dreams. You have power but you are definetly not a super power..................
> And for the second part i refrain from replying in the same tone because of respect for some chinese members here.



We're not a superpower, of course. The Chinese leadership have the stated goal of becoming a "middle-income nation"... not a superpower.



divya said:


> And for the second part i refrain from replying in the same tone because of respect for some chinese members here.



Let it all out, there is nothing that has not been already said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

HongWu said:


> Tibet has been a part of China since the Qing Dynasty. It does not belong to the "Tibetans." It belongs to China.
> 
> *India's unwillingness to accept this means that India must be destroyed in order for China to rise. At least Kashmir and Northeast India must be independent.*


China's unwillingness to accept kashmir and AP means that China must be destroyed in order for India to rise. At least Tibet must be independent.


----------



## 6642.CN

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You are right.
> 
> No I don't think I've seen those, could you provide me a link?



here you go: visit this page of this thread. link is also there. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ory-looted-neighbours-said-pla-general-9.html

post no 125 and 130.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shrivatsa

HongWu said:


> Tibet has been a part of China since the Qing Dynasty. It does not belong to the "Tibetans." It belongs to China.
> 
> India's unwillingness to accept this means that India must be destroyed in order for China to rise. At least Kashmir and Northeast India must be independent.



Kashmir has been part of India before the "Qings".it does not belongs to Kashmiries it belongs to INDIA


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> Neither we gave it before nor we are going to give them because at the end of the day they are not Indian citizens. Every tom dick harry who has disagreement with CPC cant be given Indian citizenship.



Leaving aside the citizenship issue, you could have still *disbanded* them, you guys had half a century to do it. The intention was clearly to use them as a "chip" against China.

The Tibetan government in exile continues to spew out propaganda against China, and the Dalai Lama gives interviews on the topic of Liu Xiaobo and all other internal issues. Looks like India got what it paid for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> We're not a superpower, of course. The Chinese leadership have the stated goal of becoming a "middle-income nation"... not a superpower.



Tell that to your (not so)Chinese illogical member here.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Let it all out, there is nothing that has not been already said.



I dont need to invoke creatures to hard press my points.


----------



## HongWu

divya said:


> China's unwillingness to accept kashmir and AP means that China must be destroyed in order for India to rise. At least Tibet must be independent.


Yes, I agree totally! There can be no peaceful between China and India. One must destroy the other and become Asian power of the 21st century!

I look forward to the Indian Army meeting the PLA on the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Leaving aside the citizenship issue, you could have still disbanded them, you guys had half a century to do it. The intention was clearly to use them as a "chip" against China.



When they are not causing any violence and nor their is any case pending against them in India from China they are free and preach whatever they like. That is within the legal constraints within India as otherwise these separatist mouth pieces within India would not ever had voice. 


Regarding Dalai Lama giving speeches everyone has right to speak within India under constitutional boundaries. You need to understand the constitution and rights given within for the people living here(even non nationals).


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> Tell that to your *(not so)*Chinese illogical member here.



Sorry what does that mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

HongWu said:


> Yes, I agree totally! There can be no peaceful between China and India. One must destroy the other and become Asian power of the 21st century!
> 
> I look forward to the Indian Army meeting the PLA on the battlefield.



One thing is for sure with your mental standard you are surely not chinese.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

HongWu said:


> Tibet has been a part of China since the Qing Dynasty. It does not belong to the "Tibetans." It belongs to China.



Both Yuan and Qing weren't Chinese dynasties to begin with.

Before you bring the argument that Qings got mixed with local culture,then by extrapolation of that logic we get ot claim what belonged to the Mughals.(hint:Askai Chin)

However all that is history,What matters now is China holds Tibet.




> India's unwillingness to accept this means that India must be *destroyed* in order for China to rise. At least Kashmir and Northeast India must be independent



Historically ppl tried doing so ,but ended up losing their identity /making us more united and stronger.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> When they are not causing any violence and nor their is any case pending against them in India from China they are free and preach whatever they like. That is within the legal constraints within India as otherwise these separatist mouth pieces within India would not ever had voice.



Apart from violently trying to overthrow the Chinese government during the Tibetan uprising?

This was 1959, when Nehru still kept saying "Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai".

Is that the action of a friend, to host our biggest separatist group immediately after they failed to violently overthrow our government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sorry what does that mean?



There is saying in hindi called samajhdaar ko ishara kaafi hai. that means a intelligent person just need a gesture to understand.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

divya said:


> One thing is for sure with your mental standard you are surely not chinese.



Its deja vu for me.

I remember coming across a Chinese poster with the same tone,
Even the same avatar(Qing warrior)

I heavily doubt he is Chinese, no modern Chinese in his right state of mind would view the Qing rule with pride, considering how some of these rulers tried to ban/limited Chinese culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bombensturm said:


> Both Yuan and Qing weren't Chinese dynasties to begin with.



The Manchus and the Mongols were eventually subsumed by the Chinese identity.

Nowadays there are less than 70 people in the *entire world* who speak Manchu. The vast majority of Manchus speak Chinese.

Manchu language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The vast majority of Mongolians also now live within the PRC. Only a fraction of them continue to live in Mongolia itself.


----------



## below_freezing

divya said:


> And thats the reason India recognizes it as part of your territory. Now i have started doubting the IQ theory of below freezing... Are you chinese for real?



it's not a theory, it's basic statistics. the IQ distribution of india clearly points to a higher burden of low IQ handicapped persons with an inferior educational system incapable of training low IQ persons to performing at the level of high IQ people.

real performance is changable through education, but india doesn't have that, along with being crippled with a heavier burden of low IQ people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Apart from violently trying to overthrow the Chinese government during the Tibetan uprising?
> 
> This was 1959, when Nehru still kept saying "Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai".
> 
> Is that the action of a friend, to host our biggest separatist group immediately after they failed to violently overthrow our government?



Has CPC approched the Indian courts for that. Once in India was it found that the voilence is being originated from within India. And if it was China is already a permanent member of UN can very well tackle things in International courts. What refrained you guys. What refrained you guys to declare Dalai Lama as the war criminal. 

Dalai Lama and his students sought peaceful asylum in India with no violations of Indian policies or engagement in violent activities they got one. 

And as far as Dalai Lama is considered if there red corner notice against him? Is he on the interpol list? There are proper channels to address the issue. Not everything can be done just because China said it. Declare him a war criminal we will hand him over to you.


----------



## HongWu

Bombensturm said:


> Both Yuan and Qing weren't Chinese dynasties to begin with.
> 
> Before you bring the argument that Qings got mixed with local culture,then by extrapolation of that logic we get ot claim what belonged to the Mughals.(hint:Askai Chin)


Yuan and Qing were Chinese. They were just not Han Chinese. The Manchu were fully assimilated by late Qing Dynasty.

You do not get to claim what belongs to the Mughals because Republic of India is not a successor state to the Mughals. PRC is a successor state to Republic of China. Republic of China is a successor state to the Qing Dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> Has CPC approched the Indian courts for that.



Because by hosting them in India while Nehru was singing his bhai bhai song, was an act of treachery from a so called brother. Which was then quickly followed by Nehru's forward policy and the 1962 war.

And after the 1962 war, ethnic Chinese were mass deported from Kolkata, and we have been rivals ever since.

The Chinese government asked for the separatists behind the 1959 violent uprising to be returned to China, but India did not want to do that. India wanted them as a political chip, and they got their wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tin Man

A conflict...ofcourse but a full scale war? I would say highly unlikely. Risk of a nuclear war is too great and we all know a conventional war between nuclear powers could escalate into nuclear strikes. I would say the chinese leaders are well aware of the facts. Unlike the remaining optimistic brothers of mine in pakistan, i wouldn't jump into the "all weather friend" bandwagon so hastily. 
I dont think its even remotely possible or desirable for bharat to attempt an annexation of pakistan. Annexation of 140 million thirsting for revenge isnt really a smart move. Neither is destabilisation. My understanding is that china wants to develop us as a satellite nation.
(Waits for false flag calls). The thing is i am honestly paranoid about the chinese hand in pakistan. I fear for the sovereignity of our 60 year old nation. There wont be a war if sanity prevails , but if there is a war then god help us all and god help pakistan smack right in the middle. On a lighter note......merry christmas to all....yes to you bhartis as well


----------



## below_freezing

Styx said:


> A conflict...ofcourse but a full scale war? I would say highly unlikely. Risk of a nuclear war is too great and we all know a conventional war between nuclear powers could escalate into nuclear strikes. I would say the chinese leaders are well aware of the facts. Unlike the remaining optimistic brothers of mine in pakistan, i wouldn't jump into the "all weather friend" bandwagon so hastily.
> I dont think its even remotely possible or desirable for bharat to attempt an annexation of pakistan. Annexation of 140 million thirsting for revenge isnt really a smart move. Neither is destabilisation. My understanding is that china wants to develop us as a satellite nation.
> (Waits for false flag calls). The thing is i am honestly paranoid about the chinese hand in pakistan. I fear for the sovereignity of our 60 year old nation. There wont be a war if sanity prevails , but if there is a war then god help us all and god help pakistan smack right in the middle. On a lighter note......merry christmas to all....yes to you bhartis as well



Don't be silly. It's not China that's bombing targets in Pakistan with the express permission of one Pakistani politician whose name starts with Z. In contrast, not only are we not bombing we are building.


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And after the 1962 war, ethnic Chinese were mass deported from Kolkata, and we have been rivals ever since.



After a war would you have not done the same with the warring nation.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Chinese government asked for the separatists behind the 1959 violent uprising to be returned to China, but India did not want to do that. India wanted them as a political chip, and they got their wish.



The political chip is already neutralised with the recognition of Tibet. And as I said China is free to put forward the agenda in International courts. We are obliged to follow international courts. But things cannot be done just because China said so. Sorry our foreign policies are not China centric or for Chinese appeasement


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

below_freezing said:


> Don't be silly. It's not China that's bombing targets in Pakistan with the express permission of one Pakistani politician whose name starts with Z. In contrast, not only are we not bombing we are building.



"Styx" is not a Pakistani. All the other Pakistanis have called him a false flag.


----------



## gambit

> gambit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? It is already another US state -- unofficially...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say that in Canada, you'll get hung by some Canadians.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I said it in front of a bunch of Canadians at Maple Flag......And they laughed. Enough of them admitted that no matter how much Canadians may 'look down' on Americans, both countries, with the exception of Quebec, are more alike than different.



gpit said:


> Why don't you do some experiment: put a sticker of US national flag on your car window, and parking your car on a busy street of Montreal, for instance, for couple of days. You'll conveniently see your window smashed into dust.
> 
> Many Americans a notoriously sumptuously ignorant. And many of them even don't know where Canada is.


I read sometime ago: Americans are benevolently ignorant of Canada while Canadians are malevolently well informed of the US.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> After a war would you have not done the same with the warring nation.
> 
> The political chip is already neutralised with the recognition of Tibet. And as I said China is free to put forward the agenda in International courts. We are obliged to follow international courts. But things cannot be done just because China said so. Sorry our foreign policies are not China centric or for Chinese appeasement



Hey you don't need to apologize to me.

We're discussing the causes of the Sino-Indian rivalry. That was the cause.


----------



## divya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hey you don't need to apologize to me.
> 
> We're discussing the causes of the Sino-Indian rivalry. That was the cause.



Am i apologizing

Am still at the point if Dalai Lama and his followers are criminals in China you can very well approch international courts. But if there is no directive from the International courts on them we are free to host them.....


----------



## gambit

gpit said:


> When they abolish the use of Chinese, they eradicate their own history, for their histories are all written in Chinese. *If they uproot themselves from their history, they loose their national identity.*
> 
> It's all up to their decision...
> 
> I know it is well known that many (not all) Indians do not care their history.


Utter BS. Emigres have no problems with their identities in the new country under new citizenships. Populations migrate to new lands and forged new national identities and nothing adverse came out of it. Care to explain the US and your Canada? Take any country within the last three hundred years, examine its roots, and present your argument that said country must be ashamed of itself for forging a new national identity. By your reasoning, Canadians must be deeply ashamed of themselves, eh?


----------



## Tin Man

I get called a false flag because of what? I am a christian pakistani currently studying in germany and am one of the rare few who are not disillusioned by the fanfare. I studied in an indian school in dubai with a whole lot of pakistanis who, like me never harboured the hate. I would call "chinese dragon" a typical pakistani with knowledge of chinese history and politics. Do not accuse me of anything without tangiable evidence.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

divya said:


> But if there is no directive from the International courts on them we are free to host them.....



Yes you are free to host them, just like you have done for the past half century.

Next time you wonder why China and India don't get along with each other, you can recall this point.

And here is an interesting quote from the I Ching.... "Kang long you hui".


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Styx said:


> I get called a false flag because of what? I am a christian pakistani currently studying in germany and am one of the rare few who are not disillusioned by the fanfare. I studied in an indian school in dubai with a whole lot of pakistanis who, like me never harboured the hate. I would call "chinese dragon" a typical pakistani with knowledge of chinese history and politics. Do not accuse me of anything without tangiable evidence.



I'm not the one who said that. Ask your Pakistani fellows why they call you a false flag, if you want to know their rationale.


----------



## gambit

ChinaRocks said:


> dont be such an ignorance and a troll how many vietnamese live around yr neck of wood? 3 or 5 families? and you telling me they represent the opinion of the vietnamese. have you ever been to vietnam?i myself been to vietnam many times i even have relatives in saigon.*Vienamese admire chinese many of them consider an honor to have their sons or daughters marrying into a chinesse family*.for yr info too classical vietnamese is just a translation of cantonese.


Sonny...You are really pushing beliefs over the cliffs here......

Chinese Man Spends 35K For Obedient Vietnamese Wife  chinaSMACK


> Summary: A Nanjing man surnamed Dai remarried after only spending 35,000 yuan to find a wife from Vietnam. Not greedy, not lazy, not too open, not arrogant, not money-worshiping, is young, pretty, hard-working, kind-hearted, and key is obedient, netizens have used best quality product to describe Dais wife. Going to Vietnam to find a wife has in recent years become the choice for a portion of bachelors, but there are also netizens who are questioning this kind of buying a wife method.


There are plenty of sorry tales of young Viet girls who were effectively 'sold' or seduced into marrying Chinese or Korean men, only to have lives of lies and of abuse and misery in their husbands' countries.

Do Vietnamese women really long to marry Chinese men? | CNNGo.com


> It is true that women from poor areas of Vietnam have been known to marry Chinese, Korean or Taiwanese men, but to say Vietnamese women long to marry them would be news in Vietnam as well. Usually foreign "wife buyers" are poorer, older men from rural areas who cannot land a mate at home. And what respectable woman would long for a man that can't find a woman except by purchasing one?
> 
> We hate Chinese men, says bank worker P. Ha, 28, on behalf of herself and her friend. But she concedes that marrying into a better life is an opportunity that some find hard to pass up. Seated opposite central Hoan Kiem Lake where many young Vietnamese couples come to walk in circles hand in hand, she explains: Many Vietnamese girls need money. They have to escape hardship so they get married for money. I feel so sorry for them.
> 
> She relates the same sordid tales of abuse and exploitation that have been circulating in local and foreign media for years, the ones that may force the government to begin regulating the foreign marriage market racket. That will be especially important if, by 2020, China has 24 million excess bachelors, as has been reported, who will be looking overseas to find partners.


Between middleclass me and a millionaire Chinese businessman in Viet Nam looking for a wife, I will have more picking than your fellow Chinese. You may be able to pass this tripe somewhere else but not here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

> Thomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right wing chinese attitudes expressed in the article and this thread should be a wake up call. It is kind of remeniscent of pre WWII Japanese attitudes. Currently the Chinese military is held in check by the Government. But if they ever in the future exert control watchout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with being right-wing or left-wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nothing 'wrong' about it but the political label is quite revealing -- That as China increases economic and military strength in Asia, China will begin to assert racialist attitudes similar to the Yamato.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

HongWu said:


> Yuan and Qing were Chinese. They were just not Han Chinese. The Manchu were fully assimilated by late Qing Dynasty.
> 
> You do not get to claim what belongs to the Mughals because Republic of India is not a successor state to the Mughals. PRC is a successor state to Republic of China. Republic of China is a successor state to the Qing Dynasty.



By that logic
Marathas & Sikhs succeeded the Mughals,the British succeed the Marathas & Sikhs and Republic of India succeeded British India.

So we inherit what belonged to British India?
I don't think so,since we"ll end up having Nepal,Bhutan also more parts of Aksai Chin,though not Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bombensturm said:


> So we inherit what belonged to British India?
> I don't think so,since we"ll end up having Nepal,Bhutan also more parts of Aksai Chin,*though not Arunachal Pradesh.*



Could you clarify a bit on that?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> *Yuan and Qing were Chinese. They were just not Han Chinese. The Manchu were fully assimilated by late Qing Dynasty.*
> 
> You do not get to claim what belongs to the Mughals because Republic of India is not a successor state to the Mughals. PRC is a successor state to Republic of China. Republic of China is a successor state to the Qing Dynasty.




Qing(Manchus) and Yuan(Mongols) where the equivalent to the British or the Timur empire to India. These are nomadic tribes that were considered aliens to the Hans. And you know this.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> Qing(Manchus) and Yuan(Mongols) where the equivalent of the British or the Timur empire to India. These are nomadic tribes that were considered aliens to the Hans. And you know this.



Manchus and Mongolians who have roots in China are now considered "Chinese".

They are two of the 56 recognized ethnic groups in Zhong hua min zu.

And if you met a Manchu in China, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *Manchus and Mongolians who are in China are now considered "Chinese".
> *
> They are two of the 56 recognized ethnic groups in Zhong hua min zu.
> 
> And if you met a Manchu in China you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.





I understand that in the present.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> I understand that in the present.



You're right, at one point they were considered barbarians. However the Tian xia worldview saw everyone outside the center as barbarians anyway.

Just tell me this, if you met a Manchu in China, how would you be able to tell the difference from the Han? They all speak Chinese now, they wear the same clothes and follow the same culture.

Manchus may have conquered China once, but in the end the Manchus were assimilated into the Chinese culture.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Could you clarify a bit on that?



I just checked a 1909 British India map,it didn't include Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Just tell me this, if you met a Manchu in China, how would you be able to tell the difference from the Han? They all speak Chinese now, they wear the same clothes and follow the same culture.
> 
> Manchus may have conquered China once, but in the end the *Manchus were assimilated into the Chinese culture.*



Chinese-Dragon I understand that in the present.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> Chinese-Dragon I understand that in the present.



OK so how does it compare to what you said before, i.e. "the British or the Timur empire"?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> OK so how does it compare to what you said before, i.e. "the British or the Timur empire"?



Were they not invaders who came from the outside and ruled China? Like the British and Timurids to India?


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> Sonny...You are really pushing beliefs over the cliffs here......
> 
> Chinese Man Spends 35K For Obedient Vietnamese Wife  chinaSMACK
> 
> There are plenty of sorry tales of young Viet girls who were effectively 'sold' or seduced into marrying Chinese or Korean men, only to have lives of lies and of abuse and misery in their husbands' countries.
> 
> Do Vietnamese women really long to marry Chinese men? | CNNGo.com
> 
> Between middleclass me and a millionaire Chinese businessman in Viet Nam looking for a wife, I will have more picking than your fellow Chinese. You may be able to pass this tripe somewhere else but not here.



this is an exception, it is truly shameful that some men have to resort to these measures. this is the one time and probably only time i will agree with you.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> Were they not invaders who came from the outside and ruled China? Like the British and Timurids?



Sure. The fundamental difference though, is that the Manchus and the Mongols were assimilated into China.

However, I do take your original point.


----------



## DesiGuy

i am eating pizza now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DesiGuy said:


> i am eating pizza now.



Me,  food.


----------



## DesiGuy

great!!! 

i love papa johns and i love burger king.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

anyone else going for shopping on Christmas??

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

me going to macy. to chill. hehe


----------



## Bhim

DesiGuy said:


> great!!!
> 
> i love papa johns and i love burger king.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------
> 
> anyone else going for shopping on Christmas??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> me going to macy. to chill. hehe



Do you have any good Dosa shop near your place?


----------



## DesiGuy

Bhim said:


> Do you have any good Dosa shop near your place?




yea...just a couple blocks from my house. there is ganesh temple and a lot of south indian ppl comes there. 

i like that alahoo dosa too BUT no match to fast food though. .....

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Varghese said:


> Me,  food.





i only know sushi, never tried it, only heard of it.


----------



## DesiGuy

i HATE pizza hut though...just so everyone know.


----------



## Bhim

My favourite is anything South Indian..
Dosa, Idli, Sambhar... ohh anything I just love that smell.


----------



## gambit

below_freezing said:


> *this is an exception*, it is truly shameful that some men have to resort to these measures. this is the one time and probably only time i will agree with you.


Because *YOU* say so...???

(3/31/2005) Vietnamese Girls Sold To Chinese Men For "Instant Marriages"


> *In China, the trade in Vietnamese women is driven largely by the tens of millions of bachelors in China, usually farmers unable to find brides.* Males are prized and this has caused a gender imbalance in China caused by a decades-old one-child policy.
> 
> Seeking an escape from poverty, many are lured into China by fake promises of jobs or good marriages.
> 
> A few social workers in Vietnam point out that there could be a link between matchmaking companies and women trafficking rings.
> 
> "Because there is demand, there will be supply," said social worker Tran Thu Huong.
> 
> Vietnamese women are sold as brides to foreigners but they end up leading a life of servitude, added Huong.


Like I said...You boys may be able to peddle the benevolent China and Chinese regarding Asia elsewhere but not here with me. We see abuse of IQ statistics from you that I see no difference from that of the _stormfront_ crowd. Congratulations, you proved to the world that China's racialist mentality is alive and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TenjikuKensei

below_freezing said:


> We have a large advantage over india already: our average IQs are 19 points higher along with superior education system to train that IQ.
> 
> Let me explain. The standard deviation of IQs is roughly invariant across all populations, at about 15 and IQ is normally distributed. For lower IQs, the entire curve is shifted towards the negative side, meaning that someone considered smart, with smart being defined as being a standard deviation above average in IQ, in the low IQ population is merely average in the higher IQ population. Likewise, a "dumb" person in the high IQ population is already average in the low IQ population. The proportion of mentally challenged persons with IQ lower than 65 is also greater in the population with lower IQ.
> 
> In the specific cases of China and India, a mentally challenged person (with IQ 65 or lower) in China must be 2 standard deviations below average. At most then, there are only 2.1&#37; people that are mentally challenged. However, in India, to be mentally challenged with below 65 IQ only needs 1 standard deviation below average: 15.8% of India's population unable to contribute intellectual ability to its development. Likewise, the top 2.1% of india only has an IQ of 116, while China has 15.8% of its population with IQ of 116 or higher. In addition, China has a population advantage, meaning that our high IQ population far outnumbers India's (and US's), and in addition with our far lower burden of mentally incapabable peoples, will lead us to surpass both easily.
> 
> However IQ is not the only factor in national success. Education system to train that IQ is also important. With our far superior scores in science and literature (as shown by 2009 PISA test results) and India's abysmal failure in providing even basic literacy and nutrition to its citizens, the already disadvantaged Indian IQ is further disadvantaged by a lack of rigorous training.



YES!! There you go!. We bow our heads in humility before you O Lords of high IQ. Lol this thread lays bare the inner selves of many a poster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

gambit said:


> Because *YOU* say so...???
> 
> (3/31/2005) Vietnamese Girls Sold To Chinese Men For "Instant Marriages"
> 
> Like I said...You boys may be able to peddle the benevolent China and Chinese regarding Asia elsewhere but not here with me. We see abuse of IQ statistics from you that I see no difference from that of the _stormfront_ crowd. Congratulations, you proved to the world that China's racialist mentality is alive and well.



can't help it, at first i was skeptical of even IQ's existence but after seeing some certain posts, i was more and more convinced of Speeder 2's theory.


----------



## fallstuff

HongWu said:


> Tibet has been a part of China since the Qing Dynasty. It does not belong to the "Tibetans." It belongs to China.
> 
> India's unwillingness to accept this means that *India must be destroyed *in order for China to rise. At least Kashmir and Northeast India must be independent.



Dude you can tone it down, everyone who reads the forum got your point by now.

India has never fought a war and in all likelihood will never fight a war with China ( not counting 1962). India protecting its interest doesn't mean its declaring war against China. These are nothing more than diplomatic maneuvers. 

We all know in Asia-Pacific China is the most powerful nation, likely to remain so for decades. I am also aware of the fact that if China wants to, it can compound the insurgency problems in India by many fold, but China chose not to do so.

So everybody take a chill pill.


----------



## huzihaidao12

gambit said:


> Because *YOU* say so...???
> 
> (3/31/2005) Vietnamese Girls Sold To Chinese Men For "Instant Marriages"
> 
> Like I said...You boys may be able to peddle the benevolent China and Chinese regarding Asia elsewhere but not here with me. We see abuse of IQ statistics from you that I see no difference from that of the _stormfront_ crowd. Congratulations, you proved to the world that China's racialist mentality is alive and well.




Oh? Do you know the West including the United States have done the same thing in China&#65311;Do you think Chinese should hate the West in here? Europeans and Americans to do the same thing for Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, all Eastern European countries, do you think the world should be filled with the hatred? This is another consequence of economic globalization, the negative consequences. Good sense, people can choose a better economic life, the bad sense, it was a really unhappy, for China or Vietnam or other countries. China's attitude is to develop the economy, it is to answer. what is Vietnam's attitude&#65292;I would like to know.Of course, I hope it from the Vietnamese. In short, economic globalization is so wide and deep, in addition to challenge him, no one can escape. This is a cruel reality in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huzihaidao12

fallstuff said:


> Dude you can tone it down, everyone who reads the forum got your point by now.
> 
> India has never fought a war and in all likelihood will never fight a war with China ( not counting 1962). India protecting its interest doesn't mean its declaring war against China. These are nothing more than diplomatic maneuvers.
> 
> We all know in Asia-Pacific China is the most powerful nation, likely to remain so for decades. I am also aware of the fact that if China wants to, it can compound the insurgency problems in India by many fold, but China chose not to do so.
> 
> So everybody take a chill pill.



No, India did not bring a real and complete chill pill. However, it is time to take real action, otherwise I think do not be surprised if China has a corresponding action. Of course, this does not any war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

gambit, I took a real warning to you, I hope you do not put your selfish and narrow to the relationship between China and Vietnam, China and Vietnam is a neighbor, can not choose. Find a good way to get along with each other, it is too much on the meaning to the two peoples. I think you at least need to know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

huzihaidao12 said:


> No, India did not bring a real and complete chill pill. However, it is time to take real action, otherwise I think do not be surprised if China has a corresponding action. Of course, this does not any war.



Frankly speaking, your post makes no sense. If you are using a translator please use one that makes translation more meaningful.


----------



## Bhim

huzihaidao12 said:


> No, India did not bring a real and complete chill pill. However, it is time to take real action, otherwise I think do not be surprised if China has a corresponding action. Of course, this does not any war.



What rubbish, China has long been instigating, supporting and creating anti India groups and insurgency. 
But that does not mean we would become as cheap as you lot and create mess inside your country. We would fight them and also break your and your brotherly country support to them.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Bhim said:


> What rubbish, China has long been instigating, supporting and creating anti India groups and insurgency.
> But that does not mean we would become as cheap as you lot and create mess inside your country. We would fight them and also break your and your brotherly country support to them.



There is any basis for your allegations? If China really have an action, do you think India only has some limitations trouble? Are you sure?

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




fallstuff said:


> Frankly speaking, your post makes no sense. If you are using a translator please use one that makes translation more meaningful.


sorry.

India's actions did not really and fully in the restraint. However, it is time to take real action, otherwise I think that do not be surprised if China has a corresponding action. Of course, this still does not mean any war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

huzihaidao12 said:


> There is any basis for your allegations? If China really have an action, do you think India only has some limitations trouble? Are you sure?



There is abundant proof..It would be like going back to square one of story.
Your next point would be" show me the proof"?  

Second part I failed to understand..What action, your support for and creating insurgents?? No we have no limitations, we would kill and eradicate them.


----------



## Bhim

huzihaidao12 said:


> [/COLOR]
> sorry.
> 
> India's actions did not really and fully in the restraint. However, it is time to take real action, otherwise I think that do not be surprised if China has a corresponding action. Of course, this still does not mean any war.



You are talking big..I think time has come to teach China a lesson, you guys are becoming overtly arrogant..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Bhim said:


> You are talking big.*.I think time has come to teach China a lesson*, you guys are becoming overtly arrogant..



How do you propose to do that ?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Bhim said:


> There is abundant proof..It would be like going back to square one of story.
> Your next point would be" show me the proof"?
> 
> Second part I failed to understand..What action, your support for and creating insurgents?? No we have no limitations, we would kill and eradicate them.



In other words, you do not have any basis. The other, you can not do anything, as long as we want. I hope that at least India can distinguish between the will and capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Bhim said:


> You are talking big..I think time has come to teach China a lesson, you guys are becoming overtly arrogant..



In Kashmir, we have a new attitude, it is sufficient proof.


----------



## prototype

HongWu said:


> Actually, China should colonize and plunder India because New Delhi is an enemy of China. They are proud of it. Enemies deserve no mercy.





Now u had proved one thing,either u r impotent or ur govt is,Chinese dont talk much,right?



HongWu said:


> LOL. India doesn't even have an Agni-II working. China can do a massive first strike on Indian military and industrial targets. India cannot retaliate at all, except shooting at the Himalaya mountains. India's 2 kiloton atomic weapons can't even damage very much in Tibet either.



Now this is the reason I accept's Below freezing's epic ritualistic high iq figures

Now here we have a guy who basically do not understand the spelling difference between Agni-2 and Agni-2 prime,comon freezing so what is his position in ur nation's IQ ladder,I know he is still above me but frankly do his cross ur avg of 15 or whatever




HongWu said:


> Then PLA moves into India to plunder the gold and jewels.




oh this man have no idea how funny he is


another epic Chinese BS,the reality is that except the one with India u lost each and every other war,ur govt should b congratulated with the amount of brainwashing they had done,even tame losses r considered to b victories there,we atleat have the humility to accept our defeat,our govt does not brainwash us on it



HongWu said:


> 1959 Defend North Korea against USA



at best that was a stalemate,this also can b pronounced in the reverse order American's defended South korea,if u look at the chinese and North korean advancements at a particular timeline of war when they were just km's far of seoul

But had any one ever had a look at causalities,china stand at 10 times to the numbers of U.S(400000),with almost same amount injured and around 30000 Pow

U call this victory,we call this failure




HongWu said:


> 1969 Defend China against Soviet Union



one more lie, Chinese forces were effectively repelled by soviet forces and thrown out of Zhenbao Island,once again u were the losers




HongWu said:


> 1979 Defend border against Vietnam (1984 and 1988 again)



First of all stop using this word defense, every time ur not defending but actually acting like aggressors

Now let come back to topic,Sino-Vietnam war or third Indo China war was another epic Chinese failure

Of course u succeed with ur scorched earth policy but u sucked at the strategic level,u attacked Vietnam in support of Khemer Rouge regime which vietnam dismantled.

Once inside Vietnam ur govt came to know that u can never defeat them.

As usual china claimed victory,but have even a remote idea of what happened later Vietnam still continued its occupation over Cambodia,the very basic reason of Chinese aggression,and china like poor boys were unable to do anything rather than watching





HongWu said:


> Since 2000, China has been constantly clashing with the USA and Japan with navy, submarine and air force.



Really which one,the trolley incident,so the trolley belonged to ur navy




HongWu said:


> Compared to China's power, India is a piece of cake. We can beat down India with a massive air and missile attack and there is no way India can defend itself.



The problem is that other than beating hard on the keyboard u people r unable to do anything,so fit ur 25 mega tone nuclear bomb in ur a$$ at give urself some rest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

below_freezing said:


> We have a large advantage over india already: our average IQs are 19 points higher along with superior education system to train that IQ.
> 
> Let me explain. The standard deviation of IQs is roughly invariant across all populations, at about 15 and IQ is normally distributed. For lower IQs, the entire curve is shifted towards the negative side, meaning that someone considered smart, with smart being defined as being a standard deviation above average in IQ, in the low IQ population is merely average in the higher IQ population. Likewise, a "dumb" person in the high IQ population is already average in the low IQ population. The proportion of mentally challenged persons with IQ lower than 65 is also greater in the population with lower IQ.
> 
> In the specific cases of China and India, a mentally challenged person (with IQ 65 or lower) in China must be 2 standard deviations below average. At most then, there are only 2.1% people that are mentally challenged. However, in India, to be mentally challenged with below 65 IQ only needs 1 standard deviation below average: 15.8% of India's population unable to contribute intellectual ability to its development. Likewise, the top 2.1% of india only has an IQ of 116, while China has 15.8% of its population with IQ of 116 or higher. In addition, China has a population advantage, meaning that our high IQ population far outnumbers India's (and US's), and in addition with our far lower burden of mentally incapabable peoples, will lead us to surpass both easily.
> 
> However IQ is not the only factor in national success. Education system to train that IQ is also important. With our far superior scores in science and literature (as shown by 2009 PISA test results) and India's abysmal failure in providing even basic literacy and nutrition to its citizens, the already disadvantaged Indian IQ is further disadvantaged by a lack of rigorous training.



A racist post; however, going by the quality of the posts of proportionately larger number of Chinese members here proves you otherwise; even one member is openly advocating war.is this what is called higher IQ?


----------



## huzihaidao12

Personal thoughts,IQ is a false problem, as individuals, the Indians are smart enough to compare to any person, as a nation or group may have differences, but the attitude is related to other aspects, such as nutrition, education, culture, etc., do not be too much attention to IQ.


----------



## tallboy123

Come one chinese if u feel ur too much powerful and feel u can be safe by Nuking india,
Then don't whine here,
Let ur armed forces start the war..
Bring it on..
SU-30*MKI* is waiting along the border...
Don't whine unnecessarily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

jade1982 said:


> A racist post; however, going by the quality of the posts of proportionately larger number of Chinese members here proves you otherwise; even one member is openly advocating war&#8230;.is this what is called higher IQ?



This is not a racist post. I am not stating that indians are inferior to chinese. I did not say that IQ was important!!! what if i made up a measure called NNNNN, and said indians have 0 NNNNN while chinese have 99999999 NNNNN, that is a meaningless measure, who told you IQ was even important? education is the most important, and on that regard India lags behind as well. After all IQ was a measure invented by the white man, so who knows if it is actually important or not?

Only 2 chinese members have been speaking out in terms of destroying india. Others have not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prototype

huzihaidao12 said:


> There is any basis for your allegations? If China really have an action, do you think India only has some limitations trouble? Are you sure?




No u cant,because u r asking for trouble,what did u think about the insurgencies,100's of them emerge here and 1000's of them evaporate every yr

Pakistan is believed to b involved in a lot of insurgency and terrorist problems in India,but we r moving,this activities had not affected as much,our economy is still doing f9

Ironically it is the same feeling in Pakistan,they believe India is behind their troubles,most of which started some yrs ago,and in this period now Pakistan is topping the failed states list

So it will b best if CPC keep itself out of India,u already have more than enough problem with japan,U.S and Vietnam,dont compound it by involving India

accept the reality that u cant do anything,i know it will b hard,but accept it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huzihaidao12

Just because the Indians who do not have a realistic idea? That is nowhere near enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prototype

living in illusion's r not going to save u,it will propagate the problem,identify it and accept it,u r nowhere near to change the world order,u r to small for that,too small

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deep.ocean

alex mercer said:


> No u cant,because u r asking for trouble,what did u think about the insurgencies,100's of them emerge here and 1000's of them evaporate every yr
> 
> Pakistan is believed to b involved in a lot of insurgency and terrorist problems in India,but we r moving,this activities had not affected as much,our economy is still doing f9
> 
> Ironically it is the same feeling in Pakistan,they believe India is behind their troubles,most of which started some yrs ago,and in this period now Pakistan is topping the failed states list
> 
> So it will b best if CPC keep itself out of India,u already have more than enough problem with japan,U.S and Vietnam,dont compound it by involving India
> 
> *accept the reality that u cant do anything,i know it will b hard,but accept it*


They can not accept it because of the simaple fact and that is "Their IQ Level is Very high.."..
Please share our chinese friends how are you guys going to use your IQ to get back ur looted Area? .. by playing Tambola or Sudoku?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Even I have also tired, but I have to say, to solve our problems, with a real attitude and understanding, only to escape, or play some small things, will not have any results in the friendship.


----------



## huzihaidao12

alex mercer said:


> living in illusion's r not going to save u,it will propagate the problem,identify it and accept it,u r nowhere near to change the world order,u r to small for that,too small



If the Indians is the attitude, you can wait and see in Kashmir, it is certainly slow, but there are some really matter.


----------



## prototype

f9,nobody is interested in any friendship or fake brotherhood,i thought Indian and Chinese citizens can be made fried if not their govt's,but after witnessing some post here,i think it will b f9,if we keep u away,so try to hold ur restraint before starting the obvious game of obliteration


----------



## prototype

huzihaidao12 said:


> If the Indians is the attitude, you can wait and see in Kashmir, it is certainly slow, but there are some really matter.



Kashmir will not dissipate,Kashmir will not evaporate,i need to ask udo ur nation have the political will to openly go against India now,rather than some diplomatic maneuvers,u want the answer,and that is a big no


----------



## huzihaidao12

How long India would also like to dwell in Tibet? In exchange for China's friendship and really help, it is not a better choice?


----------



## alpha proton

Bhim said:


> You are talking big..I think time has come to teach China a lesson, you guys are becoming overtly arrogant..



Their is an old saying only try to chew what u can,because after that u may require operation

their pocket is already full of adversaries but no they want more

They themselves force nation's to create an alliance against them and then cry how world is not at all good with china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep.ocean

*Appeal to Dear Chinese Fellas:*
To My dear high IQd Chinese fellas please don't waste your preciuos time to debate with poor IQd Indians, please play Sudoku peacefully and win the world..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prototype

huzihaidao12 said:


> How long India would also like to dwell in Tibet? In exchange for China's friendship and really help, it is not a better choice?



We r not dying for ur friendship,India and China can never become friend,and our policy about Tibet is none of ur business,if u like to play game then it is all about matters of reciprocation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alpha proton

deep.ocean said:


> *Appeal to Dear Chinese Fellas:*
> To My dear high IQd Chinese fellas please don't waste your preciuos time to debate with poor IQd Indians, please play Sudoku peacefully and win the world..





i think some of them already consider sudoku board as world


----------



## huzihaidao12

Of course, the territory is also a problem, but if we can resolve the Tibet issue, get a large trust, then we can be more flexible, more room to get a better solution.


----------



## India Rising

people..pls stop taking cheap shot on each other


----------



## huzihaidao12

alex mercer said:


> We r not dying for ur friendship,India and China can never become friend,and our policy about Tibet is none of ur business,if u like to play game then it is all about matters of reciprocation



If this is your prediction, I think you will achieve it with your actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

huzihaidao12 said:


> If this is your prediction, I think you will achieve it with your actions.



F9,will wait about it and see,this will b not that much fun afterall


----------



## rohitshubham

If china want Tibet... then they should give up the claim of aksai chin and arunachal pradesh. they (china) wants india to proclaim one china pooolicy but do not want to give AP or AC ...they must realize that it should be a win win situation for both side and not for only one side. " Give by one hand , and Take by one hand""


----------



## HongWu

alex mercer said:


> Now here we have a guy who basically do not understand the spelling difference between Agni-2 and Agni-2 prime


Ha ha..... you think Agni-2 actually works? Then why are making Agni-2 prime? Why not skip right to Agni-IX?

Indians don't even have an Agni-2 working! To teach India a lesson this time, maybe nuclear weapons are needed this time?



alex mercer said:


> another epic Chinese BS,the reality is that except the one with India u lost each and every other war,ur govt should b congratulated with the amount of brainwashing they had done,even tame losses r considered to b victories there,we atleat have the humility to accept our defeat,our govt does not brainwash us on it


Ha ha....... what another stupid comment. China is a P5 permanent member and a thermonuclear power since 1964. Everybody knows China's power, but India is too malnourished and stupid. It has already forgotten the lesson from 1962.



tallboy123 said:


> SU-30*MKI* is waiting along the border...
> Don't whine unnecessarily


Ha ha ha.... MKI is such a joke! Do you think anybody is really afraid of the MKI? Russia totally ripped off India with that sale. Indian MKI hardly even work! The quality is so poor and India cannot do maintenance.

MKI will not survive long against China's J-10. It will be *total slaughter* of MKI.








alex mercer said:


> So it will b best if CPC keep itself out of India,u already have more than enough problem with japan,U.S and Vietnam,dont compound it by involving India
> 
> accept the reality that u cant do anything,i know it will b hard,but accept it


Ha ha.... we do not care about US, Japan and Vietnam. We will defeat India first and carve it up. Then we will plunder and colonize India and become the most richest country in the world.

*You think you can hide behind USA, Japan and Vietnam?* No, you are enemy #1 and will be the target of our missile and air strikes first!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HongWu

Bombensturm said:


> By that logic
> Marathas & Sikhs succeeded the Mughals,the British succeed the Marathas & Sikhs and Republic of India succeeded British India.
> 
> So we inherit what belonged to British India?
> I don't think so,since we"ll end up having Nepal,Bhutan also more parts of Aksai Chin,though not Arunachal Pradesh.


Republic of India is not a successor to the British Empire in India. ROI is a totally new country. There was never a country called "India." ROI is confined to its own boundaries after independence.

China is completely different. Is it the same "China" -- Qing Dynasty, Republic of China and People's Republic of China. PRC can claim the territory of Qing Dynasty.



Bombensturm said:


> I just checked a 1909 British India map,it didn't include Arunachal Pradesh.


That is because it is part of China.



Bhim said:


> You are talking big..I think time has come to teach China a lesson, you guys are becoming overtly arrogant..


Ha ha.... India has forgotten its lesson from 1962.



huzihaidao12 said:


> In Kashmir, we have a new attitude, it is sufficient proof.


Yes, I'm very glad China is finally taking the step to recognize India-Occupied Kashmir as illegal. The next step is to fund Kashmir insurgency and give them advanced night vision goggles, sniper rifles and anti-tank guided missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

was sitting home doing nothing, came across this thread ......

man! this is funny , made my day...
please forgive me for my insolence, lord hong wu.

at topic:
hahahaahaha....carry on

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IamINDIA

lol in this thread i came across a guy callin j-10 a 5th gen fighter...........goes pritty far to tell how much most chinese kno about defence


----------



## ChinaRocks

rohitshubham said:


> If china want Tibet... then they should give up the claim of aksai chin and arunachal pradesh. they (china) wants india to proclaim one china pooolicy but do not want to give AP or AC ...they must realize that it should be a win win situation for both side and not for only one side. " Give by one hand , and Take by one hand""



Stupid troll we already had tibet typical iq of 85

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

below_freezing said:


> This is not a racist post. I am not stating that indians are inferior to chinese. I did not say that IQ was important!!! what if i made up a measure called NNNNN, and said indians have 0 NNNNN while chinese have 99999999 NNNNN, that is a meaningless measure, who told you IQ was even important? education is the most important, and on that regard India lags behind as well. After all IQ was a measure invented by the white man, so who knows if it is actually important or not?
> 
> Only 2 chinese members have been speaking out in terms of destroying india. Others have not.



I thought that this thread was about a belligerent PLA general being permitted by the CPC to make remarks in public, that would be widely publicised, to the effect that some unnamed lands looted by neighbours should be recovered. The way the news item was interpreted, General Luo's views were timed to appear before the very guarded New Delhi meeting recently. Apparently, this is a way of conveying a message, something very oblique is said before an important meeting, and others have to make the connection. If questioned, naturally, the PRC Foreign Office (I believe the abbreviation used is MFA) can blandly deny any connection, point to the policy of freedom of speech, and insist that the unnamed territories and the unnamed neighbours have nothing to do with the India-China dispute.

Where is the thread going? 

Is it about long-term Chinese intentions, world-wide?

Is it about the native and inherent qualities of Chinese and Indians?
Is it still about the nature and range of relations between the PRC and India?
Is it about war and peace and their respective prospects between India and China?
Is it about the respective military capabilities of China and India?

I am curious; would some kind person please enlighten me? 

I am also curious to know why we know so little about each other, judging by the information content of the posts and comparing them to the information content of posts concerning Pakistan and India, and Bangladesh and India, and Pakistan and Bangladesh?

Is it possible that neither side is interested in knowing more about the other, and is content to go along in relative ignorance, and not make the slightest effort to find out what the world looks like from its biggest neighbour's point of view?


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

> We all know that India is trying to buy artillery pieces from the West and India will attack once it gets those artillery pieces. India is stupid to think that they can fight an offensive war deep into Chinese territory using only a few transport aircraft and helicopters. The war will be a short episode of Chinese artillery firing on Indian mountain troops until they all die. The ones that run away find they have no supplies and die on the mountains. India attempts to supply their forward bases will be totally denied and Indian military bases will be under attack from cruise missiles on day 1



hello everyone on this forum this is my first post on this forum.
i have been following this forum from quite a long time now and after seing this particular thread couldnt resist to join in the party


and for hongwu 
man you are seriously some material but you just forgot one thindg you should not be disclosing such secret war plans in public 
indian raw agents will get your plan
and at i would like to thank other sane chinese members for not supporting him


----------



## MickyMouse

Joe Shearer said:


> I thought that this thread was about a belligerent PLA general being permitted by the CPC to make remarks in public, that would be widely publicised, to the effect that some unnamed lands looted by neighbours should be recovered. The way the news item was interpreted, General Luo's views were timed to appear before the very guarded New Delhi meeting recently. Apparently, this is a way of conveying a message, something very oblique is said before an important meeting, and others have to make the connection. If questioned, naturally, the PRC Foreign Office (I believe the abbreviation used is MFA) can blandly deny any connection, point to the policy of freedom of speech, and insist that the unnamed territories and the unnamed neighbours have nothing to do with the India-China dispute.
> 
> Where is the thread going?
> 
> Is it about long-term Chinese intentions, world-wide?
> 
> Is it about the native and inherent qualities of Chinese and Indians?
> Is it still about the nature and range of relations between the PRC and India?
> Is it about war and peace and their respective prospects between India and China?
> Is it about the respective military capabilities of China and India?
> 
> I am curious; would some kind person please enlighten me?
> 
> I am also curious to know why we know so little about each other, judging by the information content of the posts and comparing them to the information content of posts concerning Pakistan and India, and Bangladesh and India, and Pakistan and Bangladesh?
> 
> Is it possible that neither side is interested in knowing more about the other, and is content to go along in relative ignorance, and not make the slightest effort to find out what the world looks like from its biggest neighbour's point of view?



The Chinese members on this forum are not a reflection of the people in China or their thoughts. I doubt if all of them are really Chinese.
Anyone who has been to China will tell you this
Anyone reading this forum would think India and China are preparing for war . . .  which is far far from the truth.
There was an intelligent post on this forum some time back, which was like
' US, France, England came primarily to sell weapons, Chinese came with business'
That is the reality.


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

> The Chinese members on this forum are not a reflection of the people in China or their thoughts. I doubt if all of them are really Chinese.
> Anyone who has been to China will tell you this
> Anyone reading this forum would think India and China are preparing for war . . . which is far far from the truth.
> There was an intelligent post on this forum some time back, which was like
> ' US, France, England came primarily to sell weapons, Chinese came with business'
> That is the reality.


i totally agree with you. nobody gives **** to what country is doing what to whom, all matters is the money and other interests involved


----------



## ChinaRocks

PRACTICAL PATRIOT said:


> hello everyone on this forum this is my first post on this forum.
> i have been following this forum from quite a long time now and after seing this particular thread couldnt resist to join in the party
> 
> 
> and for hongwu
> man you are seriously some material but you just forgot one thindg you should not be disclosing such secret war plans in public
> indian raw agents will get your plan
> and at i would like to thank other sane chinese members for not supporting him



yes u r right hongwu is great worrior, an honerable chinese member, a great leader with vision. if only india have leader like him india surely can conquer the world.


----------



## Bhim

Haa one false flag supporting another false flag...

They just dont have the balls to be real..


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

ChinaRocks said:


> yes u r right hongwu is great worrior, an honerable chinese member, a great leader with vision. if only india have leader like him india surely can conquer the world.



thanks for your generocity 
but no thanx we dont have any plans to conquer world to his talent will be wasted in INDIA. 
rather we would always prefer to make whatever we have and is ours more developed.


----------



## ChinaRocks

alex mercer said:


> Now u had proved one thing,either u r impotent or ur govt is,Chinese dont talk much,right?
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the reason I accept's Below freezing's epic ritualistic high iq figures
> 
> Now here we have a guy who basically do not understand the spelling difference between Agni-2 and Agni-2 prime,comon freezing so what is his position in ur nation's IQ ladder,I know he is still above me but frankly do his cross ur avg of 15 or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh this man have no idea how funny he is
> 
> 
> another epic Chinese BS,the reality is that except the one with India u lost each and every other war,ur govt should b congratulated with the amount of brainwashing they had done,even tame losses r considered to b victories there,we atleat have the humility to accept our defeat,our govt does not brainwash us on it
> 
> 
> 
> at best that was a stalemate,this also can b pronounced in the reverse order American's defended South korea,if u look at the chinese and North korean advancements at a particular timeline of war when they were just km's far of seoul
> 
> But had any one ever had a look at causalities,china stand at 10 times to the numbers of U.S(400000),with almost same amount injured and around 30000 Pow
> 
> U call this victory,we call this failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more lie, Chinese forces were effectively repelled by soviet forces and thrown out of Zhenbao Island,once again u were the losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all stop using this word defense, every time ur not defending but actually acting like aggressors
> 
> Now let come back to topic,Sino-Vietnam war or third Indo China war was another epic Chinese failure
> 
> Of course u succeed with ur scorched earth policy but u sucked at the strategic level,u attacked Vietnam in support of Khemer Rouge regime which vietnam dismantled.
> 
> Once inside Vietnam ur govt came to know that u can never defeat them.
> 
> As usual china claimed victory,but have even a remote idea of what happened later Vietnam still continued its occupation over Cambodia,the very basic reason of Chinese aggression,and china like poor boys were unable to do anything rather than watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really which one,the trolley incident,so the trolley belonged to ur navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that other than beating hard on the keyboard u people r unable to do anything,so fit ur 25 mega tone nuclear bomb in ur a$$ at give urself some rest



you seem to forget we gave you a hell of a beating in 1962, a total humiliation...enuf said ...lol


----------



## below_freezing

Joe Shearer said:


> I thought that this thread was about a belligerent PLA general being permitted by the CPC to make remarks in public, that would be widely publicised, to the effect that some unnamed lands looted by neighbours should be recovered. The way the news item was interpreted, General Luo's views were timed to appear before the very guarded New Delhi meeting recently. Apparently, this is a way of conveying a message, something very oblique is said before an important meeting, and others have to make the connection. If questioned, naturally, the PRC Foreign Office (I believe the abbreviation used is MFA) can blandly deny any connection, point to the policy of freedom of speech, and insist that the unnamed territories and the unnamed neighbours have nothing to do with the India-China dispute.
> 
> Where is the thread going?
> 
> Is it about long-term Chinese intentions, world-wide?
> 
> Is it about the native and inherent qualities of Chinese and Indians?
> Is it still about the nature and range of relations between the PRC and India?
> Is it about war and peace and their respective prospects between India and China?
> Is it about the respective military capabilities of China and India?
> 
> I am curious; would some kind person please enlighten me?
> 
> I am also curious to know why we know so little about each other, judging by the information content of the posts and comparing them to the information content of posts concerning Pakistan and India, and Bangladesh and India, and Pakistan and Bangladesh?
> 
> Is it possible that neither side is interested in knowing more about the other, and is content to go along in relative ignorance, and not make the slightest effort to find out what the world looks like from its biggest neighbour's point of view?



This is not about india. His remarks are almost guarenteed to be reserved for south sea disputes or Diaoyu Island. But some other indian members have misinterpreted, and MADE this about india.


----------



## deep.ocean

ChinaRocks said:


> you seem to forget we gave you a hell of a beating in 1962, a total humiliation...enuf said ...lol



Nehru did beat us not you.. He believed you guys blind foldedly..


----------



## kamakazi attack

Rafi said:


> The PLA is also one of the most experienced military forces in the world, it is the only country post WW2 to have fought the US military and much of the worlds army's to a stalemate, even though at the time she was far behind in terms of military technology.





You ever of the vietnam war?

You ever heard of vietnam? what's more impressive...a stalemate 
from the country of 1 billion plus people with the second biggest land mass in the world or a country that embarrassed the US with 50 million people and one of the smaller land mass in the world?
also that small little country also gave the mighty super duper powahhh PLA a ***** slap in 1979.


Vietnam 

China and the US got PIMPED by VIETNAM post WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas

Joe Shearer said:


> I thought that this thread was about a belligerent PLA general being permitted by the CPC to make remarks in public, that would be widely publicised, to the effect that some unnamed lands looted by neighbours should be recovered. The way the news item was interpreted, General Luo's views were timed to appear before the very guarded New Delhi meeting recently. Apparently, this is a way of conveying a message, something very oblique is said before an important meeting, and others have to make the connection. If questioned, naturally, the PRC Foreign Office (I believe the abbreviation used is MFA) can blandly deny any connection, point to the policy of freedom of speech, and insist that the unnamed territories and the unnamed neighbours have nothing to do with the India-China dispute.
> 
> Where is the thread going?
> 
> Is it about long-term Chinese intentions, world-wide?
> 
> Is it about the native and inherent qualities of Chinese and Indians?
> Is it still about the nature and range of relations between the PRC and India?
> Is it about war and peace and their respective prospects between India and China?
> Is it about the respective military capabilities of China and India?
> 
> I am curious; would some kind person please enlighten me?
> 
> I am also curious to know why we know so little about each other, judging by the information content of the posts and comparing them to the information content of posts concerning Pakistan and India, and Bangladesh and India, and Pakistan and Bangladesh?
> 
> Is it possible that neither side is interested in knowing more about the other, and is content to go along in relative ignorance, and not make the slightest effort to find out what the world looks like from its biggest neighbour's point of view?



What people are taking issue with is the attitude by several Chinese posters here. That seem to mimic what are widespread feelings within the Chinese military. The release of what the General said I'm sure is no coincidence and meant for as you suggested.

But that doesn't negate that many Chinese are yearning for a more imperialistic aggresive stance in Asia. They seem to want to settle what they consider to be old greviences. As well as expand thier claim on resources they currently have no right to.

Here is a nice report done in 2001. Some of it's conculsions on the military have changed somewhat. 

http://www.usip.org/files/resources/pwks39.pdf


----------



## Joe Shearer

below_freezing said:


> This is not about india. His remarks are almost guarenteed to be reserved for south sea disputes or Diaoyu Island. But some other indian members have misinterpreted, and MADE this about india.



Heh. Thanks for the insight.

I get it now.

Typical of these nationalist threads. Both sides getting offended at imaginary slights and beating each other up on the Internet.

I think it is best to watch the fun - there was a smiley which exactly conveys the most appropriate sentiments for the occasion, and it is

There were some historical and sociological points but those seem to have been buried deep down somewhere in these mutual exchanges of poo!


----------



## KS

ares said:


> *"Quantity has a quality of its own" *Napoleon Bonaparte said it and not Mao zedong .



Chinese reverse engineering a.k.a copying


----------



## ChinaRocks

deep.ocean said:


> Nehru did beat us not you.. He believed you guys blind foldedly..



A win is a win....lol dont you love indians coming up with all sort of excuses for their failures.


----------



## DesiGuy

this thread still going.......not surprised.


----------



## MickyMouse

ChinaRocks said:


> A win is a win....lol dont you love indians coming up with all sort of excuses for their failures.



So what excuse do you have for PLA retreating from Sikkim in 1987?
If you can beat us so easily, then what stopped you then?

Indian political leadership and military underestimated China's capability in 1962. We were zero intelligence of what your military was doing in Askai Chin till the battle actually broke out.

Times are very different today.

And before you start harping on your military capabilities, suggest you read this little article
Military strength eludes China, which looks overseas for arms


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ChinaRocks said:


> yes u r right hongwu is great worrior, an honerable chinese member, a great leader with vision. if only india have leader like him india surely can conquer the world.



Ya, whats wrong with the Chinese members?! Omg lol.

He is just an *arm chair general* on the internet lmao!!

So many **** being spewed here...


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

DesiGuy said:


> this thread still going.......not surprised.



off course and i totally support it, this is funniest of all threads and we need entertainment as well


----------



## DesiGuy

but it shows the level where pdf went to.


----------



## MickyMouse

ChinaRocks said:


> yes u r right hongwu is great worrior, an honerable chinese member, a great leader with vision. if only india have leader like him india surely can conquer the world.



For doing what? writing letters?  internet warriors


----------



## prototype

ChinaRocks said:


> you seem to forget we gave you a hell of a beating in 1962, a total humiliation...enuf said ...lol



running out of arguments,do u have a single reply to defend ur imaginative victories




HongWu said:


> Ha ha..... you think Agni-2 actually works? Then why are making Agni-2 prime? Why not skip right to Agni-IX?



Indians don't even have an Agni-2 working! To teach India a lesson this time, maybe nuclear weapons are needed this time?[/QUOTE]

Lol,according to ur concept non of DF-21,DF-21A and DF 21 c works because that why China created a crap called DF-21 d(oh i forget they call it anti shipping ballistic missile) 




HongWu said:


> Ha ha....... what another stupid comment. China is a P5 permanent member and a thermonuclear power since 1964. Everybody knows China's power, but India is too malnourished and stupid. It has already forgotten the lesson from 1962.



China a superpower...China is my ,they r a bunch of clowns who cannot even takeover taiwan,at one side they defend their argument that is is protected by U.S,at other side they say they beat U.S every day




HongWu said:


> Ha ha ha.... MKI is such a joke! Do you think anybody is really afraid of the MKI? Russia totally ripped off India with that sale. Indian MKI hardly even work! The quality is so poor and India cannot do maintenance.
> 
> MKI will not survive long against China's J-10. It will be *total slaughter* of MKI.



Ya I know almighty indigenous j-10 is a 10th generation fighter which still runs on foreign components,because u farted it out





HongWu said:


> Ha ha.... we do not care about US, Japan and Vietnam. We will defeat India first and carve it up. Then we will plunder and colonize India and become the most richest country in the world.
> 
> *You think you can hide behind USA, Japan and Vietnam?* No, you are enemy #1 and will be the target of our missile and air strikes first!



all i can say,dont play to much erepublic


----------



## punit

> We will defeat India first and carve it up. Then we will plunder and colonize India and become the most richest country in the world.
> 
> You think you can hide behind USA, Japan and Vietnam? No, you are enemy #1 and will be the target of our missile and air strikes first!



then what are u waiting for paper dragon ..


----------



## below_freezing

kamakazi attack said:


> You ever of the vietnam war?
> 
> You ever heard of vietnam? what's more impressive...a stalemate
> from the country of 1 billion plus people with the second biggest land mass in the world or a country that embarrassed the US with 50 million people and one of the smaller land mass in the world?
> also that small little country also gave the mighty super duper powahhh PLA a ***** slap in 1979.
> 
> 
> Vietnam
> 
> China and the US got PIMPED by VIETNAM post WW2



lol you think Vietnamese did that alone, how shameless, even the US says that Vietnam would have been won easily if it wasn't for China and Russia forcing them to hold back and supplying north vietnam. Can vietnam even make a bicycle without outside assistance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HongWu

China beat Vietnam several times in total -- 1979, 1984 and 1988. You don't see Vietnam violating China's borders anymore do you? That tells you who's in charge.

Actually, Vietnam's victory against the US was largely due because PLA deployed AAA against USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

why will Vietnam violate the boundary. its the paper dragon having problem with everything and every one .


----------



## Brotherhood

punit said:


> why will Vietnam violate the boundary. its the paper dragon having problem with everything and every one .



But the paper dragon "flushed" the so-called elephant down the drain in 1962 and it showed the world what the poor elephant really made of eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Brotherhood said:


> But the paper dragon "flushed" the so-called elephant down the drain in 1962 and it showed the world what the poor elephant really made of eh?



Yawn! Nearly 50 years ago. Its a bit like Mongolia claiming superiority over China because Genghis Khan's army made mincemeat of the Chinese(sometimes literally) in the 13th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Bang Galore said:


> Yawn! Nearly 50 years ago. Its a bit like Mongolia claiming superiority over China because Genghis Khan's army made mincemeat of the Chinese(sometimes literally) in the 13th century.



13th century mongolia was strong, now they're trash.

1962 india was weaker than china. 2010 india is still weaker than china. in fact, the ratio of indian GDP/chinese GDP has grown since 1962 instead of shrink.

the ratio of US GDP:Chinese GDP is only 2.8, but the ratio of Chinese GDP:Indian GDP is an astonishing 4!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

Brotherhood said:


> But the paper dragon "flushed" the so-called elephant down the drain in 1962 and it showed the world what the poor elephant really made of eh?




indeed, but you gotta understand that time has changed. no matter how strong china is, they will take heavy damage by attacking India even if china won at the end. 

there will be dead bodies all around *when world first and second largest armies *are fighting against each other and believe me you WON"T be there to pick those dead bodies.


----------



## Bang Galore

below_freezing said:


> 13th century mongolia was strong, now they're trash.
> 
> 1962 india was weaker than china. 2010 india is still weaker than china. in fact, the ratio of indian GDP/chinese GDP has grown since 1962 instead of shrink.
> 
> the ratio of US GDP:Chinese GDP is only 2.8, but the ratio of Chinese GDP:Indian GDP is an astonishing 4!



We are talking war.While GDP is important in a long race, I see nothing to suggest that China is militarily even remotely as well placed as in 1962. You must remember that India was still in thrall of its non-violent independence struggle & its leaders harboured an idealistic streak about it still. There were almost no addition to Indian military capability from independence to the 1962 war. That isn't the case anymore. India's top fighters are probably better than anything China has & since India has access to a lot of Western equipment which China does not, the next conflict, if it were to happen in the immediate future won't resemble 1962 in the least.

Your GDP is important only if that has means that you have access to better equipments than your adversaries. Since a ban remains in place, the odds are no longer stacked in your favour. A key example would be China failed attempt to obtain Israeli Phalcon AEW & C. India has it, you don't. The balance is not as sharp as you might imagine it to be. As far as destroying cities go( a common line taken by some of your high IQ compatriots), an Indian nuclear bomb is as capable of destroying your economy as China's is of destroying India's. Once that is removed from the equation as being a loony idea, then all that might happen is a short border war & there is no way that you can overwhelm India in such a situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

below_freezing said:


> lol you think Vietnamese did that alone, how shameless, even the US says that Vietnam would have been won easily if it wasn't for China and Russia forcing them to hold back and supplying north vietnam. Can vietnam even make a bicycle without outside assistance?





Dam dawg I didn't know that, so the american told you that he would gave vietnamese a beatdown if it wasn't for the supa powah all mighty china, the same chinese that was still riding bicycles and wearing grey suit in the 60s?

the american also told me that if it wasn't for the american help chinese would be speaking japanese today. Uncle sam said he should've stay out of asia in ww2 so Japan can PWNED china a$$.


can you chinese make anything with out the white man and japanese's help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Bang Galore said:


> We are talking war.While GDP is important in a long race, I see nothing to suggest that China is militarily even remotely as well placed as in 1962. You must remember that India was still in thrall of its non-violent independence struggle & its leaders harboured an idealistic streak about it still. There were almost no addition to Indian military capability from independence to the 1962 war. That isn't the case anymore. India's top fighters are probably better than anything China has & since India has access to a lot of Western equipment which China does not, the next conflict, if it were to happen in the immediate future won't resemble 1962 in the least.
> 
> Your GDP is important only if that has means that you have access to better equipments than your adversaries. Since a ban remains in place, the odds are no longer stacked in your favour. A key example would be China failed attempt to obtain Israeli Phalcon AEW & C. India has it, you don't. The balance is not as sharp as you might imagine it to be. As far as destroying cities go( a common line taken by some of your high IQ compatriots), an Indian nuclear bomb is as capable of destroying your economy as China's is of destroying India's. Once that is removed from the equation as being a loony idea, then all that might happen is a short border war & there is no way that you can overwhelm India in such a situation.



Some problems with your analysis:

1.) we have the KJ-2000 with equal detection radius and equal target tracking numbers to the Phalcon. Thanks to Israel for forcing us to make our own later instead of buy instantly. In addition we have domestic production capability for the smaller KJ-200, which, unlike the KJ-2000, is not limited by airframes.
2.) GDP*percentage of GDP that is industry = military production GDP, ours is much bigger than yours. who cares if our engines wear out twice as fast as yours if we can produce one after another. from uniforms to high grade steel to ceramic armor we can produce more weapons. The primary weakness of our engine is the low endurance time, it's actual acceleration and thrust is better than the russian engine. In a real war, we'll just make more backup engines and change them more often.
3.) one of our nukes can deal more megatons of damage than the entire indian arsenal. using nukes is not in your favor.
4.) india might not have been ready but we were actively handicapped. 1962 is the year right after we ended our economic crisis, we lost all support from the USSR, we're still enemies with the US, our soldiers didn't have enough to eat, and we had logistic difficulties because no roads existed in tibet at the time. on the other hand indian forces were near their centers of power, had support of the USSR and acceptance of the US, and had no major economic crisis.
5.) India is disadvantaged by both geography and infrastructure. While it has a global geographical advantage by its capital being closer to the front lines and the bulk of its forces deployed along that line, we have the advantages of mass transport: a train can transport 50000 tons of equipment every day and we have the airlift capability to put 48000 soldiers anywhere in the globe in 48 hours. In addition, we have local geographic advantage: the himalayas make it very very hard for Indian forces to attack us first, which means the choice of attacking is always up to us, not India.


----------



## below_freezing

kamakazi attack said:


> Dam dawg I didn't know that, so the american told you that he would gave vietnamese a beatdown if it wasn't for the supa powah all mighty china, the same chinese that was still riding bicycles and wearing grey suit in the 60s?
> 
> the american also told me that if it wasn't for the american help chinese would be speaking japanese today. Uncle sam said he should've stay out of asia in ww2 so Japan can PWNED china a$$.
> 
> 
> can you chinese make anything with out the white man and japanese's help?



yoyoyo you real hardcore gangsta now dawg? wanna be a nig* then get some face paint like preschoolers, this isn't the place for kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kamakazi attack said:


> Uncle sam said he should've stay out of asia in ww2 so Japan can PWNED china a$$.



Instead, Uncle Sam PWNED Japan's a$$ with nuclear weapons, and the Nazi-Japanese alliance are remembered as the bad guys, the war criminals, and the losers of WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

India has all the wonderful things of this world and China got nothing even after 1962 conflict.So if conflict happen again whether China win or lose he will lose nothing but if India lose he must lose something important.


----------



## punit

> But the paper dragon "flushed" the so-called elephant down the drain in 1962 and it showed the world what the poor elephant really made of eh?



Oh really .. it was more of a back stabbing than war. . if paper dragon is so strong then why they retreat with a bloody nose in subsequent : Chola incident, annexation of Sikkim. And mind it flukes works for once not always , so keep harping 1962 back stabbing to console ur heart.


----------



## ChinaRocks

DesiGuy said:


> indeed, but you gotta understand that time has changed. no matter how strong china is, they will take heavy damage by attacking India even if china won at the end.
> 
> there will be dead bodies all around *when world first and second largest armies *are fighting against each other and believe me you WON"T be there to pick those dead bodies.



When there is a war , a little sacrafies here and there is inavoidable, we dont mind a little damage here and there for the total humilation and complete occupation of india.


----------



## faithfulguy

It doesn't look like India and China are going to become friends soon. I think both countries are take a step back and working together. I hope the people of both countries would do the same instead of sabre rattling. It takes more than just the US to maintain world peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deep.ocean

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Instead, Uncle Sam PWNED Japan's a$$ with nuclear weapons, and the Nazi-Japanese alliance are remembered as the bad guys, the war criminals, and the losers of WW2.



Same Uncle Sam will punish you by pounding Nuclear weapaons, and Exis of Evil will become past and WW3 will end..


----------



## Bang Galore

ChinaRocks said:


> When there is a war , a little sacrafies here and there is inavoidable, we dont mind a little damage here and there for the total humilation and complete occupation of india.



Err...........what if it doesn't work out the way you imagine? Think of the total humiliation that China will feel then.


----------



## HongWu

DesiGuy said:


> indeed, but you gotta understand that time has changed. no matter how strong china is, they will take heavy damage by attacking India even if china won at the end.
> 
> there will be dead bodies all around *when world first and second largest armies *are fighting against each other and believe me you WON"T be there to pick those dead bodies.


That is totally not true!

China has absolute nuclear dominance over India. India has never successfully tested a thermonuclear weapon. China tested one in 1964! China is almost 50 years ahead of India here.

India doesn't even have a working missile. Agni-II still doesn't work! If Agni-II works, why make Agni-II "prime"? Why not make Agni-IX or something? Why was it that Agni-II was tested and failed, and then a new "Agni-II prime" was tested failed again? Where is the Agni-V now? I thought Agni-V could hit Harbin and was going to be tested in 2010?

In a war situation, China will immediately fire cruise missiles at Indian Army positions. These can be conventional or nuclear. Indian Army will die by the hundreds of thousands and their morale will be totally destroyed because they thought India had Agni-V, ballistic missile defense and hypersonic Brahmos 2. Within hours from a Chinese cruise missile strike, Indian Army can be completely routed.



Bang Galore said:


> India's top fighters are probably better than anything China has & since India has access to a lot of Western equipment which China does not, the next conflict, if it were to happen in the immediate future won't resemble 1962 in the least.


LOL. The MKI will not save your butt from China's power. China's J-11B is already more than a match for MKI. Remember Russia offered Su-35BM immediately after China started mass producing the J-11B? There is a reason for that: they already know there is not a huge gap between J-11B and Su-35BM, so they decided to offer it before Chinese did it themselves.

In a war, J-10 will engage and defeat any MKI taking off from base while J-11B strike deep into India with PGM.



Bang Galore said:


> Your GDP is important only if that has means that you have access to better equipments than your adversaries. Since a ban remains in place, the odds are no longer stacked in your favour.


LOL. Western weapons will not protect you from China. China's indigenous weapons are already superior to them. In a Sino-Indian War, thousands of Indian soldiers will be killed by Chinese SPA. Where can India buy something this powerful?









Bang Galore said:


> A key example would be China failed attempt to obtain Israeli Phalcon AEW & C. India has it, you don't. The balance is not as sharp as you might imagine it to be.


Actually, China absorbed the Phalcon technology and make its improved copy.



kamakazi attack said:


> the american also told me that if it wasn't for the american help chinese would be speaking japanese today. Uncle sam said he should've stay out of asia in ww2 so Japan can PWNED china a$$.


Japan has been living on borrowed time for far too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

lol, this thread is still going strong!

as Yoda would say " The force is strong in you young HongWu"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

below_freezing said:


> yoyoyo you real hardcore gangsta now dawg? wanna be a nig* then get some face paint like preschoolers, this isn't the place for kids.



rather be a nig** than a chinaman. 

this place really wow me.

growing up in Canada and the US the only kids that were always getting an azz whoopin by the white boys and bullied every school day and NEVER had any balls to fight back were chinese.

but on the internet, every chinese dude I meet is fearless.

please forgive me my chinese friends. I come in peace! No nukes my way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

faithfulguy said:


> It doesn't look like India and China are going to become friends soon. I think both countries are take a step back and working together. I hope the people of both countries would do the same instead of sabre rattling. It takes more than just the US to maintain world peace.




If one to pick up a newspaper from any of the western media, you would see the vast majority has a "china is a huge threat" undertone.

after reading the many post on here by chinese members, I have to said that the "china threat" undertone is understated. 

for the sake of humanity, one can only pray that chinese leaders don't ever act on the bravado and cockiness that resonate with the attitudes and feelings of our chinese members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Why all the sabre rattling. There is not going to be any war between China and India that will resulted in one country occupying the other. The US and USSR will ensure that China does not invade India proper. Any conflict will be restricted to a border skirmishes. But even this will not happen as both countries are focusing on developing the economy than fighting a war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

People like this guy has no influence over the government. China still puts forward its peaceful development doctrine and vows to keep it there. And by recovering, he means negotiation and purchase, not military aggression.


----------



## Akasa

kamakazi attack said:


> rather be a nig** than a chinaman.
> 
> this place really wow me.
> 
> growing up in Canada and the US the only kids that were always getting an azz whoopin by the white boys and bullied every school day and NEVER had any balls to fight back were chinese.
> 
> but on the internet, every chinese dude I meet is fearless.
> 
> please forgive me my chinese friends. I come in peace! No nukes my way



And which country lost World War II again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

kamakazi attack said:


> rather be a nig** than a chinaman.
> 
> this place really wow me.
> 
> growing up in Canada and the US the only kids that were always getting an azz whoopin by the white boys and bullied every school day and NEVER had any balls to fight back were chinese.
> 
> but on the internet, every chinese dude I meet is fearless.
> 
> please forgive me my chinese friends. I come in peace! No nukes my way




Yeah, i'm sure you must be one brave japs eye, seriously i wonder you ever been to japan and you know **** about japan.
By just looking at your username made me laugh, find me one real japanese will stupid enough to use such a name except some shameless "faker" who thought it will sounds more like a jap.
Regarding you idiotic make-up story proved nothing but only your real "age" i could imagine a 5 feet tall ugly midget talking tough on the internet just to feel good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

Ok bro can we change our locus operandi with chinese invading japs now.... bored with invasion of India....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

SinoSoldier said:


> And which country lost World War II again?




how did china fare against the mongols? oh wait didn't they made you guys their subjects?

how did china fare against the portugese? did they take macau?

is china still high from british opium?

Which country was the first non-white nation to stand up to the West's imperialism?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Brotherhood said:


> By just looking at your username made me laugh, find me one real japanese will stupid enough to use such a name except some shameless "faker" who thought it will sounds more like a jap.



Good point, this guy looks like a false flag.

What kind of Ri ben ren would call himself "Kamikaze attack"? 

(And he even spelled "Kamikaze" wrong as well. )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kamakazi attack

Brotherhood said:


> Yeah, i'm sure you must be one brave japs eye, seriously i wonder you ever been to japan and you know **** about japan.
> By just looking at your username made me laugh, find me one real japanese will stupid enough to use such a name except some shameless "faker" who thought it will sounds more like a jap.
> Regarding you idiotic make-up story proved nothing but only your real "age" i could imagine a 5 feet tall ugly midget talking tough on the internet just to feel good.



That's right I have never been to japan neither do I want to. 

I aint brave dude, I am a man of peace. hence I know that nukes kills and I dont avocate the use of nukes on any human beings. I dont go on saying Japan or Canada should attack anybody.

Me scared, unlike you and your internet warrior friends here...you guys are real brave.., wanting to invade every country there is. I know China is the best, the great supapowah PLA are so tough and strong it can survive a nuclear war by wearing oakleys.

You right me ugly too, but I have tap more *** and eaten more pussies that by the time I was 18 than you will probably ever see in your lifetime. 

but hey you tall and handsome right? and talking tough like invading India, japan, vietnam...just to look good too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kamakazi attack

wow I got the whole chinese crew reved up. 



they totally skipped the topic, took time off bashing India

to have a personal attack


hey what's 1 sure way we know people can't handle the heat...

they start calling people names like " you're ugly and a midget"

 " your' re ugly and a midget" "FALSE FLAG..FALSE FLAG"

is somebody feelings hurt? 

are you boys that soft? are you going to tell the moderator on me now?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

kamakazi attack said:


> That's right I have never been to japan neither do I want to.
> 
> I aint brave dude, I am a man of peace. hence I know that nukes kills and I dont avocate the use of nukes on any human beings. I dont go on saying Japan or Canada should attack anybody.
> 
> Me scared, unlike you and your internet warrior friends here...you guys are real brave.., wanting to invade every country there is. I know China is the best, the great supapowah PLA are so tough and strong it can survive a nuclear war by wearing oakleys.
> 
> You right me ugly too, but I have tap more *** and eaten more pussies that by the time I was 18 than you will probably ever see in your lifetime.
> 
> but hey you tall and handsome right? and talking tough like invading India, japan, vietnam...just to look good too?



Please stop abusing the Internet warriors. They have nothing better to do.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kamakazi attack said:


> wow I got the whole chinese crew reved up.
> 
> 
> 
> they totally skipped the topic, took time off bashing India
> 
> to have a personal attack
> 
> 
> hey what's 1 sure way we know people can't handle the heat...
> 
> they start calling people names like " you're ugly and a midget"
> 
> " your' re ugly and a midget" "FALSE FLAG..FALSE FLAG"
> 
> is somebody feelings hurt?
> 
> are you boys that soft? are you going to tell the moderator on me now?



Look at that huge post with all the rofl smilies...

It looks like the only one who is upset here... is you. 

Maybe you should stop taking the internet so seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Look at that huge post with all the rofl smilies...
> 
> It looks like the only one here *who is upset... is you. *



Nah, I think his fine.



> rather be a nig** than a chinaman.



*Chinese Dragon*, I rather say that then nuking a billion people off the planet, Ok?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> Nah, I think his fine.



Do you think he was fine when he said this?



kamakazi attack said:


> rather be a nig** than a chinaman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

kamakazi attack said:


> *That's right I have never been to japan neither do I want to. *
> I aint brave dude, I am a man of peace. hence I know that nukes kills and I dont avocate the use of nukes on any human beings. I dont go on saying Japan or Canada should attack anybody.
> 
> Me scared, unlike you and your internet warrior friends here...you guys are real brave.., wanting to invade every country there is. I know China is the best, the great supapowah PLA are so tough and strong it can survive a nuclear war by wearing oakleys.
> 
> *You right me ugly too, but I have tap more *** and eaten more pussies that by the time I was 18 than you will probably ever see in your lifetime. *
> but hey you tall and handsome right? and talking tough like invading India, japan, vietnam...just to look good too?



Kudos to an honest so-called jap eye, way to go to avoid further embarrassment that you know sh!t about japan eh?

And i believed your pussies eater's claim, in fact by imagine what size of tool a midget will logically processed tell the true story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaRocks

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Look at that huge post with all the rofl smilies...
> 
> It looks like the only one who is upset here... is you.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking the internet so seriously...



yes absolutle you are right. lol angry kid...vindictive and easily upset...hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kamakazi attack

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Look at that huge post with all the rofl smilies...
> 
> It looks like the only one who is upset here... is you.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking the internet so seriously...



no i am actually having a hell of a time

come on dude, I am on the clock. you know how slow my day would be today if I din't have PDF?

hey buddy I was just wondering... do you guys in china hang out and talk about guys? do you sit at the mall and check out guys and comment about them while they walk by?

because me personally and 100% guys I know don't really give a dam about the next dude. I don't think I have ever said a dude is ugly or short...why would I care if the next dude is a "midget and ugly" 

I am just curious to know why you someone would comment about some guys looks on the internet. 

BTW are you tall and handsome? are your nails sparkiling clean? is your hair smooth and silky


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> *Chinese Dragon*, I rather say that then nuking a billion people off the planet, Ok?



I know you would rather say that, but I have never advocated nuking anyone at all, you can check my post history.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I know you would rather say that, but I have never advocated nuking anyone at all, you can check my post history.



Not you, but other Chinese gives thumbs up..




> Tell someone who cares, I have seen so many Indians using racial abuse towards Chinese here, and plenty of Indians who advocate attacking the Three Gorges Dam, which would be worse than a nuclear detonation.



Right, right, I am going to leave this epic internet battle for you keyboard warriors, ok tough guy?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kamakazi attack said:


> no i am actually having a hell of a time
> 
> come on dude, I am on the clock. you know how slow my day would be today if I din't have PDF?
> 
> hey buddy I was just wondering... do you guys in china hang out and talk about guys? do you sit at the mall and check out guys and comment about them while they walk by?
> 
> because me personally and 100% guys I know don't really give a dam about the next dude. I don't think I have ever said a dude is ugly or short...why would I care if the next dude is a "midget and ugly"
> 
> I am just curious to know why you someone would comment about some guys looks on the internet.
> 
> BTW are you tall and handsome? are your nails sparkiling clean? is your hair smooth and silky



LOL calm down buddy, it's just the internet!

Go take a walk, talk to someone, and next time you pretend to be a Ri ben ren, spell "Kamikaze" correctly in your user name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


> Not you, but other Chinese gives thumbs up..



Tell someone who cares, I have seen so many Indians using racial abuse towards Chinese here, and plenty of Indians who advocate attacking the Three Gorges Dam, which would be worse than a nuclear detonation.

Kam*i*kaz*e* attack is just one, in a long line of Indians who like to racially abuse Chinese people.  It's just par for the course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The japs and the korean g**ks are just bunch of idiots for not understanding that without a prosperous China, Asia would fall right under the hands of the Western Imperalism. 

China is your backbone, if China ceases to exist, the whitemen would just get rid of you guys like thrash. So don't destroy the hands that feed you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Varghese said:


>



Wow Varghese, I never knew you were a white guy! I thought you were an Indian!!

Also, nice suit.


----------



## below_freezing

kamakazi attack said:


> rather be a nig** than a chinaman.
> 
> this place really wow me.
> 
> growing up in Canada and the US the only kids that were always getting an azz whoopin by the white boys and bullied every school day and NEVER had any balls to fight back were chinese.
> 
> but on the internet, every chinese dude I meet is fearless.
> 
> please forgive me my chinese friends. I come in peace! No nukes my way



Haha, ok, whites beat us up?

?????????????????????? - ?? - ???? - ????

?????????? - ?? - ???? - ????

In contrast...

Three Savage Black American Soldiers Rape 12-Year Old Japanese Girl, 1995 | Vatican Assassins

U.S. Soldiers Sought in Alleged Japan Rape - ABC News

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/29/world/asia/29iht-29japan.10583974.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Chinese-Dragon" said:


> Kamikaze attack is just one, in a long line of *Indians* who say the exact same thing.
> 
> In fact if you go to my user page, you'll see yet another Indian referring to me as a "chink".





What hypocrisy! 

Wasn't it below_freezing who called him a nig* ??


It *you* (actually all of you)who are getting worked up and labeling him as Indian (check his comment history, Im sure you won't though) 

The recent spate of nationalistic comments seem to be a result of these one child policies of China, the only (male) child ends up like a spoiled pampered brat


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> absolutely,
> 
> we got a whole bunch of people with multi-handles bragging about their respected country nuclear weapons. first and foremost if anybody in the world ever use nukes on ANYBODY that will be the end of their country...this includes america. the people of the world today will not stand for ANYBODY using WMD.
> 
> only little kids who probably never had a pu$$$y in their life would have an internet fight over "my dad can beat up your dad"



is it amazing this kid still contributing to this thread after calling it degrading, well i guesss he must have find it amusing after all , keep up the good works kid...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kamakazi attack

my dear Indian friends, you see how easy it is to rev up our chinese members? just a few facts, and they get all soft...

this is how they operate,,,

act all hard core " we chinese supapowah will nuke and invade you with ease and our PLA will survive all the nukes in the world by earing our counterfit oakleys"

then when you debunk them they will...

personally go man love on you "you short and midget"

then "false flag fasle flag"

ask them why they so soft...?

then they get all cool " why you taking the internet so seriously"?

all the same time they are instant messaging each other "thank my post!!!" "then i'll thank yours"


man it truly hurts me because i feel so alone, is there anybody out there want to be my thank buddy? if you thank all my post i'll thank all yours.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Wow Varghese, I never knew you were a white guy! I thought you were an Indian!!
> 
> Also, nice suit.



Here is some more, bud.
















Know go defend your honor!!.............*on the internet*................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> These spate of nationalistic comments seem to be a result of these one child policies of China, the only (male) child ends up like a spoiled pampered brat



Ah, justanobserver, the one who accused me of being a "terrorist supporter".

Any evidence to back that up yet? 

I'm sitting here in Hong Kong, a city with one of the lowest crime rates in the world... and suddenly an Indian jumps up and accuses me of supporting South Asian terrorist groups! LOL what is that about...

Can you FINALLY back up your accusation... after such a long time of hiding away?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

kamakazi attack said:


> my dear Indian friends, you see how easy it is to rev up our chinese members? just a few facts, and they get all soft...
> 
> this is how they operate,,,
> 
> act all hard core " we chinese supapowah will nuke and invade you with ease and our PLA will survive all the nukes in the world by earing our counterfit oakleys"
> 
> then when you debunk them they will...
> 
> personally go man love on you "you short and midget"
> 
> then "false flag fasle flag"
> 
> ask them why they so soft...?
> 
> then they get all cool " why you taking the internet so seriously"?
> 
> all the same time they are instant messaging each other "thank my post!!!" "then i'll thank yours"
> 
> 
> man it truly hurts me because i feel so alone, is there anybody out there want to be my thank buddy? if you thank all my post i'll thank all yours.



see, smart comments get smart responses, dumbasses get responses that they'll understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

kamakazi attack said:


> my dear Indian friends, you see how easy it is to rev up our chinese members? just a few facts, and they get all soft...
> 
> this is how they operate,,,
> 
> act all hard core " we chinese supapowah will nuke and invade you with ease and our PLA will survive all the nukes in the world by earing our counterfit oakleys"
> 
> then when you debunk them they will...
> 
> personally go man love on you "you short and midget"
> 
> then "false flag fasle flag"
> 
> ask them why they so soft...?
> 
> then they get all cool " why you taking the internet so seriously"?
> 
> all the same time they are instant messaging each other "thank my post!!!" "then i'll thank yours"
> 
> 
> man it truly hurts me because i feel so alone, is there anybody out there want to be my thank buddy? if you thank all my post i'll thank all yours.



Only male child...spoiled kid..center of attention of family. It gets reinforced with belief of the Middle Kingdom being the center of the world


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> my dear Indian friends, you see how easy it is to rev up our chinese members? just a few facts, and they get all soft...
> 
> this is how they operate,,,
> 
> act all hard core " we chinese supapowah will nuke and invade you with ease and our PLA will survive all the nukes in the world by earing our counterfit oakleys"
> 
> then when you debunk them they will...
> 
> personally go man love on you "you short and midget"
> 
> then "false flag fasle flag"
> 
> ask them why they so soft...?
> 
> then they get all cool " why you taking the internet so seriously"?
> 
> all the same time they are instant messaging each other "thank my post!!!" "then i'll thank yours"
> 
> 
> man it truly hurts me because i feel so alone, is there anybody out there want to be my thank buddy? if you thank all my post i'll thank all yours.



dont get jeolous kid is it only a thank no big deal i give you one kid on your next post ....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> The recent spate of nationalistic comments seem to be a result of these one child policies of China, the only (male) child ends up like a spoiled pampered brat



Sorry to break your stereotype, but I have a younger brother.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

We treat Pakistan as our equivalent sovereignty with great respect as the Pakistanis do have their own distinct culture and civilization. The history proves that we are always the best friends. 

Whereas those midgets nations like Japan/Korea/Vietnam are nothing but the pale copies of our Sinosphere civilization. You guys can't deny the fact that you were always served as a vassal state for over thousand years, China is your master for political/geographical/cultural reasons. You are all a subset culture of the Mighty China, so it is natural that you should learn how to submit to your real master!!!


----------



## justanobserver

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Sorry to break your stereotype, but *I* have a younger brother.



Read



justanobserver" said:


> *
> The recent spate of nationalistic comments *



I didn't know that you endorsed the view of HongWu 


> Whereas those midgets nations like Japan/Korea/Vietnam are nothing but the pale copies of our Sinosphere civilization. You guys can't deny the fact that you were always served as a vassal states for over thousand years, China is your master for political/geographical/cultural reasons. *You are all a subset culture of the Mighty China, so it is natural that you should learn how to submit to your real master!!! *



Another one  

You guys *are* funny!


----------



## kamakazi attack

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We treat Pakistan as our equivalent sovereignthy with respect as the Pakistanis do have their own distinct culture and civilization. The history proves that we are always the best friends.
> 
> Whereas those midgets nations like Japan/Korea/Vietnam are nothing but the pale copies of our Sinosphere civilization. You guys can't deny the fact that you were always served as a vassal states for over thousand years, China is your master for political/geographical/cultural reasons. You are all a subset culture of the Mighty China, so it is natural that you should learn how to submit to your real master!!!




I can't even take a **** and flirt with the females co-workers without missing more chinese internet warriors.

viets/japs/kor are peace loving people. 

chinese are supapowah, you live in canada...hop on to your made in china bicycle and roll up to some korean or viet dude and talk internet tough like you doing now. 

dont forget your jacket...its cold outside...preferably a canada goose jacket 'made in canada" not any cheap **** from wal mart "made in chi..."


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> Read
> 
> I didn't know that you endorsed the view of HongWu



Justanobserver, you equated the one-child policy with an increase in nationalistic sentiments. 

Do you have any studies to show that this is the case?

Even assuming that is the case... why then, does the Indian media love to bash China, whereas the Chinese media does not even bother about India at all?


----------



## kamakazi attack

dam i forgot to call you "kid"... darn it!!! i forgot to be internet tough


----------



## justanobserver

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We treat Pakistan as our equivalent sovereignthy with respect as the Pakistanis do have their own distinct culture and civilization. The history proves that we are always the best friends.



Yep ancient Pakistan ! and Ancient Pakistanis ! completely unique and distinct culture  (save me from the history trolls !)


----------



## kamakazi attack

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Justanobserver, you equated the one-child policy with an increase in nationalistic sentiments.
> 
> Do you have any studies to show that this is the case?
> 
> Even assuming that is the case... why then, does the Indian media love to bash China, whereas the Chinese media does not even bother about India at all?



hey KID every media like to "bash" china ok KID


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

kamakazi attack said:


> I can't even take a **** and flirt with the females co-workers without missing more chinese internet warriors.
> 
> viets/japs/kor are peace loving people.
> 
> chinese are supapowah, you live in canada...hop on to your made in china bicycle and roll up to some korean or viet dude and talk internet tough like you doing now.
> 
> dont forget your jacket...its cold outside...preferably a canada goose jacket 'made in canada" not any cheap **** from wal mart "made in chi..."



I am a truth teller, whereas you have whined like a typical internet warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

kamakazi attack said:


> hey *KID *every media like to "bash" china ok *KID*



Internet warrior!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

justanobserver said:


> Yep ancient Pakistan ! and Ancient Pakistanis ! completely unique and distinct culture  (save me from the history trolls !)



The ancient Pakistanis are well-known to rule over India. The Indus Civilization has its root in modern day Pakistan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Ancient Pakistanis are well-known to rule over India. The Indus Civilization has its root in modern day Pakistan.



That's right, the Indus valley civilization was based in what is now modern day Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Ancient Pakistanis are well-known to rule over India.



you read Zaid hamid too? 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Indus Civilization has its root in modern day Pakistan.





Isn't that a map of *Ancient India?* " 

Anyways you know that this civilization died out right (due to changing monsoons)? Guess where the people went? 

To the Indo-Gangetic plains (its in the north center part of India  )


c.1700 BC



> *
> The Indus culture dies out. Its people move east into Rajasthan and the Ganges watershed. Others head south to Gujarat, where the sea port at Lothal continues to flourish for a time before being abandoned too. I*ts inhabitants merge with the Stone Age tribes of the Deccan Plateau in central India and others in southern India. Squatters take over the abandoned citadels, living in slum dwellings, and village life continues in the countryside. The urban heritage is passed on to the east and engenders the emergence of cities in the Ganges valley and northern India, and the civilisation's reverence for animals is also passed on.
> 
> Kingdoms of South Asia - Indus Valley Culture


----------



## TenjikuKensei

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The ancient Pakistanis are well-known to rule over India. The Indus Civilization has its root in modern day Pakistan.



 .lol, words fail me!





Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's right, the Indus valley civilization was based in what is now modern day Pakistan.




And which has absolutely Ziltch to do with Pakistanis.


This(claim by some Pakistanis) reminds me of a post by a poster called "purearyan" I read a few days back on PDF. He claimed that Pakistan had relations with ancient China cos they preserved Buddhism and Chinese came to study in Taxila. He needs to hit the history books...but on second thoughts he said "all" his history knowledge is due to the views of a single Islamic scholar....so well..that speaks volumes.

sometimes I wonder if people even care about the absolute BS they post on forums these days. It's so beyond the pale that it should not even merit a reply; but astonishingly people take such posts seriously!. Something is very wrong here.lol


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

kamakazi attack said:


> viets/japs/kor are peace loving people.



The japs/g**ks/viets are only peace loving when they were weak, when they are getting stronger they will get nastier than jackals.

One day China will teach these ungrateful whores a lesson how to act with manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The japs/g**ks/viets are only peace loving when they were weak, when they are getting stronger they will get nastier than jackals.
> *
> One day China will teach these ungrateful whores a lesson how to act with manner. *



Thats mighty China for you ! booyah ! 


(I'm saving this quote)


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TenjikuKensei said:


> .lol, words fail me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And which has absolutely Ziltch to do with Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> This(claim by some Pakistanis) reminds me of a post my a poster called "purearyan" I read a few days back on PDF. He claimed that Pakistan had relations with ancient China cos they preserved Buddhism and Chinese came to study in Taxila.
> 
> sometimes I wonder if people even care about the absolute BS they post on forums these days.



China indeed got the Buddhism from the IndoAryansphere of South Asia. Pakistanis also have the right to claim their Aryan heritage even they have been converted into Islam. Just like China is still Han Chinese even we do adopt the Communism doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TenjikuKensei said:


> Something is very wrong here.lol



You figured that out, did you?


----------



## TenjikuKensei

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China indeed gets the Buddhism from the IndoAryansphere of South Asia. Pakistanis also have the right to claim their Aryan heritage even they have been converted into Islam. Just like China is still Han Chinese even we do adopt the Communism doctrine.



The ethnic makeup of the "aryan" pakistani heritage is Very different from that of those who lived in the Taxila and other places earlier. They might belong to the same pan-ethnicity; but were definitely different people. Please check south Asian history. Furthermore, don't confuse linguistic terms with ethnicity.

people confuse geographic location and equate it with the ethnic groups that occupy that same region now with the ones which occupied that region millenia ago.

if one were to go by the generic term 'Aryan"..it would pretty much cover a dozen countries. And none of them are related when one looks at the details. Its almost like saying that the British can claim Madrid, Spain.


----------



## justanobserver

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China indeed gets the Buddhism from the IndoAryansphere of South Asia. Pakistanis also have the right to claim their Aryan heritage even they have been converted into Islam. Just like China is still Han Chinese even we do adopt the Communism doctrine.



"Aryan Heritage" ? Conversion of Islam? You have no clue about what you're talking about . 


> China indeed got the Buddhism from the IndoAryansphere of South Asia.



Funny how *India* is reduced to the "IndoAryan sphere of *South Asia*".

While similarly claiming Japan and Korea to be part of the "*Sinosphere*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

justanobserver said:


> Thats mighty China for you ! booyah !
> 
> 
> (I'm saving this quote)



I don't think he will get a warning from mods, such unofficial language and think of it CD(If and big If, he is a true Chinese , thanking him).

Abey oyee, Chinese Rat, baat sun tune kaha se history ki class li thi??


Choohe bhi Sher ban gaye, lo kar lo baat..


----------



## TenjikuKensei

justanobserver said:


> "Aryan Heritage" ? Conversion of Islam? You have no clue about what you're talking about .



Don't you love it when they use such a term?. It pretty much underlines how much they know about south asia.

"Aryan heritage"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> While similarly claiming Japan and Korea to be part of the "Sinosphere"



I'm sorry, were you under the impression that they were not? 

Sinosphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The japs and the korean g**ks are just bunch of idiots for not understanding that without a prosperous China, Asia would fall right under the hands of the Western Imperalism.
> 
> China is your backbone, if China ceases to exist, the whitemen would just get rid of you guys like thrash. So don't destroy the hands that feed you!!!


That is hilarious. China had no problems being under Soviet imperialism, everything from a failed ideology: communism, to agriculture: Lysenkoism, to arms, to military doctrines. Failures -- all of them. But now Western imperialism is a problem for Asia and China is coming on a white horse to save the Asiatics...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TenjikuKensei said:


> if one were to go by the generic term 'Aryan"..it would pretty much cover a dozen countries. And none of them are related when one looks at the details. Its almost like saying that the British can claim Madrid, Spain.



Aryan itself was a mixture between Proto-Indo-Europeans of the Eurasia steppe and the aborigines population in West/South Asia. 

If you want to talk about "the generic Aryan", then i assume you mean the HG R1a1a which is a generic maker of the PIE? 

Nowadays, nobody is pure PIE, 99&#37; of Indo-European population aren't pure PIE, they are mostly the mixture between the PIE and the conquered natives. 

The some called "pure Aryan" is just some BS theory invented by Nazism, the historical Aryans were mixed. Today by the meaning of Aryan, i think it associates mostly with the Indo-Iranian cultures. I think India/Pakistan/Iran have all the right to claim the Aryan heritage.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> That is hilarious. China had no problems being under Soviet imperialism, everything from a failed ideology: communism, to agriculture: Lysenkoism, to arms, to military doctrines. Failures -- all of them. But now Western imperialism is a problem for Asia and China is coming on a white horse to save the Asiatics...



Never heard of the Sino-Soviet split? 

And 50 years ago, we already told the Ruskies to f*ck off, we are not your slaves.


----------



## justanobserver

Chinese-Dragon said:


> While similarly claiming Japan and Korea to be part of the "Sinosphere"
> I'm sorry, were you under the impression that they were not?
> 
> Sinosphere - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Did I deny that they weren't ? 

I'm just point out the hypocrisy of claiming to be their ("vassal states" like Japan Korea) Masters.

But then terming India as "South Asia" "indoaryan" thingy. 

Here is the Sinosphere equivalent for India (Zhongguo:China::Bharat:India) 

*Akhand Bharat*


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Bhim said:


> I don't think he will get a warning from mods, such unofficial language and think of it CD(If and big If, he is a true Chinese , thanking him).
> 
> Abey oyee, Chinese Rat, baat sun tune kaha se history ki class li thi??
> 
> 
> Choohe bhi Sher ban gaye, lo kar lo baat..



All the people with a Chinese flag here are Chinese, or at least they can all speak Chinese. You can't speak it, so you wouldn't know.

Ni zhen shi ge sha gua, dong ma?


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Never heard of the Sino-Soviet split?


Before a 'split' there has to be a 'union' in the first place, right? So if Western imperialism is bad, why was Soviet imperialism good?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> Before a 'split' there has to be a 'union' in the first place, right? So if Western imperialism is bad, why was Soviet imperialism good?



Who said Soviet Imperialism was good?

Why would China have opposed the USSR during the Cold War if we thought that?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

gambit said:


> Before a 'split' there has to be a 'union' in the first place, right? So if Western imperialism is bad, why was Soviet imperialism good?



Soviet imperalism is just a new form of Tsarism, which is just as bad as the Western Imperialism. 

We never really liked USSR, and they were our enemy. Even Mao is not a true Marxist, then neither is USSR the true Marxist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Aryan itself was a mixture between Proto-Indo-Europeans of the Eurasia steppe and the aborigines population in West/South Asia.
> 
> If you want to talk about "the generic Aryan", then i assume you mean the HG R1a1a which is a generic maker of the PIE?
> 
> Nowadays, nobody is pure PIE, 99&#37; of Indo-European population aren't pure PIE, they are mostly the mixture between the PIE and the conquered natives.
> 
> The some called "pure Aryan" is just some BS theory invented by Nazism, the historical Aryans were mixed. Today by the meaning of Aryan, i think it associates mostly with the Indo-Iranian cultures. I think India/Pakistan/Iran have all the right to claim the Aryan heritage.



Didn't you notice that I put the term "Aryan' within quotes?. I didnt even mention "pure" or less than pure Aryans at all. i wonder why you went into that subject. The point I made is that "Aryan" or "Aryan-mixed" is such a generic term that would mean absolutely nothing from an anthropological point of view. By your logic the Spanish...the English..the French...could all make counterclaims against each other..

The fact of the matter is that the ethnicity of the people who lived during Indus valley and the current ones who live there are different. the same goes for the older Taxila inhabitants vis-a-vis those who live in that region now.

As I said earlier, If Pakistanis can claim the Indus Valley, then the British Can claim Spain or Greece...and vice versa. As you can see..it would make absolutely no sense. Oh and btw...the IVC people were not "conquered" by "Aryans", you subscribe to the older invasion theory which is pretty much discredited now. The IVC collapsed even before the Aryans migrated into the region. Note the word "migration"...not some Hollywood style "invasion" of hordes.

There is more linguistic evidence to support this, But I doubt you would be interested, when you seem perfectly content with bunching dozens of ethnicities together under one generic and dare I say, irrelevant umbrella-term


----------



## justanobserver

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think India/Pakistan/Iran have all the right to claim the *Aryan heritage.*



Again you have no clue of what you're speaking.

"Aryan Heritage"? ! Buddhism is "Indo Aryan Heritage" (which is apparently common to India-Pakand Iran) ?@@ I mean seriously ! This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

justanobserver said:


> Here is the Sinosphere equivalent for India (Zhongguo:China::Bharat:India)
> 
> *Akhand Bharat*



Ah, the idea of "Akhand Bharat".

I've noticed that the concept leads to flame wars on this forum.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

justanobserver said:


> Again you have no clue of what you're speaking.
> 
> "Aryan Heritage"? ! Buddhism is "Indo Aryan Heritage" (which is apparently common to India-Pakand Iran) ?@@ I mean seriously ! This is getting ridiculous.



Buddhism is just a part of the Indo-Aryan legacy, and do you want to say?

It derived from Hinduism, and Iran was historically Zoroastrianism.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Soviet imperalism is just a new form of Tsarism, which is just as bad as the Western Imperialism.
> 
> We never really liked USSR, and they were our enemy. Even Mao is not a true Marxist, then neither is USSR the true Marxist.



That's true. 

An expansionist USSR is bad for China.

Russia however (in it's modern form) is a good ally to have. They have plenty of oil and gas resources, and a good amount of strategic power.


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Who said Soviet Imperialism was good?
> 
> Why would China have opposed the USSR during the Cold War if we thought that?


Actions speaks louder than words, no?

Lysenkoism in China ? J Hered

The adoption of Lysenkoism was disastrous for China...

Lysenkoism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Lysenkoism is used colloquially to describe the manipulation or distortion of the scientific process as a way to reach a predetermined conclusion as dictated by an ideological bias, often related to social or political objectives.


Thousands of years of agricultural knowledge down the drain, for what? To appease the Soviets.


----------



## justanobserver

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I've noticed that the concept leads to flame wars on this forum.



Yup! go claim on Korean/Japanese forums that they were vassal states and subordinate to mighty China, Only clones of her Culture and part of the Sinophere !  I'm sure it'll lead to flame wars (considering that Ancient Pakistan didn't exist)


Anyways this has gone way too offtopic, (and my intention is not to start a "Akhand Bharat flame-war) I'm leaving it there.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's true.
> 
> An expansionist USSR is bad for China.
> 
> Russia however (in it's modern form) is a good ally to have. They have plenty of oil and gas resources, and a good amount of strategic power.



For us, a good Russia is only a weak Russia. Thanks to God they have been split into 15 countries which Chairman Mao already predicted it long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Ah, the idea of "Akhand Bharat".
> 
> I've noticed that the concept leads to flame wars on this forum.



A better historically recognized term for that is "Indosphere" or "Indianized Kingdoms". This was the historical (and current) term applied to the South Asian and South East Asian countries.



however, I do agree that the term Akhand Bharat has taken on different connotations nowadays


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> All the people with a Chinese flag here are Chinese, or at least they can all speak Chinese. You can't speak it, so you wouldn't know.
> 
> Ni zhen shi ge sha gua, dong ma?




Knowing language doesn't change nationality! does it?? at least not through online!!!


----------



## DesiGuy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For us, a good Russia is only a weak Russia. Thanks to God they have been split into 15 countries which Chairman Mao already predicted it long time ago.





well...than buckle up!!! because Russia is not one those nations who would remain weak. just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> The adoption of Lysenkoism was disastrous for China...



And look at China and the USSR today...

China, the second largest economy on Earth, the fastest growing major economy, and predicted to reach number one after more than a decade.

USSR = No longer exists. It's successor (Russia) has a shrinking population and a shrinking economy. In fact, the Russian economy shrank by a staggering 8% during the year 2009.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DesiGuy said:


> well...than buckle up!!! because Russia is not one those nations who would remain weak. just my 2 cents.



Compared to the historical USSR, they are getting much weaker, and they are very depending to sell their natural resources in order to support their military budget.


----------



## gambit

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And look at China and the USSR today...
> 
> China, the second largest economy on Earth, the fastest growing major economy, and predicted to reach number one after more than a decade.
> 
> USSR = No longer exists. It's successor (Russia) has a shrinking population and a shrinking economy. In fact, the Russian economy shrank by a staggering 8% during the year 2009.


The criticism here is about 'imperialism' and that China riding on a white horse will save Asia from 'imperialism'. So why did China appeased the Soviets even to the point of discarding history?


----------



## TenjikuKensei

DesiGuy said:


> well...than buckle up!!! because Russia is not one those nations who would remain weak. just my 2 cents.



Well put



> Russia has the worlds largest proven natural gas reserves, estimated at 1,680 trillion cubic feet (Tcf), about double those of Iran, the next largest. Russia is also the largest gas producer and exporter.



^^ a glimpse of the Russian advantage..doubly so when the rest of the world is feeling the energy crunch more and more.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DesiGuy said:


> Knowing language doesn't change nationality! does it?? at least not through online!!!



Well it would be shocking to see an Indian talking Chinese, or a Chinese person talking Hindi! The chances of that are extremely low, since Hindi is not exactly a popular language here.

And if you think any particular user is a false flag, then you can ask the moderators to do an IP check. Quick and simple.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gambit said:


> The criticism here is about 'imperialism' and that China riding on a white horse will save Asia from 'imperialism'. So why did China appeased the Soviets even to the point of discarding history?



I don't believe that China should, or would, "save" anyone on such a basis as you have described above.

During the 1950's, China shared an ideological connection with the Soviets. This was later replaced by realpolitik, hence the Sino-Soviet split... up until the eventual collapse of the USSR.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And if you think any particular user is a false flag, then you can ask the moderators to do an IP check. Quick and simple.



Just to play the devils advocate...what if he is using a proxy?
or even better..onion routing?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TenjikuKensei said:


> Just to play the devils advocate...*what if he is using a proxy?*
> or even better..onion routing?



I'm not sure that it matters anyway. 

If you have a problem with their argument, then try to counter the argument with facts.

Indians can take care of their own false flags, Chinese will do the same. Moderators will clean up the rest.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Besides, any Indians pretending to be Chinese can be caught out instantly... by asking them to read something like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TenjikuKensei

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'm not sure that it matters anyway.
> 
> If you have a problem with their argument, then try to counter the argument with facts.
> 
> Indians can take care of their own false flags, Chinese will do the same. Moderators will clean up the rest.



Well you misunderstood my post. I couldn't care less about false flags, I only concern myself with the content of a post. However, my previous post; as I stated, was about the efficacy of the IP check the mods do. While I would never ask for an IP check, I just wanted to point out that IP check is hardly proof of one's innocence or guilt; if one is astute enough to take measures to spoof the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well it would be shocking to see an *Indian talking Chinese, or a Chinese person talking Hindi!* The chances of that are extremely low, since Hindi is not exactly a popular language here.
> 
> And if you think any particular user is a false flag, then you can ask the moderators to do an IP check. Quick and simple.





don't know why, but I am _not_ surprised to see you Using that example and not including Pakistanis _in your example_!! 

why leave everything to mods?? it's not that hard to judge someone nationality..at least for me, if you ask me nationality of people such as pure aryan, ajtr!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodlessBastard

This thread is a good example of what's wrong with humanity.

EDIT: This whole forum is a good example of what's wrong with humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DesiGuy said:


> why leave everything to mods?? it's not that hard to judge someone nationality..at least for me, if you ask me nationality of people such as pure aryan, ajtr!!!



What's wrong with PureAryan and Ajtr?


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What's wrong with PureAryan and Ajtr?




i seriously didn't knew that you are so naive. why don't you try to figure that out..dude???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GodlessBastard said:


> This thread is a good example of what's wrong with humanity.
> 
> EDIT: This whole forum is a good example of what's wrong with humanity.



Buddy what's wrong with you? 

Why take seriously with the internet chat?


----------



## GodlessBastard

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Buddy what's wrong with you?
> 
> Why takes seriously with the internet chat?



I mostly joke around here, but other people are actually serious in what they say and believe.

That's just scary.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Besides, any Indians pretending to be Chinese can be caught out instantly... by asking them to read something like this:



What about chinese people living abroad who cannot read, write or even speak chinese? Are you gonna accuse them of not being chinese? 

I cannot read Hindi or Dogri, neither do I speak any of it, does that make me less of an Indian?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DesiGuy said:


> i seriously didn't knew that you are so naive. why don't you try to figure that out..dude???



The moderators say that Atjr is an Indian.

And I have no idea what your problem is with PureAryan.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GodlessBastard said:


> I mostly joke around here, but other people are actually serious in what they say and believe.
> 
> That's just scary.



At least not with my case, i never advocate or agree with any suggestion of waging a nuclear war against India.


----------



## Hindustani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> At least not with my case, i never advocate or agree with any suggestion of waging a nuclear war with India.



And that's why I like having conversations with rational people like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hindustani said:


> What about chinese people living abroad who cannot read, write or even speak chinese? Are you gonna accuse them of not being chinese?
> 
> I cannot read Hindi or Dogri, neither do I speak any of it, does that make me less of an Indian?



Obviously it does not always apply to overseas people.

It only applies to false-flags who claim to be Chinese and live in China, yet are obviously not. Like challenger for instance, who openly supported Japanese war criminals.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hindustani said:


> And that's why I like having conversations with rational people like you



I might have some slight India bashing comments when some Indian posters did the trolling job in the China related topics. 

But starting the bashing topics against India was never my case.


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The moderators say that Atjr is an Indian.
> 
> And I have no idea what your problem is with PureAryan.




Either Mods are lying which is hard to believe OR it's ajtr using proxy. 
go through purearyan and tell me why shouldn't i have problem with him?? 
I don't mind if somebody is posting crap about India, because i know that crap is true to some extent, but posting like psycho every-time and than pretending to be someone who you are not..!!!! I mean ca'mon, man.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DesiGuy said:


> Either Mods are lying which is hard to believe OR it's ajtr using proxy.
> go through purearyan and tell me why shouldn't i have problem with him??
> I don't mind if somebody is posting crap about India, because i know that crap is true to some extent, but posting like psycho every-time and than pretending to be someone who you are not..!!!! I mean ca'mon, man.



Well this whole time you've been telling me that you can't use certain indicators to find a false flag.

So how can you be sure that Atjr is one?

Also I still don't get your point with PureAryan, it would be easier if you just told me.


----------



## Hindustani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Obviously it does not always apply to overseas people.
> 
> It only applies to false-flags who claim to be Chinese and live in China, yet are obviously not. Like challenger for instance, who openly supported Japanese war criminals.



Yeah I'll agree with you on there. However its not easy telling where someone _really_ belongs. And IPs aren't that helpful either 




ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I might have some slight India bashing comments when some Indian posters did the trolling job in the China related topics.
> 
> 
> But starting the bashing topics against India was never my case.



We all get carried away once in a while, and our true patriotism comes out 
I think some people need a break once in a while and come back rejuvenated. People seem to find the internet as a safe haven.


----------



## GodlessBastard

Ajtr is an Indian living in US. In particular, he lives in Boulder, Colorado.

I can give you the link to his Facebook if you want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well this whole time you've been telling me that you can't use certain indicators to find a false flag.
> 
> So how can you be sure that Atjr is one?
> 
> Also I still don't get your point with PureAryan, it would be easier if you just told me.




read it again. i said one way to find the nationality is to read that person posts. 

why i am so sure?? because no idiot will speak ill of his country in EVERY DAMM Thread AND post!!! 
purearyan, read his very first post and very last post, and tell me do you do you any difference? 

Once again, I also post negative things about india, but would never KEEP posting that same crap.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




GodlessBastard said:


> Ajtr is an Indian living in US. In particular, he lives in Boulder, Colorado.
> 
> I can give you the link to his Facebook if you want it.





is that a solid proof? i mean have u seen his pics OR just the pics of indian flag and some pics of taj mehal??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hindustani said:


> We all get carried away once in a while, and our true patriotism comes out
> I think some people need a break once in a while and come back rejuvenated. People seem to find the internet as a safe haven.



People's comments tend to be more honest on the internet. For example, some people are very racist yet they would not reveal their racism in real life, but internet is a good place for them to unleash their racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

GodlessBastard said:


> Ajtr is an Indian living in US. In particular, he lives in Boulder, Colorado.
> 
> I can give you the link to his Facebook if you want it.



How did you get a hold of atjr's facebook account?



DesiGuy said:


> why i am so sure?? because no idiot will speak ill of his country in EVERY DAMM Thread AND post!!!
> purearyan, read his very first post and very last post, and tell me do you do you any difference?



If you're so sure, then what about what GodlessBastard said above?


----------



## GodlessBastard

Chinese-Dragon said:


> How did you get a hold of atjr's facebook account?
> 
> If you're so sure, then what about what GodlessBastard said above?



I knew Ajtr on different forums way before he turned "rogue". You guys don't really know him.

He is definitely Indian, he just sometimes argues on the other side. I'm not sure why he does it though, maybe for the fun of it?


----------



## DesiGuy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If you're so sure, then what about what GodlessBastard said above?





Read my response to him then as well.

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




GodlessBastard said:


> I knew Ajtr on different forums way before he turned "rogue". You guys don't really know him.
> 
> He is definitely Indian, he just sometimes argues on the other side. I'm not sure why he does it though, maybe for the fun of it?





It seem like you know him for long time?? I guess??


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

GodlessBastard said:


> I knew Ajtr on different forums way before he turned "rogue". You guys don't really know him.
> 
> He is definitely Indian, he just sometimes argues on the other side. I'm not sure why he does it though, maybe for the fun of it?



What was he like before?


----------



## GodlessBastard

Desi Guy were you ever on ***?

Ajtr was very active there. He had the most posts (11,000+) before getting banned for turning "rogue". 

I was on that forum since the start, and so was he. If you saw his posts then you would have no doubt that he is Indian.


----------



## GodlessBastard

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What was he like before?



He was very good at finding rare and informative articles and posting them. He would post hundreds of such articles in a month. No matter how obscure the topic, he would find an article connecting it to some sociopolitical matter.

However, he wasn't very good at debating, and posted mainly one-liners. It was like he let the articles do the talking for him. The thing is, he posted *any* article that he found interesting and relevant, even if didn't agree with the content. And since he didn't communicate his own ideas very well, I think there was a lot of misunderstanding between him and other members.

Even after knowing him for over a year and a half, I am not sure what his views exactly are. When I "debated" with him, he was highly pragmatic, referencing current realpolitik and geopolitical trends. I remember one particular conversation with him where we were discussing the balkanization of Pakistan, and whether it was good for India. Ajtr fully supported the break-up of Pakistan, as did I.

Another point of contention between him and other forum members was his persistent use of false flags and even gender. He used the Indian, Pakistani, Afghan, American, and Aaland flags interchangeably. He also pretended to be female once, though I'm not sure why. This sense of ambiguity made some other members uncomfortable, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> People's comments tend to be more honest on the internet. For example, some people are very racist yet they *would not reveal their racism in real life,* but internet is a good place for them to unleash their racism.




because they know the consequences of that. lol


----------



## below_freezing

haha kamakazi attack says to say it to a korean?

????????????????? - ?? - ???? - ????

you think koreans are tough because they are barbaric animals that treat women like s*? when it comes time to fight for reals they've been enslaved by china, japan, russia, USA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

below_freezing said:


> haha kamakazi attack says to say it to a korean?
> 
> ????????????????? - ?? - ???? - ????
> 
> you think koreans are tough because they are barbaric animals that treat women like s*? when it comes time to fight for reals they've been enslaved by china, japan, russia, USA...



Kimchi boys are the real internet warriors, and they claim everything in the world is their legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodlessBastard

Korean girls are probably the ugliest in East Asia, even the ones with face lifts.

Not trolling, just stating a well known fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

My God, ajtr another psychiatric case...

Changing flags, gender, nationality..He is sure case of Multiple Personality/identity disorder.

It would be wise to ignore him, you can do him more harm than good by responding. He has probably suffered a serious traumatic event. 
PS- This time I am not joking..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GodlessBastard said:


> Korean girls are probably the ugliest in East Asia, even the ones with face lifts.
> 
> Not trolling, just stating a well known fact.



I do agree that the plastic surgery just made their faces without any personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thomas

GodlessBastard said:


> Korean girls are probably the ugliest in East Asia, even the ones with face lifts.
> 
> Not trolling, just stating a well known fact.



no your trolling or you have no concept of what beautiful is.


----------



## PRACTICAL PATRIOT

i thought this thread was about looted land of china and mister hongwu
i guess i missed a lot in between lol
anyway keep on debating on women and there beauty and posting such nice pics
lol


----------



## gambit

GodlessBastard said:


> Korean girls are probably the ugliest in East Asia, even the ones with face lifts.
> 
> Not trolling, just stating a well known fact.


This is hilarious 'fact'. More opinion than 'fact' and calling it opinion is being way too generous. Go to Hawaii where I grew up and see how many beautiful Korean girls there are. Try looking up Grace Park and see for yourself. Or how about even going to Korea as I have? This is a pathetic suck-up to the Chinese boys here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TenjikuKensei

gambit said:


> This is hilarious 'fact'. More opinion than 'fact' and calling it opinion is being way too generous. Go to Hawaii where I grew up and see how many beautiful Korean girls there are. Try looking up Grace Park and see for yourself. Or how about even going to Korea as I have? This is a pathetic suck-up to the Chinese boys here.



Well said.

I noticed his post but decided not to reply cos such posts do not merit one. Either he is a frog in the well, or as you said; is trying to score a few brownie points. There are beautiful people from all over the world, including Korea. I am grateful to my good Korean friend who, apart from introducing me to Korean food; taught me how to ice skate.... And yes...she definitely is a looker.


----------



## Bhim

It is quite silly to say a girl from any region being ugly.
There are some real pretty princesses and of course some not so privileged.

If you really want to know the most beautiful, then I think no one can beat the Tibetan beauty.


----------



## below_freezing

Thomas said:


> no your trolling or you have no concept of what beautiful is.



take a look at what they look like after their barbarian men stop beating them.

http://thegrandnarrative.com/2009/03/12/domestic-violence-in-korea/

http://www.megaessays.com/viewpaper/50220.html

http://www.wethewomen.org/entry/domestic-violence-in-korea/

the only people that korean men can beat up are their own women anyways, when they try other s* they've been enslaved like dogs by China, Russia, US and Japan.


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

below_freezing said:


> take a look at what they look like after their barbarian men stop beating them.
> 
> Domestic Violence in Korea: How Bad is it Really? The Grand Narrative
> 
> Korean Domestic Violence essays
> 
> Domestic Violence In Korea - We the Women
> 
> the only people that korean men can beat up are their own women anyways, when they try other s* they've been enslaved like dogs by China, Russia, US and Japan.



They appear to be isolated cases . Such things happen a lot in South Asia , middle east -other places too but an entire population can't be generalized based on a few miscreants.


----------



## TenjikuKensei

below_freezing said:


> take a look at what they look like after their barbarian men stop beating them.
> 
> Domestic Violence in Korea: How Bad is it Really? The Grand Narrative
> 
> Korean Domestic Violence essays
> 
> Domestic Violence In Korea - We the Women
> 
> the only people that korean men can beat up are their own women anyways, when they try other s* they've been enslaved like dogs by China, Russia, US and Japan.



What? are you serious? 
A few incidents do not define a people...
I have to say that this post of yours is beyond the pale...and borders on racism.


----------



## kamakazi attack

below_freezing said:


> take a look at what they look like after their barbarian men stop beating them.
> 
> Domestic Violence in Korea: How Bad is it Really? The Grand Narrative
> 
> Korean Domestic Violence essays
> 
> Domestic Violence In Korea - We the Women
> 
> the only people that korean men can beat up are their own women anyways, when they try other s* they've been enslaved like dogs by China, Russia, US and Japan.



yep chinaman are real toughie

like how tough they were when portugal pimped them for macau
or how the mongolians made them bow to the mogolian emperor

you still high from the british opium?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

GodlessBastard said:


> Korean girls are probably the *ugliest* in East Asia, even the ones with face lifts.
> 
> Not trolling, just stating a well known fact.



Lemme guess, a Korean chick dumped you,eh 

If Korean girls don't meet your standards/definition of beauty ,then such ignorant stereotyping is idiotic.


----------



## kamakazi attack

PRACTICAL PATRIOT said:


> i thought this thread was about looted land of china and mister hongwu
> i guess i missed a lot in between lol
> anyway keep on debating on women and there beauty and posting such nice pics
> lol



one thing is for sure after visiting pdf for the past week, when we debate with indians they don't go soft and front like they some machiavelle, but out chinese friends are softer than my toilet papers

seriously, you guys "are tall and handsome" ...but you spend 24/hr on the internet boasting how "tough" china is

only dudes with low self-esteem need to boast about how tough they are, on dudes that get rejected and never had a female azz in their life would feel the need label a whole lot of female ugly...and only dudes that are fags would need to comment on a guy looks


----------



## kamakazi attack

Bombensturm said:


> Lemme guess, a Korean chick dumped you,eh
> 
> If Korean girls don't meet your standards/definition of beauty ,then such ignorant stereotyping is idiotic.



come on buddy...these are some mad studs in here...they got ladies from all over the world drooling...that's why their standard is sky high.


----------



## Speeder 2

kamakazi attack said:


> yep chinaman are real toughie
> 
> like how tough they were when portugal pimped them for macau
> or how the mongolians made them bow to the mogolian emperor
> 
> you still high from the british opium?



what, has the dust of hiroshima "Little boy" still been hauting you? so much so that you and you uranium soaked ilk have to become so mentally deranged in order to redefine what is "real desperation" with that rather low-hand "kamakazi attack " like a bunch of headless chicken as you've moronicly demonstrated here ?  

Go take a shower, will yer? You still stink uranium, my little jappie.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Speeder 2 said:


> what, has the dust of hiroshima "Little boy" still been hauting you? so much so that you and you uranium soaked ilk have to become so mentally deranged in order to redefine what is "real desperation" with that rather low-hand "kamakazi attack " like a bunch of headless chicken as you've moronicly demonstrated here ?
> 
> Go take a shower, will yer? You still stink uranium, my little jappie.



Don't feed the troll!!! Hate speech is not going to resolve any of the problems. Let the mods take care of things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaRocks

kamakazi attack said:


> one thing is for sure after visiting pdf for the past week, when we debate with indians they don't go soft and front like they some machiavelle, but out chinese friends are softer than my toilet papers
> 
> seriously, you guys "are tall and handsome" ...but you spend 24/hr on the internet boasting how "tough" china is
> 
> only dudes with low self-esteem need to boast about how tough they are, on dudes that get rejected and never had a female azz in their life would feel the need label a whole lot of female ugly...and only dudes that are fags would need to comment on a guy looks



Lol you gone absolutely bonker kid, didnt know you were hurt that bad, my advice to you is take a break of PDF.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I dont think this kamikazi guy is even a jap!he must be some indian kid impressed by the jap kamikazis after watchin the hollywood movie "pearl harbour"!

Dont take him seriously.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

First time to see a kimchi loving jap, interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I think this kamikazi guy aint even jap!he must be some indian kid impressed by the jap kamikazis after watchin the hollywood movie "pearl harbour"!
> 
> Dont take him seriously.



I think he is indeed a jap. I've read his previous posts like Japan can make 10,000 nukes that can wipe out anybody. This is obviously very Nip Nationalist comment, no Indian poster would say something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodlessBastard

I love how some people are actually trying to convince me that Korean girls are hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GodlessBastard said:


> I love how some people are actually trying to convince me that Korean girls are hot.




Only people with special taste would find the kimchi women beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dont think this kamikazi guy is even a jap!he must be some indian kid impressed by the jap kamikazis after watchin the hollywood movie "pearl harbour"!
> 
> Dont take him seriously.



There were no Kamikaze at Pearl Harbour.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Joe Shearer said:


> There were no Kamikaze at Pearl Harbour.



I know they were used around 44.... but i was talkin abt the movie.


----------



## GodlessBastard

gambit said:


> This is hilarious 'fact'. More opinion than 'fact' and calling it opinion is being way too generous. Go to Hawaii where I grew up and see how many beautiful Korean girls there are. Try looking up Grace Park and see for yourself. Or how about even going to Korea as I have? This is a pathetic suck-up to the Chinese boys here.



LOL, I'm not trying to score "points" with nobody. This is the Internet, there's no use "scoring points" here.

I will admit Grace Park is an exception to the rule, but I was making a general statement about Korean girls as a whole. Every country has hot girls, even Bangladesh! But some countries top others!

If it makes you feel better, I think Vietnamese girls are hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

GodlessBastard said:


> LOL, I'm not trying to score "points" with nobody. This is the Internet, there's no use "scoring points" here.
> 
> I will admit Grace Park is an exception to the rule, but I was making a general statement about Korean girls as a whole. Every country has hot girls, *even Bangladesh*! But some countries top others!
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think Vietnamese girls are hot.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## no_name

Of course every country has hot girls.

But I've found out that comparing celebrities is not a good standard for judging beauty, or judging the prettiness of women of a country. There are always occasional stunners one sees on the street every now and then and they are from all ethnic backgrounds.

The online girls that paste their pictures everywhere in cyberspace are no way the best looking of them all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GodlessBastard

no_name said:


> Of course every country has hot girls.
> 
> But I've found out that comparing celebrities is not a good standard for judging beauty, or judging the prettiness of women of a country. There are always occasional stunners one sees on the street every now and then and they are from all ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> The online girls that paste their pictures everywhere in cyberspace are no way the best looking of them all!



110% agree. This is why 'Grace Park' is a poor indicator of 'Korean beauty'.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Joe Shearer said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



What do you think it means?


----------



## Joe Shearer

GodlessBastard said:


> 110% agree. This is why 'Grace Park' is a poor indicator of 'Korean beauty'.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think it means?



I think it means an ugly racist comment. Made, in case it doesn't get home, by an ugly racist.


----------

